# 2012 Masterbuilt Smokers - NEW 30" & 40" Models!



## luv2q

The new MES30 and MES40 look a lot more modern and now (according to the ad) go down to a temperature of 32 degrees, but they only have a 650 watt element? It looks like the drip pan is accessible via the front, too, which should be a nice touch. I can't wait to see one in person, but most importantly, to hear from those that buy one if they are truly an upgrade from the current model.

Here's the pic:


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I coulda swore i seen the 40 at Sams for $299


----------



## luv2q

nepas said:


> I coulda swore i seen the 40 at Sams for $299


nepas, did you see the new model for $299? I purchased my MES40 for $299 at Sam's, but it was the model preceding this one.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Luv2Q said:


> nepas, did you see the new model for $299? I purchased my MES40 for $299 at Sam's, but it was the model preceding this one.




Might have been the older one cuz the controls were still on top.


----------



## SmokinAl

Did you guys notice the 650 watt element!


----------



## big casino

I think it's funny the says even cooking temps from 32 to 275..... what the hell can you cook at 32 degrees? it sure is purdy tho


----------



## luv2q

SmokinAl said:


> Did you guys notice the 650 watt element!


Al, I don't get it, either. I'm hoping that's a typo...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Thats real cold smoked cheese....AHHHH HAHAHAHA


----------



## big casino

I don't know nuttin bout wattage buy maybe they found 800watts are more than needed?


----------



## gotarace

If they down graded to a 650 watt element...this will make me pull the trigger quick on the model sams and cabelas sells now!! Living in northern Wisconsin i can use all the wattage i can get when smoking in the winter months. A drop from 1200 to 650 is drastic.  Been thinking about a 40 for a while now and this may be the push i need to get it.


----------



## luv2q

Big Casino said:


> I think it's funny the says even cooking temps from 32 to 275..... what the hell can you cook at 32 degrees? it sure is purdy tho


It has a refrigeration mode that kicks in. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Seriously, though, that obviously HAS to be a typo!
 




nepas said:


> Thats real cold smoked cheese....AHHHH HAHAHAHA








 




Big Casino said:


> I don't know nuttin bout wattage buy maybe they found 800watts are more than needed?


Big, this one states 650 watts, which is either a typo or they've now decided to go down to roughly half of the wattage that the current model has (1200). Strange...


----------



## luv2q

gotarace said:


> If they down graded to a 650 watt element...this will make me pull the trigger quick on the model sams and cabelas sells now!! Living in northern Wisconsin i can use all the wattage i can get when smoking in the winter months. A drop from 1200 to 650 is drastic.  Been thinking about a 40 for a while now and this may be the push i need to get it.


Recovery time after opening the door would definitely be longer with a smaller wattage element, especially if you live somewhere with cold outdoor temperatures. I don't believe this wattage to be correct. If it is, I'm sure that Masterbuilt has their reasons for doing this. Again, I'd like to wait and hear what people say after actually using one.


----------



## big casino

oh I didn't know the 40's were 1200. I have a 30 that is 800 watts


----------



## hkeiner

If the 650 watts is not a typo, perhaps Masterbuilt is thinking that a lower watt element would result in better smoke generating performance. Since a lower watt element would be on for longer stretches of time (without cycling off so much) the chips would be exposed to heat for longer periods of time too. While it does not strike me as a good idea, it is just a thought as to why it changed.


----------



## gotarace

Looking at the ad i don't see a top vent on the smoker either....i would love to see one of these smokers up close...


----------



## flyweed

I don't know about the newer models with larger heating elements, BUT, my old 30" mess has the 650watt heater in it still and I LOVE IT!  I live in Wisconsin as welll, and have NO PROBLEMS smoking with it in the dead of winter.  The 650 watt element does just fine for everything that I cook in my MES.  I've never seen the need for a higher wattage element at all.

Dan


----------



## eman

unless there have been some changes made that are not posted. I guess i am on my last MES. I have the MES 40 w/ the 850 element and the recovery time is awful . i cant see how dropping to a 650 watt can be any good at all. sounds to me like they are pulling at straws trying to solve problems and are going to end up making more problems. The 850 watt has a very hard time getting over 250 degrees cooking temp. So i can't see how a 650 will be any better.

 If there is no top exhaust vent then that is another strike against the unit. The MES puts out a lot of steam and it needs to have somewhere to escape.

  This will also affect the use of the AMNS and AMNPS  as you will have trouble getting enough air to keep them lit.

 like i said , If what is shown and posted is all there is , MES may have screwed the pooch on this one.


----------



## ronrude

I just checked the MES website and don't see the model above.


----------



## daveomak

My MES 30 has the 800 watt element... I operate it using a rheostat on the element... I don't have an amp gauge on it but from the dial setting I would say I normally run the element at half wattage... say 400 watts for 225 deg temps... consistent, non fluctuating temps as long as the door isn't open...  the burner doesn't turn on and off during a smoke... steady temps...

Put the meat in.... light the "amazing clone" and let her run until the meat is done....  no need to open the door.... If the burner doesn't cycle, there is no temp drop or fluctuation... just my observations in the way I run my smoker.... Dave


----------



## big casino

I was wondering how running one of a PID would do, with a PID system the Wattage would be 100% on or off, I was wondering if it operated in this manner if it could obtain smoke at lower temperatures, instead of only using half of the element power, how ever I would imagine this to shorten the life of said element


----------



## viskey

I'm new to smoking and am in the process of getting the mes 40. Just from reading a lot on here it sounds like masterbuilt has come a long way with the smoker they have now and everyone seems to love it. Just by that brochure it looks like masterbuilt is taking a step backwards. I was really going to get that 40 in a couple weeks but I'm debating that now. Maybe I should be researching for a different one. Since I'm new to this I don't know a lot about masterbuilt or there smokers but just from what I've read on here. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprky

OK guys I may be able to help here.

1 watt = 3.412 BTU's (rounded off)

1 BTU is the amount of energy required to raise 1 pound of water 1 degree (I am told it takes the same amount of energy for meat)

1 gallon water weighs approximately 8.34 pounds

say you want to bring 1 gallon of water to boiling from room temp. (68 degrees)

212 - 68 = 144 (difference in temp) 144 X 8.34 = 1200.96 (BTU's required to boil 1 gallon water)

1200.96 / 3.412 = 351.981 watts 

So it takes 351.981 watts to boil 1 gallon water or 8.34 pounds meat

so as you can see there 650 watt element can only heat approximately 16 pounds meat


----------



## big casino

but technically that would mean trying to get the 1lb of the meat from 68 to 212 in 1 hr, thats not really a smokers goal tho is it?


----------



## flyweed

I am with you Big...I don't know why guys are even complaining about trying to get their MES up to 275F. or beyond..it IS a smoker afterall..and that's what it was designed to do..NOT to cook or bbq.....the smoking range on all thermometers is 225-250..above that you are barbecueing.

So it it can hit 225-250F...then whats the problem?


----------



## daveomak

Sparky has the calculations right... just a different perspective on temp and time...

Don't forget we are not trying to bring the meat to 212... only to 145 in most cases so we only have a 105 degree temp rise and we have 4 hours to do it in...

400 watt/hr = 3.4 BTU X 400 = 1365 BTU per hour  X 4 hours =  5440 BTU in 4 hours /105 temp rise needed = 52# water can be heated or raised 105 deg in 4 hours.... I think the new MES will work

Anyway, they have engineers getting paid more than I so who am I to argue.... If it don't work, we all know what kind of customer service they have.... Second only to Todd.....

How's that for a plug....

Dave


----------



## viskey

now comes the question.....do i purchase the current one at sams with the 1200 watt element or wait for this one and hope its still $299?.......


----------



## luv2q

hkeiner said:


> If the 650 watts is not a typo, perhaps Masterbuilt is thinking that a lower watt element would result in better smoke generating performance. Since a lower watt element would be on for longer stretches of time (without cycling off so much) the chips would be exposed to heat for longer periods of time too. While it does not strike me as a good idea, it is just a thought as to why it changed.


That's the only conclusion I could come up with, as well.

Larger heating element = less cycling, less heat on the wood chips, but faster recovery.

Smaller heating element = more cycling, more heat on the wood chips, but slower recovery.

Unless there's some new technology in there that we don't know about, I can't see a way to have the best of both worlds. On the other hand, I'm not an engineer, either! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 


gotarace said:


> Looking at the ad i don't see a top vent on the smoker either....i would love to see one of these smokers up close.


That's another thing that stood out when looking at the pic. It might be on the left side wall, not top, which would theoretically help to eliminate the hot spot that the MES units have on the right side, due to the fact that the chip tray and the top vent are both on the same side.




eman said:


> unless there have been some changes made that are not posted. I guess i am on my last MES. I have the MES 40 w/ the 850 element and the recovery time is awful . i cant see how dropping to a 650 watt can be any good at all. sounds to me like they are pulling at straws trying to solve problems and are going to end up making more problems. The 850 watt has a very hard time getting over 250 degrees cooking temp. So i can't see how a 650 will be any better.
> 
> If there is no top exhaust vent then that is another strike against the unit. The MES puts out a lot of steam and it needs to have somewhere to escape.
> 
> This will also affect the use of the AMNS and AMNPS  as you will have trouble getting enough air to keep them lit.
> 
> like i said , If what is shown and posted is all there is , MES may have screwed the pooch on this one.


I can't see the unit not having a vent of some sort. By the way, I agree about the steam. When doing jerky (no water pan), I still have to periodically open the door and wipe it down with a rag, just to help drop the interior's humidity and that's WITH a wide-open vent!
 




ronrude said:


> I just checked the MES website and don't see the model above.


It's not on there. I've looked everywhere on the internet and this is the only pic I've run across, so far.
 




flyweed said:


> I am with you Big...I don't know why guys are even complaining about trying to get their MES up to 275F. or beyond..it IS a smoker afterall..and that's what it was designed to do..NOT to cook or bbq.....the smoking range on all thermometers is 225-250..above that you are barbecueing.
> 
> So it it can hit 225-250F...then whats the problem?


Now that you mention it... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




Viskey said:


> now comes the question.....do i purchase the current one at sams with the 1200 watt element or wait for this one and hope its still $299?.......


In my opinion, I don't think the price will increase. If it does, it probably won't be by much. The real question is this; Will the new model outperform the current model? If it does, then the new model is the way to go. The only way we're going to get that answer, however, is to wait until the new model hits the consumer's backyards and gets put to the test. Once the reviews are out, you'll know whether to search for the 1200 watt model or just walk into Sam's and buy the new 650 watt model.


----------



## SmokinAl

flyweed said:


> I am with you Big...I don't know why guys are even complaining about trying to get their MES up to 275F. or beyond..it IS a smoker afterall..and that's what it was designed to do..NOT to cook or bbq.....the smoking range on all thermometers is 225-250..above that you are barbecueing.
> 
> So it it can hit 225-250F...then whats the problem?




The reason you want to be able to get higher temps in your smoker is pretty much for poultry. If you smoke poultry at 225 the skin is very rubbery. If you smoke it at 275-300 it gets nice & crispy. A lot of the MES run hotter than the controller is set at, so if it's set at 275, there is a good chance the smoker temp may be approaching 300. Which would be perfect for chicken, if you want to eat the skin.


----------



## viskey

i know its a 2012 model but does anybody have any rumor/speculation of when these will hit the shelves?


----------



## luv2q

SmokinAl said:


> The reason you want to be able to get higher temps in your smoker is pretty much for poultry. If you smoke poultry at 225 the skin is very rubbery. If you smoke it at 275-300 it gets nice & crispy. A lot of the MES run hotter than the controller is set at, so if it's set at 275, there is a good chance the smoker temp may be approaching 300. Which would be perfect for chicken, if you want to eat the skin.


Al, that's a great point! Since the MES is "kinda-sorta" like a smoker/oven, I wonder why Masterbuilt doesn't just allow the temperatures to range a tad bit higher on their thermostats? Maybe have the units top out at 325 or 350? Could the unit even withstand those temperatures? I'm sure they topped it off at 275 for a reason. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




Viskey said:


> i know its a 2012 model but does anybody have any rumor/speculation of when these will hit the shelves?


The pic I posted is right out of the latest Bass Pro Shops catalog that arrived at home a couple of days ago, so I'm sure they'll be out just as soon as their inventory on the older units deplete. If/when you do get one, please post your observations here on SMF. I'm certain that there are a lot of people waiting to hear the details about these new units.


----------



## viskey

im going to give masterbuilt a call after i get off work here in a few minutes and see what they have to say. Being that its already in a retail catalog they should be able to talk about it and the differences.....


----------



## luv2q

Viskey said:


> im going to give masterbuilt a call after i get off work here in a few minutes and see what they have to say. Being that its already in a retail catalog they should be able to talk about it and the differences.....


Great! Please keep us posted as to what information, if any, they are able to give you. Thanks!


----------



## viskey

Just hung up after being on hold for 10 minutes. Either busy or closed for the holiday weekend. Ill let ya know if I get a hold of them.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## big casino

I was on hold tuesday for about 20 minutes, I think they are busy folk right now


----------



## viskey

alright...end of the speculation...i got through to masterbuilt. As you all know sometimes info varies on which customer service rep you talk to but here is what i found out:

- 30" is 800w and 40" is 1200 (basspro is a typo)

- controller is the same just relocated (wish accuracy was improved but who knows)

- info should be up on the website within a couple of weeks

- new units should hit the shelves in march

I did ask if there were any other differences and she said no. Which i know the window is different, so she either didn't know or they don't have all the info yet. I don't see any improvements with the new model unless there are some things behind the scenes that we don't know about (insulation, door seals, temp probes, etc). i don't really see any reason to wait to purchase the new model. oh and i forgot to ask about the chip tray size and vent position.


----------



## gotarace

Viskey...Thanks for doing the leg work for us and getting the scoop on these smokers. I guess we will have to see what they have in store for us in march when these hit the shelves.


----------



## wraunch

The best question hasn't been asked yet.  When will they mark down the 2011 MES units?  Lowes has the MES 30 for $149 now.  If it hits $100 I'm all over it.


----------



## big casino

wraunch said:


> The best question hasn't been asked yet.  When will they mark down the 2011 MES units?  Lowes has the MES 30 for $149 now.  If it hits $100 I'm all over it.




check this out 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115053/mes-30-sale-lowes-79-12-2011-2-15-2012


----------



## viskey

ya, i doubt sams will reduce the 299 price since they never have sales. heck they don't even accept coupons! lol!


----------



## big casino

never mind on that link I gave you up above the original sale was supposed to be until 2/15/12 but they must have sold out, it's no longer available


----------



## texacajun

Give it some time. I expect these to be hitting the selves around march time frame. Just keep a look out and i will do more searching for model numbers.


----------



## wraunch

All, I am finally buying my MES 30 tomorrow from Amazon.  I am trying to get them to pricematch the $149 price at Lowes.  What I want to know is what else do I need to buy that I should order from Amazon to get me going?  Should I buy wood chunks from them, what about a meat probe?  Do I need the cast iron skillet fix for the wood box?  Is the Masterbuilt cover any good?  Anything I'm missing?

Thanks,

I am so close I can taste the smoke!


----------



## luv2q

wraunch said:


> All, I am finally buying my MES 30 tomorrow from Amazon.  I am trying to get them to pricematch the $149 price at Lowes.  What I want to know is what else do I need to buy that I should order from Amazon to get me going?  Should I buy wood chunks from them, what about a meat probe?  Do I need the cast iron skillet fix for the wood box?  Is the Masterbuilt cover any good?  Anything I'm missing?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I am so close I can taste the smoke!


I'm assuming the MES 30 is the model without the temperature probe, so you'll need to get one. Also, don't get wood "chunks". The MES uses wood "chips", instead. The cover is optional, but if you're going to have it outdoors, you should get one, in my opinion. I couldn't tell you anything about the quality of it, though, because I don't have one.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## hoity toit

[h2]I was at Sams yesterday and they had the 40" for 299. It didnt look like this one though. I have been wanting to upgrade to a 40.,maybe I will now.[/h2]


----------



## hoity toit

wraunch said:


> The best question hasn't been asked yet.  When will they mark down the 2011 MES units?  Lowes has the MES 30 for $149 now.  If it hits $100 I'm all over it.




I saw that at Lowes too..


----------



## hoity toit

Luv2Q said:


> I'm assuming the MES 30 is the model without the temperature probe, so you'll need to get one. Also, don't get wood "chunks". The MES uses wood "chips", instead. The cover is optional, but if you're going to have it outdoors, you should get one, in my opinion. I couldn't tell you anything about the quality of it, though, because I don't have one.
> 
> Best of luck to you!




I like the 30I have, I use pellets in mine.


----------



## tjohnson

sprky said:


> OK guys I may be able to help here.
> 
> 1 watt = 3.412 BTU's (rounded off)
> 
> 1 BTU is the amount of energy required to raise 1 pound of water 1 degree (I am told it takes the same amount of energy for meat)
> 
> 1 gallon water weighs approximately 8.34 pounds
> 
> say you want to bring 1 gallon of water to boiling from room temp. (68 degrees)
> 
> 212 - 68 = 144 (difference in temp) 144 X 8.34 = 1200.96 (BTU's required to boil 1 gallon water)
> 
> 1200.96 / 3.412 = 351.981 watts
> 
> So it takes 351.981 watts to boil 1 gallon water or 8.34 pounds meat
> 
> so as you can see there 650 watt element can only heat approximately 16 pounds meat




This should be a WIKI!

Good Info Sprky!!

Todd


----------



## wraunch

what's the model # of the MES30 with the meat probe?  Do I really need a ET-732 for my MES 30?


----------



## rocor98

The new models are not out yet .. The newest model 30 with the probes and ss door and window 
end in 411 ..... 20070411

I purchased one from Cabela's two weeks ago   800 watt , large chip tray , no element shield. .. So Cabela's had the latest factory release in stock, but be advised that the units pictured in the first post on this thread are not yet in the supply chain... Maybe why Cabela's and others have the 30's on sale .. Could be the new 30's will be out first.

There is a few threads on this site dedicated to model descriptions .. 

If you have a window and a good combined manual meat/oven unit to calibrate your digital probe to , then it can be argued that the $70.00 for the mavericks is not needed .  Any unit will only tell you what the temp is in that precise part of the smoker.  Others will possibly advise that the maverick unit will also be of use when your Q is wrapped in foil outside the unit and that will be a decision you can also make.  Like all matters Q .. Your experience will dictate the tools needed.. But read on ....  As there are many posts here that covers it all.  

Ross


----------



## hoity toit

Here is the new one on Cabelas...http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home-Cabin/Food-Processing/Smokers-Accessories|/pc/104798880/c/104723280/sc/104582880/Masterbuilt-Electric-Window-Smokers/1322261.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhome-cabin-food-processing-smokers-accessories%2Fmasterbuilt%2F_%2FN-1101300%2B1000003981%2FNe-1000003981%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104798880%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNU&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104798880%3Bcat104582880


----------



## chef jimmyj

I guess they are not making them all Stainless Steel any more...JJ


----------



## rocor98

Jury could still be out on the 40" not being SS as the Cabela's site indicates that the picture reflects the 30" ..... Nothing new on the Masterbuilt home site yet ...


----------



## gotarace

I still don't see a vent on the top of the smoker and this concerns me. I will buy the old style 40 from sams if this is the case.


----------



## viskey

I wonder if its on the back or the side?

It has to have a vent doesn't it?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## billebouy




----------



## redheelerdog

FWIW - I have a 2 year old MES 30, a couple of weeks ago the wire to the element fried. I took it apart and rewired it, I also pulled the element and cleaned it up, it was stamped 650W.

I have done a ton of smokes in my little 30 MES, wife got it for me for Christmas, it does a great job, ribs, brisket, poultry, pastrami, pork butt for 16-20hrs, ABTs, etc.


----------



## rocor98

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I guess they are not making them all Stainless Steel any more...JJ



As they say in the TV show Spartacus ......  Apologies

A closer review of all the pics on Cabela's site would indicate that Chief JimmyJ astutely identified the difference in the size of the frontal views offered on that site .. Based on some of the contents etc. I would have to agree that the ss body may be discontinued on the 40"

Looks like they addressed the venting ( larger intake ) and have moved the vent to address the hot spot in the existing design.  Square water pan would also change heat currents inside the box depending on how far it goes to the back of the unit. 

Also looks like masterbuilt  may have been paying attention to all the usual mods on this form .. And the pics off units in actual operation.   If I can read all the information here and in a few days see how to fine tweak .. They can take advantage too.  Thanks guys for all your posts.

Most welding supply places sell a set of welding magnets ( about 1 1/2 long ) that can easily hold a pipe on the side of this .. For those interested.  Also on eBay in packs of 2 or 4 .. They come in larger sizes also .. Princess Auto stocks them.   

Ross


----------



## viskey

Hopefully that is the vent that we see but it could also be the interior light....

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## viskey

Any more rumor/speculation or new info found on these? The suspense is killing me....lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## viskey

Masterbuilt will be at the largest indoor/outdoor living expo in Atlanta the next couple days. Maybe they will be showing off the new model???

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## viskey

Masterbuilt had a big QVC show this past weekend and sold out.....could've been a possible clearing inventory event to make room to stock the new models.......

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinhusker

The new 30 and 40 are on Cabela's and both are back order for 6-7 weeks. They are showing both in the SS front. I also noticed the new model opens on the opposite from the old ones. Have no idea where they moved the former top vent to or if the new one even has a vent. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...stype=GNP&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd1322261;cat104582880

*30" Smoker with Window and Stainless Steel Door*  *Model #20070312 *  See how your smoked meats, cheeses or vegetables are coming along through the integrated window. Built-in meat probe displays the food temperature. Digital temperature and time controls. Thermostatic-controlled temperature. Built-in internal cabinet light. Four racks provide 640 sq. in. of cooking space. 25-lb. capacity. Imported.Dimensions: 33.5"H x 20.3"W x 19.6"D. 
Weight: 49.9 lbs. $349.99
 
*40" Smoker with Window and Stainless Steel Door Model #20070512*—*  *  Built-in glass viewing window and internal light let you observe the smoking progress.* Heating element adjusts from 100°F to 275°F* with a push of a button and is regulated by a digital thermostat for even cooking. A built-in meat probe displays the internal food temperature. Insulated walls trap heat and eliminate drying. Electrically heated, removable wood chute. Four racks provide 930 sq. in. of cooking space. 35-lb. capacity. Imported.Dimensions: 41.3"H x 25.6"W x 19.3"D. 
Weight: 72.19 lbs. $449.99


----------



## jrp

Cabela's has knocked a week off the back order time.


----------



## viskey

Sweet!! I'm waiting impatiently!! Lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## viskey

So I asked masterbuilt if Sam's would still be selling the new smoker when it comes out. And there response was "yes, but not until this fall at all of our retailers"

Ugh! How long do I have to wait! It was supposed to be march/April from what they told me before. Now should I wait or just get the current one....d*** it....I got some smoking to do this summer!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrp

I'm also due for a new smoker and would really like to see the new 40 before I decide what to get. Cabela's is down to 3-4 weeks on backorder for the new model.


----------



## viskey

Ya I think it would be better for their sales too to sell them in the spring so people can use them during the summer. The real question is when does Sam's get it. 150 cheaper than cabalas. It looks like a lot has improved with the new model so I don't want to settle on the current one

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deltadude

eman said:


> unless there have been some changes made that are not posted. I guess i am on my last MES. I have the MES 40 w/ the 850 element and the recovery time is awful . i cant see how dropping to a 650 watt can be any good at all. sounds to me like they are pulling at straws trying to solve problems and are going to end up making more problems. The 850 watt has a very hard time getting over 250 degrees cooking temp. So i can't see how a 650 will be any better.
> 
> If there is no top exhaust vent then that is another strike against the unit. The MES puts out a lot of steam and it needs to have somewhere to escape.
> 
> This will also affect the use of the AMNS and AMNPS  as you will have trouble getting enough air to keep them lit.
> 
> like i said , If what is shown and posted is all there is , MES may have screwed the pooch on this one.


*I contacted Masterbuilt via email and asked about the wattage on NEW MES 30 & 40 models, I included the advertising above.  I was told that was a mistake, the wattage WILL NOT CHANGE from the 1200 w for MES 40 and 800w for MES 30.*

I also asked for a updated spec sheet for both the 30 & 40, and they said they didn't have them ready yet.

There are design changes, but there is NO way that an MES can operate without a exhaust vent, so whoever is saying there is no vent that is plain foolishness.

Eman says that recovery with his MES40 and 800watt element is awful.  I have the MES 40 with 800 watt element, and I know what he is talking about, however I have pointed out many times in posts, that if MES owners preheat their MES it helps recovery by a huge amount.  Some basic procedures need to be followed, 1st allow the meat to come to room temp, 2nd the colder the outdoor ambient the longer the preheat, below 40º 2+ hours, and less time the warmer it is outside. 3rd when you are ready to put your meat in put boiling water in first then the meat, don't use cold water.  (I guess you could cold water in and start preheating, never tried it.)  However I get excellent results in my procedure in order to achieve repeatability/consistent results I try not to deviate to much.   Set temp (i.e. 225º) will take awhile during first hour, but whatever your inside temp is at during that 1st hour say 190º if you open the door and quickly close it, you will recover in less 10-15 minutes, instead of 20-40º.  The same will be true once you achieve set temp and open door.  Also rem that the larger the load the longer the smoker will take to achieve set temp, however that doesn't mean the meat isn't cooking properly, it is.

MES 40 & 30 owners with the newer higher wattage models obviously will have fewer issues with recovery and how fast the MES achieves set temp. However preheating should nominally  help higher wattage models too.


----------



## mrspike

The Sam's Club in Concord, CA and Roseville, CA have the new 40" model in stock for $299.

I just bought one last week though I have not yet opened the box.


----------



## mrspike

The Sam's Club in Concord, CA and Roseville, CA have the new 40" model in stock for $299.

I just bought one last week though I have not yet opened the box.


----------



## eman

mrspike said:


> The Sam's Club in Concord, CA and Roseville, CA have the new 40" model in stock for $299.
> 
> I just bought one last week though I have not yet opened the box.




please show us a pic  when you open it. the sams here tried to tell me that they had the new unit but it was the 2011 unit w/ the controller still at the top rear center .


----------



## viskey

Ya, pic would be great! And the vent location everyone is wondering about! Lol!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mama's smoke

Haven't been here in awhile. We sold our house and are residing in an apartment while we are having a new house built. Of course my MES is in storage until we move -- Mid to Late May.  Bummer.  Anyway, I am interested in the new model, but like others am concerned about lower wattage. Living in Austin, TX means mild winters, so extreme cold is not a problem. I was considering an upgrade to the 2011 model 40" with back wheels and bar to move it around. Does anyone know if this new model has those?


----------



## daveomak

Mama's Smoke, afternoon..... My MES 30 has the 800 watt element......  I have installed a dimmer switch on the element.... I would guess it run at 400-600 watts and runs fine....  Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/gallery/album/view/id/9195/user_id/40430


----------



## deltadude

Mama's Smoke said:


> Haven't been here in awhile. We sold our house and are residing in an apartment while we are having a new house built. Of course my MES is in storage until we move -- Mid to Late May.  Bummer.  Anyway, I am interested in the new model, but like others am concerned about lower wattage. Living in Austin, TX means mild winters, so extreme cold is not a problem. I was considering an upgrade to the 2011 model 40" with back wheels and bar to move it around. Does anyone know if this new model has those?


Answer:  check out my post just a few posts above yours.


----------



## luv2q

mrspike said:


> The Sam's Club in Concord, CA and Roseville, CA have the new 40" model in stock for $299.
> 
> I just bought one last week though I have not yet opened the box.


mrspike, can you confirm whether you have the 2011 or 2012 model? A quick pic would be nice, please. Thank you!


----------



## mrspike

Sorry all, it looks like I was wrong, I saw "new" on the box, and that points out the new wireless remote and rear wheels so I figured this was the new model, but as you can see from the picture, it looks to be the 2011 model


----------



## viskey

Its ok, thanks for the pic!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam smokez

Just brought my new 30 home and seasoning it right now. It's branded "Cajun Injector", has digital controls right above the door also has built in temp probe.  It seemed to hit 275* in 1/2 an hour or so according to the display and started smoking right after I put chips in it after it was up to temp. It has a smoke vent on right rear corner, but is recessed a few inch's bellow the perforated skin of the smoker and has a push pull lever to work the vent. AT operating temp I did notice only 1 warm spot on the exterior where the temp probe holder is riveted to the top left side, other than that the exterior is outside room temp all over.  Have an AMSN smoker coming for it, so far I am really impressed with this unit. Much thanks to this site and this community for help in making this choice.


----------



## viskey

Cabelas backorder is back to 7-8 weeks :(


----------



## miller

Ok folks, I talked with Master Built today. They sent me the below specs along with the manual (shows parts and locations ie. new air damper location, drip tray, etc...).  It appears as the drip tray is in the center bottom of the smoker now rather than the back.  The damper is on the side. Could not figure out how to upload manual or snap shot of parts.  If anyone wants, let me know how and I will upload.

Attached is the manual you requested. As I stated, it is the same dimensions as our current units in the market and below are some specs that may be helpful to you.

  

30‖ - 20070312 — SS Door w/ window 

30‖ - 20070213 — All black unit no window 

40‖ - 20070512 — SS Door w/ window

  

*FEATURES: *

  Front control panel w/ blue LED display 

  Light under control panel illuminates when door is opened 

  Brighter and able to see food 

No need to slide grates out 

  Side air damper — NEW feature for location & cross-flow for even air/heat flow 

Door latch 

Larger viewing window on door 

Front access drip tray 

Added side skirts with leveling feet for stability (4-5 screws) 

Integrated wheels 

  

*SPECS: *

800 & 1200 watt element 

Front control panel w/ blue LED display 

  Helps when in direct sunlight 

Flat top for placing of dishes/trays 

LED has 10,000 hours and cannot be purchased in retailer (should never have to be re-placed — 300 lumens) 

Heating will start at 35° up to 300° 

  Great for cold smoking 

Cold smoker can be used, but is NOT needed 

430 grade stainless steel 

Approximate weight as previous units (52 lbs-30” and 72lbs 40”)

Slight change in wood chip loader design 

One single tube to prevent from ―catching

Will hold slightly more chips 

Grease deflector tray 

Grease slides @ 5° down to grease pan 

Added bracket & deflector will protect element 

Door will open on right side of smoker (most people are right-handed) 

Does not swing open 

NEW side hinge instead of on top 

4 screws slide forward or pivot (for adjusting) 

Bottom stationary hinge to not be moved 

Polyurethane foam insulation


----------



## jrp

Thanks for the details.


----------



## viskey

Thanks Miller for the info!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## russg

nice


----------



## jsc1234

That looks awesome. Does anybody have any idea when it will be available.  I know Cabela's is at about 7 weeks backordered

Thx for all the info


----------



## hawkiphan

I have been anxiously awaiting the arrival of the new MES 40s. I sold my MES 30 and I have been looking around at stores hoping to find the new style 40. I hope someone will post when they start seeing them in stores.


----------



## veritas

So is there anything in particular that would be  worth waiting to get the new model?

I'm looking to purchase my first MES.  When I look at the specs and try to compare the two nothing jumps out at me but maybe those of

you that own an mes now see something about the new model that looks extremely attractive.


----------



## jrp

Veritas said:


> So is there anything in particular that would be  worth waiting to get the new model?
> 
> I'm looking to purchase my first MES.  When I look at the specs and try to compare the two nothing jumps out at me but maybe those of
> 
> you that own an mes now see something about the new model that looks extremely attractive.




I'm most interested in the new venting paradigm and the new drip tray.


----------



## veritas

jrp said:


> I'm most interested in the new venting paradigm and the new drip tray.




Is the current venting not adequate?  Is the current drip tray not good?


----------



## viskey

Current venting is not adequate as it produces a hot spot. I have no info on the drip tray.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrp

The current drip tray is behind the unit. The new one appears to slide out from in front. Seems like it would be more convenient.

If the new set up gets rid of the hot spot, that will be a big plus.


----------



## veritas

Thanks for the input guys.  Based on the cost difference I think im going to pony up the money at sams for the old model.


----------



## viskey

Cost difference??? Last I heard its going to be the same price? If your talking about the cabalas one, it's always been higher than sams

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj

Viskey said:


> Cost difference??? Last I heard its going to be the same price? If your talking about the cabalas one, it's always been higher than sams
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


With the exception of right before Christmas the Cabela's MES40 was/is $449 where the Sam's MES40 (2011 model) has been $299 for many months...JJ


----------



## viskey

Ya I know, cabalas has always been higher than sams and its going to be the same way with the new one too. I'm not sure where the idea that the new one is going to be more expensive came from. Its going to be the same price.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hkeiner

> With the exception of right before Christmas the Cabela's MES40 was/is $449 where the Sam's MES40 (2011 model) has been $299 for many months...


The Cabela's model has an all stainless steel exterior while the Sam's model has only a stainless steel door with the rest of the exterior black (don't know if it is painted black or if it is a black metal).  This probably explains part of the price difference.

I got the Cablela's model because I liked the looks of the all stainless steel exterior so much that I thought it worth the extra cost. Just my opinion...


----------



## chef jimmyj

hkeiner said:


> The Cabela's model has an all stainless steel exterior while the Sam's model has only a stainless steel door with the rest of the exterior black (don't know if it is painted black or if it is a black metal).  This probably explains part of the price difference.
> 
> I got the Cablela's model because I liked the looks of the all stainless steel exterior so much that I thought it worth the extra cost. Just my opinion...


If you got the All Stainless model from Cabela's then the part number in your signiture is wrong. The all SS model # is 20070311. I bought mine from Cabela's just before Christmas for $ 329.99. A week later the price was back to $449 and were backorderable, been that way since...I'm really happy with it...JJ


----------



## hkeiner

> If you got the All Stainless model from Cabela's then the part number in your signiture is wrong. The all SS model # is 20070311. I bought mine from Cabela's just before Christmas for $ 329.99. A week later the price was back to $449 and were backorderable, been that way since...I'm really happy with it...JJ


There must have been multiple "all stainless" MES40 models sold by Cabela's in the past. I got mine at Cabela's in 2011 and the tag on the back of the unit shows that the model  number is 20070710. I doubt that this matters to anyone but I just thought I would clarify this.


----------



## rtbbq2

I just saw the new MES40 at Sam's today. It comes with a remote and temperature gauge too boot. Not sure if the older models had these options. I don't pay much attention since I am a wood and charcoal smoker....But $299 for the MES40 seems like a pretty good deal. Lots of room for smoking in these units....


----------



## mrspike

The one at sames says "New..." all over it, and I was fooled too, but unless things have changed, it is the 2011 model, not the new one with the temp controls in the front... unless they finally did get the new one, but as of last week in the Bay Area of CA, it was the older one


----------



## chef jimmyj

hkeiner said:


> There must have been multiple "all stainless" MES40 models sold by Cabela's in the past. I got mine at Cabela's in 2011 and the tag on the back of the unit shows that the model  number is 20070710. I doubt that this matters to anyone but I just thought I would clarify this.


That's interesting. I checked around and apparently they have periodically made little changes and put out similar units with different part #'s . The 20070710 was introduced in 2010. The 20070311 came out in 2011...These Masterbuilt guys are so tricky!...JJ


----------



## viskey

The last 2 digits is the year.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davegann

i have a model 32930 from lowes and its 800w,


----------



## viskey

Cabalas backorder is back down to 4-5 weeks!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrp

Interesting. This morning I took a look at Cabela's (the new model had been down to 3-4 weeks backorder), and the new AND old window models, 30" and 40", are missing.


----------



## jrp

jrp said:


> Interesting. This morning I took a look at Cabela's (the new model had been down to 3-4 weeks backorder), and the new AND old window models, 30" and 40", are missing.


They were back this morning. Still at 3-4 weeks backorder.


----------



## grasshopper

Newbie newbie here. Before I ordered the 2012 model from Cabala's, I called the 800# and they said it was a 1200 watt on the 40" and 800 on the 30". The vent is suppose to be on the side.? It is to help with hot spots. The new # is 20070512, 40" and 2007 0312, 30". They have not changed the internet site to show the new model, as of this morning. I sure am going to check the box before I accept it. 650 watts doesn't cut it for central MN. Alarm bells going off now.


----------



## jsc1234

Hey All

Bass pro shops is showing the New 2012 MES 30 in stock  http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...-Viewing-Window/product/11090613460022/243644

Hopefully the 40" is not far behind.


----------



## jrp

Bass Pro is listing at $20 less than Cabela's.


----------



## viskey

That's a good sign! Come on 40" at Sam's! Lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsc1234

Just saw the New 2012 Mes30 model with window  on sale at Bass Pro for 299

http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...-Viewing-Window/product/11090613460022/243644

Wonder when the 40 will be in stock


----------



## jsc1234

Big News

Cabelas  has on their website that they have the 2012 MES 40 in stock. Not sure if they are physically in the stores but the are showing as in stock on the website. The 30 inch is still back ordered. I just ordered online to for store pickup so I could get my points, airline miles etc.  Waiting for the email that says to come pick it up. Will keep you all posted.

LET THE SMOKING BEGIN


----------



## rabbithutch

If they haven't done anything about the electronics, and if they have in fact reduced the wattage for the element, my advice - that of a fairly recent MES40 owner - would be to stay away from it.

My 40 does OK with heat and recovery, though I HAVE had some problems maintaining 275*.  The problem with the one I have is that the electronics are crap.  One must set both temp and time in order for the element to heat.  The $30 Maverick ET-73 doesn't have to trip a circuit to start an element, but it allows you to set both and choose to have either or both notify you when thresholds are crossed.

Focus on the electronics as well as the wattage of the heating element.  I find it difficult to believe that many would be satisfied to pay that much for what appears to be so little in the way of improvements.

JM2C


----------



## jsc1234

rabbithutch said:


> If they haven't done anything about the electronics, and if they have in fact reduced the wattage for the element, my advice - that of a fairly recent MES40 owner - would be to stay away from it.
> My 40 does OK with heat and recovery, though I HAVE had some problems maintaining 275*. The problem with the one I have is that the electronics are crap. One must set both temp and time in order for the element to heat. The $30 Maverick ET-73 doesn't have to trip a circuit to start an element, but it allows you to set both and choose to have either or both notify you when thresholds are crossed.
> Focus on the electronics as well as the wattage of the heating element. I find it difficult to believe that many would be satisfied to pay that much for what appears to be so little in the way of improvements.
> JM2C


I talked to a gentleman at Masterbuilt about a month ago and he told me ( and you can take this for what it is worth.) the reason there is a delay with this is because the were reworking the control system, making improvements on the internal thermometer and venting along with reversing the door,  I talked to him for about 10 minutes and seemed very knowledgeable about the product.  Whether he was blowing smoke ( no pun intended) I cannot tell you.  He also told me there was a 1200 watt element but that earlier models also had that.

Will keep you updated when I get it


----------



## bigfish98

rabbithutch said:


> If they haven't done anything about the electronics, and if they have in fact reduced the wattage for the element, my advice - that of a fairly recent MES40 owner - would be to stay away from it.
> My 40 does OK with heat and recovery, though I HAVE had some problems maintaining 275*. The problem with the one I have is that the electronics are crap. *One must set both temp and time in order for the element to heat.* The $30 Maverick ET-73 doesn't have to trip a circuit to start an element, but it allows you to set both and choose to have either or both notify you when thresholds are crossed.
> Focus on the electronics as well as the wattage of the heating element. I find it difficult to believe that many would be satisfied to pay that much for what appears to be so little in the way of improvements.
> JM2C


It says that right in the manual.  Why is this an issue? 

Bigfish


----------



## greenrn

Glad I got the 2011 model  :grilling_smilie: :sausage:


----------



## rabbithutch

> I talked to a gentleman at Masterbuilt about a month ago and he told me ( and you can take this for what it is worth.) the reason there is a delay with this is because the were reworking the control system, making improvements on the internal thermometer and venting along with reversing the door,  I talked to him for about 10 minutes and seemed very knowledgeable about the product.  Whether he was blowing smoke ( no pun intended) I cannot tell you.  He also told me there was a 1200 watt element but that earlier models also had that.
> 
> Will keep you updated when I get it


 - per jsc1234

I have sent several e-mails to the MasterBuilt 'contact us'  address that have gone unanswered concerning their controls.



> Originally Posted by rabbithutch View Post
> 
> If they haven't done anything about the electronics, and if they have in fact reduced the wattage for the element, my advice - that of a fairly recent MES40 owner - would be to stay away from it.
> My 40 does OK with heat and recovery, though I HAVE had some problems maintaining 275*. The problem with the one I have is that the electronics are crap. One must set both temp and time in order for the element to heat. The $30 Maverick ET-73 doesn't have to trip a circuit to start an element, but it allows you to set both and choose to have either or both notify you when thresholds are crossed.
> Focus on the electronics as well as the wattage of the heating element. I find it difficult to believe that many would be satisfied to pay that much for what appears to be so little in the way of improvements.
> JM2C
> 
> It says that right in the manual.  Why is this an issue?
> 
> Bigfish



Yep, but reading the manual and smokin' meat ain't exactly compatible operations at all time.  The instructions should be much clearer, IMO, warning that setting the time too short or the temp too low will kick the heating element off.  But, I can live with that.  I was just makin' suggestions for improvements.  But, I didn't get the courtesy of a reply from them, either.  The electronics would be much improved if they were more like the alarms that the ET- 73 uses to let you know that either the upper or lower temp range was exceeded and when the time is about to expire.  And, I've found the range on fresh batteries to be limited.  I am never more than 30-35 feet away from the smoker but it sometimes fails to signal a properly sync'd remote.   And, while we're at it, why not let the remote sync anytime it signals the transmitter.  And, ABOVE all else, make it more difficult to accidentally turn the unit off.  There should be a confirmation cycle where you have to say "Yes, I really mean it!" because it is just to easy to hit that button.  In fact it should alarm and prompt for a confirmation when it is about to go off for whatever reason, on/off button, temp upper or lower limit reaching threshold, timer near countdown.  In the world of such elaborate apps on smart phones, it's fairly obvious that the technology is out there and there are people who know how to design and build better solutions.

If they have listened and improved the electronics, I will give them kudos for having done so.  The will not get kudos for making changes that don't significantly improve their function in use.  At least, not from me.


----------



## timetosmoke

Hey Everyone,

First off, I am a newb to smoking but I am now a convert to using an electric smoker. In particular the new MES 20070312 30" model. I have been reading about MES smokers for years and know all about their good smoking capabilities as well as their (sometimes dreadful) shortcomings. When I saw (on this forum) that there is a new 2012 model, I decided to give up smoking with a smoker box on my Weber Summit 620 to going with a dedicated smoker. I am keeping my fingers crossed that Masterbuilt has used it's huge revenue stream to have corrected those short comings with the new model.

I purchased the unit from Basspro shops (in stock) and hope to have it in a week or so. I plan to scrutinize the build quality as well as the electronics and hope to post a review with pictures.

Thanks for having a great forum and I look forward to becoming a regular poster here!

T.T.Smoke~


----------



## jsc1234

rabbithutch said:


> If they haven't done anything about the electronics, and if they have in fact reduced the wattage for the element, my advice - that of a fairly recent MES40 owner - would be to stay away from it.
> My 40 does OK with heat and recovery, though I HAVE had some problems maintaining 275*. The problem with the one I have is that the electronics are crap. One must set both temp and time in order for the element to heat. The $30 Maverick ET-73 doesn't have to trip a circuit to start an element, but it allows you to set both and choose to have either or both notify you when thresholds are crossed.
> Focus on the electronics as well as the wattage of the heating element. I find it difficult to believe that many would be satisfied to pay that much for what appears to be so little in the way of improvements.
> JM2C


If they haven't done anything about the electronics, and if they have in fact reduced the wattage for the element, my advice - that of a fairly recent MES40 owner - would be to stay away from it. I was told and all descriptions say the unit has a 1200 watt element which I believe was in the 2011 model.


----------



## viskey

You are correct the 1200 watt element was in the 2011 model and is in the 2012 model as well.

The 30" & 40" are now both in stock at cabalas!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altmanator

It appears they are still backordered.  The product page says in stock, but I add it to my cart it then shows a backorder of 1-2 weeks.  Got excited there for a minute


----------



## jsc1234

I actually went through and purchased it. Says it will be ready for pickup by 5-21.  I may go over there and see if they are in stock in the stores

Let the smoking begin


----------



## timetosmoke

My new 30" was shipped today with expected delivery date of 5/15.. very excited to get this new 2012 unit.


----------



## timetosmoke

I see a member posted he has the manual for the new models but was never able to upload it. My 30" unit is due next week but would love to get the manual ahead of time. Does anyone have the pdf?

Thanks

T.T.Smoke~


----------



## jsc1234

TimetoSmoke said:


> I see a member posted he has the manual for the new models but was never able to upload it. My 30" unit is due next week but would love to get the manual ahead of time. Does anyone have the pdf?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T.T.Smoke~


Not sure which smoker you ordered but Masterbuilt has their manuals  online

http://www.masterbuilt.com/manuals.aspx


----------



## bigfish98

rabbithutch said:


> I talked to a gentleman at Masterbuilt about a month ago and he told me ( and you can take this for what it is worth.) the reason there is a delay with this is because the were reworking the control system, making improvements on the internal thermometer and venting along with reversing the door, I talked to him for about 10 minutes and seemed very knowledgeable about the product. Whether he was blowing smoke ( no pun intended) I cannot tell you. He also told me there was a 1200 watt element but that earlier models also had that.
> Will keep you updated when I get it
> 
> 
> 
> - per jsc1234
> I have sent several e-mails to the MasterBuilt 'contact us' address that have gone unanswered concerning their controls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by rabbithutch View Post
> If they haven't done anything about the electronics, and if they have in fact reduced the wattage for the element, my advice - that of a fairly recent MES40 owner - would be to stay away from it.
> My 40 does OK with heat and recovery, though I HAVE had some problems maintaining 275*. The problem with the one I have is that the electronics are crap. One must set both temp and time in order for the element to heat. The $30 Maverick ET-73 doesn't have to trip a circuit to start an element, but it allows you to set both and choose to have either or both notify you when thresholds are crossed.
> Focus on the electronics as well as the wattage of the heating element. I find it difficult to believe that many would be satisfied to pay that much for what appears to be so little in the way of improvements.
> JM2C
> It says that right in the manual. Why is this an issue?
> Bigfish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, but reading the manual and smokin' meat ain't exactly compatible operations at all time. The instructions should be much clearer, IMO, warning that setting the time too short or the temp too low will kick the heating element off. But, I can live with that. I was just makin' suggestions for improvements. But, I didn't get the courtesy of a reply from them, either. The electronics would be much improved if they were more like the alarms that the ET- 73 uses to let you know that either the upper or lower temp range was exceeded and when the time is about to expire. And, I've found the range on fresh batteries to be limited. I am never more than 30-35 feet away from the smoker but it sometimes fails to signal a properly sync'd remote. And, while we're at it, why not let the remote sync anytime it signals the transmitter. And, ABOVE all else, make it more difficult to accidentally turn the unit off. There should be a confirmation cycle where you have to say "Yes, I really mean it!" because it is just to easy to hit that button. In fact it should alarm and prompt for a confirmation when it is about to go off for whatever reason, on/off button, temp upper or lower limit reaching threshold, timer near countdown. In the world of such elaborate apps on smart phones, it's fairly obvious that the technology is out there and there are people who know how to design and build better solutions.
> If they have listened and improved the electronics, I will give them kudos for having done so. The will not get kudos for making changes that don't significantly improve their function in use. At least, not from me.
Click to expand...

Apologies.  I didn't realize that you were saying that as a suggestion to Masterbuilt.

Bigfish


----------



## justint

Jsc1234 said:


> Not sure which smoker you ordered but Masterbuilt has their manuals  online
> 
> http://www.masterbuilt.com/manuals.aspx


I don't think they have the manual for the 2012 model 20070312. I ordered mine from Bass Pro Shops last Saturday. Got it yesterday and just finished putting it together.


----------



## justint

Jsc1234 said:


> Not sure which smoker you ordered but Masterbuilt has their manuals  online
> 
> http://www.masterbuilt.com/manuals.aspx


I don't think they have the manual for the 2012 model 20070312. I ordered mine from Bass Pro Shops last Saturday. Got it yesterday and just finished putting it together.


----------



## jrp

First impressions? Where's the vent?


----------



## justint

jrp said:


> First impressions? Where's the vent?


Will turn on later today but I like what I see. Looks like they have put some thoughts into the design. Looks much smaller than what the new overall dimensions had led me to believe. It’s pretty nice looking. It’s also $30 cheaper at Bass Pro now.

Fit and finish quality adequate. Minor juggling for plastic parts to fit but everything looks functional. Good enough for a smoker.  Inside is totally different from the previous version. I ordered the AMNPS #3 pellet smoker, will not be able to put it at the same place people have been putting it, probably will go to the lower right side.

Vent is upper left side and a few inches from the top which might help keep smoke around the food longer before exiting. Grease tray in front, nice. Handle in the back to rock the unit back on its wheels.

Here is my take on the power rating. I read a review comparing a ‘good’ smoker and a ‘cheap’ smoker. The ‘better’ smoker had a much smoother temperature vs time curve, i.e. much less switching on and off.  A jagged curve won’t affect cooking but excessive on/offs can shorten the life of the heating element, which indeed was the complaint against the cheaper unit. The only way to reduce unnecessary switching is not to oversize the heating element. Enough to cover the temperature range needed and not too much more.  It would take a bit longer to heat up initially though. The engineering required to figure out the correct power rating should be trivial for a company like Masterbuilt  so I would gladly take the lower rated element. Will wait and see but I am confident that Masterbuilt would not put out a unit that cannot maintain its temperature, so for now I am glad mine is 800W.


----------



## viskey

Thanks for the write up! I'm waiting for Sam's to get in stock ans then ill let people know as well! Thanks!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atori2001

Hey JustinT! If you dont mind me asking what is the model# on these new ME40's? I saw a model# earlier here in the replies but it was [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]20070312. I want to grab one of these so i will never be denied of my right to cook meat with smoke :)[/color]


----------



## justint

atori2001 said:


> Hey JustinT! If you dont mind me asking what is the model# on these new ME40's? I saw a model# earlier here in the replies but it was [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]20070312. I want to grab one of these so i will never be denied of my right to cook meat with smoke :)[/color]


Hello atori, mine is a 30" model number 20070312. The 40" is 20070512.


----------



## atori2001

Thanks for the reply! i noticed the model number on the  sams  club one is 20070810. Heres the link:

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971&navAction=push

Anyone can explain what the deal with the model number boogie here? Post a pic when you can to see the goods  :)


----------



## timetosmoke

atori2001 said:


> Thanks for the reply! i noticed the model number on the  sams  club one is 20070810. Heres the link:
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971&navAction=push
> 
> Anyone can explain what the deal with the model number boogie here? Post a pic when you can to see the goods  :)


The last 2 digits is the model year, the first 4 is the model and the 5th/6th is the size?


----------



## jrp

I believe the last two digits are the model year. Somebody here posted that a while back.


----------



## justint

atori2001 said:


> Thanks for the reply! i noticed the model number on the  sams  club one is 20070810. Heres the link:
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971&navAction=push
> 
> Anyone can explain what the deal with the model number boogie here? Post a pic when you can to see the goods  :)


Model # and picture from your link is for last year's model. See picture of 2012 model at the start of this thread. Top now flat, controls and LED on sloping front surface. Notice the 2 forward front feet and the drip tray in between.


----------



## badkat

Newbie here... just putting together my MES 30" - New Model. On sale at Bass Pro in Canada for less than the old model. Wheel isn't going on well... have to re-drill a hole, but otherwise, very excited to start.

This is our first smoker. We got tired of using the BBQ for smoking.


----------



## atori2001

Thanks again guys! I'll be on the lookout for a 40. You all let me know when you find one!


----------



## justint

Update:  First run last night was a success considering 1[sup]st[/sup] ever meat smoking attempt. During the pre-seasoning operation I noticed that smoke started easily and was still there one hour later. I smoked a brisket, only put in wood chips twice, at the beginning and after one hour. Plenty of smoke flavor. More would have been a waste, might even turn out bad.

Insulation is good, not hot at all around the unit. The unit maintains the desired temperature by turning the heating element on and off. Off/on state is indicated on control panel. Whenever I went out to check, the unit was more likely to be off than on, suggesting that the 800W element is more than enough to maintain proper temperature.

I would recommend calibrating the unit’s built in thermometer. I found it to be easily 15 degrees off (it reads higher than actual). It’s accurate at low temperature, less and less accurate as temperature rises. Remote useful as reminder to check once I mentally added the temperature offset.

Overall this smoker sure can smoke.


----------



## viskey

Sounds good! Thanks for the update!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atori2001

put some pics up next time you fire that baby up. im dying to see the finished product coming out of this smoker. im trying to ween myself off my char griller smokin pro  because of the maintaining temperature game... and so is my wife!


----------



## chef jimmyj

atori2001 said:


> Thanks for the reply! i noticed the model number on the  sams  club one is 20070810. Heres the link:
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971&navAction=push
> 
> Anyone can explain what the deal with the model number boogie here? Post a pic when you can to see the goods  :)


 The others are correct the last 2 digits is the year. In this case the Sam's MES 40 is a 2010 model that had a SSteel Door and all the electronics with, I believe, a Black Cabinet...In 2011 the Model # 20070311 came out and seems identical to the Sam's unit but is all Stainless Steel. Amazon had them for awhile at a great price but seems to be currently out of stock...JJ


----------



## vinnroc

here is the question I've been pondering pull the trigger on the Sam's 40 that's available now or wait for the 20070512?

thx


----------



## viskey

I have been waiting for the new one as well. Seems like there are a few good improvements on it worth waiting for. However I am still curious as to Sam's still having a 2010 model. Maybe they can sell them cheap since they are always selling the year old model? I hope not but just a guess. I'm still gonna be holding out to check though...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjrolex

Hi all...1st time poster. Anyway, I also saw the model # 20070810 on Sam's web site. I visited my local Sam's yesterday, and the model they had on the floor was a 20070211. I looked at the manual that came with it, and it said it covered model #'s 20070211, 20070311, and 20070411. This is the first time I've heard of a 20070211...anyone aware of this model?


----------



## mneeley490

Opened up my paper this morning and found the new MES's on sale in Cabela's ad.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mast...built+smoker&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## katiesocal

Sam's has the MES40 for $299.00.  My local Sam's has them in stock as well as online.


----------



## katiesocal

I have this model - in fact, I received it for Mother's Day a few days early.   I'm not new to smoking meats, but am brand new to an electric smoker. The unit worked properly - temp correct, the remote functioned perfectly as well. However, I'm getting ready to post a few questions regarding the amount of smoke this unit produces (not enough).   I'm used to babysitting a smoker using the coal, chips, hotbox method, but felt I babysat the electric unit more.


----------



## hkeiner

> I'm used to babysitting a smoker using the coal, chips, hotbox method, but felt I babysat the electric unit more.


Many MES users get the AMNPS to avoid the need to babysit the chip tray. The AMNPS provides a nice TBS for up to 10 hours or so without any babysitting.


----------



## katiesocal

Hkeiner,

Thanks for the answer on this - I was just going to post that after a lot of research on this tham  I just ordered the AMNPS 5x8 and a couple of assorted dusts.   Did I order the correct size for an MES40?

Thanks,

Katie


----------



## tromaron

The 5x8 Pellet Smoker is the right one.  You'll want pellets for it.  Dust doesn't work as well at higher temps.  A full tray of pellets will give you up to 10 hours of perfect smoke.  My favorite is the Pitmaster Blend.  Great smokey/sweet smell & taste.


----------



## justint

KatieSoCal said:


> I have this model - in fact, I received it for Mother's Day a few days early.   I'm not new to smoking meats, but am brand new to an electric smoker. The unit worked properly - temp correct, the remote functioned perfectly as well. However, I'm getting ready to post a few questions regarding the amount of smoke this unit produces (not enough).   I'm used to babysitting a smoker using the coal, chips, hotbox method, but felt I babysat the electric unit more.


Hmm, not enough smoke visually or taste-wise? My unit produced quite a bit of smoke I thought. Initially white smoke, then not so visible of what I think they call blue smoke. I only put in wood chips twice while smoking a brisket and was totally surprised at the smokey result. I have the AMNPS kit anyway for when I am not there for the 2nd add. I feel I may be babysitting the temperature too much though, which by the way I did not find to be accurate on my unit.


----------



## viskey

KatieSoCal said:


> Sam's has the MES40 for $299.00.  My local Sam's has them in stock as well as online.




Fyi - online is not the new model yet...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## badkat

I'm fairly new to smoking and have just used our new MES30 (new model) twice. The first time we smoked wings. Way too much smoke... I had the vent almost closed thinking this would be good. The taste was great, but the after-effect - not so good! We only used a handfull of wood chips that time. The second time we smoked beef and pork ribs using the 3 - 2 - 1 method. This unit is VERY smoke efficient. I used 1 cup of wood chips at the beginning, and that lasted the entire time. I kept thinking I would need to add more, but the smoke was still going, slowly but evenly, throughout. The flavour was perfect!

I also tested the temp, and it held steady at 225 the entire time. I love this smoker!


----------



## viskey

BadKat said:


> I'm fairly new to smoking and have just used our new MES30 (new model) twice. The first time we smoked wings. Way too much smoke... I had the vent almost closed thinking this would be good. The taste was great, but the after-effect - not so good! We only used a handfull of wood chips that time. The second time we smoked beef and pork ribs using the 3 - 2 - 1 method. This unit is VERY smoke efficient. I used 1 cup of wood chips at the beginning, and that lasted the entire time. I kept thinking I would need to add more, but the smoke was still going, slowly but evenly, throughout. The flavour was perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> I also tested the temp, and it held steady at 225 the entire time. I love this smoker!




Good to hear! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rabbithutch

BadKat said:


> I'm fairly new to smoking and have just used our new MES30 (new model) twice. The first time we smoked wings. Way too much smoke... I had the vent almost closed thinking this would be good. The taste was great, but the after-effect - not so good! We only used a handfull of wood chips that time. The second time we smoked beef and pork ribs using the 3 - 2 - 1 method. This unit is VERY smoke efficient. I used 1 cup of wood chips at the beginning, and that lasted the entire time. I kept thinking I would need to add more, but the smoke was still going, slowly but evenly, throughout. The flavour was perfect!
> 
> I also tested the temp, and it held steady at 225 the entire time. I love this smoker!



Seems that MB listened and fixed a complaint that earlier buyers had made about having to load chips constantly to get a good smoke!

Kudos to MB for responding to their customers!!


----------



## timetosmoke

I will agree with the new 2012 MES 30" smoke being very smoke efficient. Smoked the ribs for 6 hours or so and used 1.5 cups of wood chips and smoke was still going strong (TBS)


----------



## russg

$289.00

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...2-2&AID=10368321&cj=true&srccode=cii_13736960


----------



## mneeley490

That doesn't appear to be the new one. Maybe they're just trying to move out this model?


----------



## atori2001

The new ones are in stock at bass pro. Free shipping for now! Go get it :P

http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...-Viewing-Window/product/11090613460023/243646


----------



## grasshopper

My first try with the 2012, 40 inch, I did a chuck roast. Turned out good, had  the meat stall out at 155 deg on the probe. Smoking at 225 deg temp. (Jeff's recipe and rub ). The chips burned real fast to me, maybe they were too dry.? I think I should have soaked them.? The unit preformed real well. The temp spiked to 238 deg but that was the chips burning, because the heat indicator light was out. Masterbuilt is going to send me a new remote as It has problems. Finished the chuck in the oven. Jeff's rub is excellent.


----------



## viskey

Anybody's local Sam's club have the new ones in yet?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## golson

I have a new MES 40" coming to me from Bass Pro now. It took a week to get it shipped but I can't wait. I got charged for oversized shipping though. Wonder if I can get a refund for that.....


----------



## viskey

I'd order one from bass pro or cabalas now but I don't want to pay an extra $130

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrp

Ordered from Bass Pro using free ship to store (25 miles for me).


----------



## smokingirl2

AMSN??? Sorry, I'm a beginner trying to decide what to buy:)


----------



## chef jimmyj

SmokinGirl2 said:


> AMSN??? Sorry, I'm a beginner trying to decide what to buy:)


AMNS...Is the Original A-MAZE-N Smoker. It is a Stainless Steel box laid out like a Maze that burns wood dust to create Smoke for up to 10-12 hours. It was designed to work at low temps, Ambient to 180*F. At these temps the older MES's will not make much smoke, so one of our members Todd Johnson, came up with the AMNS. Guys wanted to get 10 hour smokes at High temps too,180* TO 275*F, so Todd designed and released the AMNPS. Similar design but burns Pellets at high temp, actually any temp you need and it will burn Dust if you wish. The MES is a great smoker but if you use the factory wood Chip loader and tray you have to refill it every 30-40 minutes. This is no big deal on a 3 hour Chicken Smoke but makes for a long Night and Day on a 18 hour Pork Butt or Beef Brisket smoke. With the MES and AMNPS it is pretty much Set it and Get some Sleep...Check it out...JJ

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## sigmo

I just got one of these at Sam's.  It is, indeed, the older model.

Despite what the listing on Sam's Club's site says, the model is actually the 20070211,

It's 1200 Watts, 40", with window.  The grease drip pan attaches to the back of the unit, and the electronics are in a separate plastic housing that sits on the top, not integrated into the enclosure as it appears to be in the new model.

$299 was the price here on Jun 2, 2012.


----------



## sigmo

sprky said:


> OK guys I may be able to help here.
> 
> 1 watt = 3.412 BTU's (rounded off)
> 
> 1 BTU is the amount of energy required to raise 1 pound of water 1 degree (I am told it takes the same amount of energy for meat)
> 
> 1 gallon water weighs approximately 8.34 pounds
> 
> say you want to bring 1 gallon of water to boiling from room temp. (68 degrees)
> 
> 212 - 68 = 144 (difference in temp) 144 X 8.34 = 1200.96 (BTU's required to boil 1 gallon water)
> 
> 1200.96 / 3.412 = 351.981 watts
> 
> So it takes 351.981 watts to boil 1 gallon water or 8.34 pounds meat
> 
> so as you can see there 650 watt element can only heat approximately 16 pounds meat


Keep in mind that Watts is a measure of power.  Power is the rate at which work is done. BTUs is a measure of energy, not power. BTUs per hour is what equates to Watts, because then, they're both measures of power, or the rate at which work is done.

It makes sense that, since meat will be quite high in water content, you'll be pretty close if you consider a pound of meat to be similar in heat capacity to a pound of water.  Water has an extremely high "specific heat" or "heat capacity per unit".

Anyhow, when making these calculations, just keep in mind that we're talking about the rates at which this "work" can be done.  A 1200 Watt heater will raise the temperature of any given load twice as quickly as a 600Watt heater would.

So it's not really accurate to state that it will take 352 Watts to boil one gallon of water.  Instead, assuming perfect heat transfer and perfect insulation, 352 Watts would boil that gallon of water in exactly one hour.  Thus, 700 Watts would boil it in half an hour, and 1400 Watts would boil it in 15 minutes, etc., but they'd all surely boil it - eventually - if the conditions were correct.

And a 650 Watt element would cook more than 16 pounds of meat, but it would just take longer than a 1200 Watt element might.

But even that isn't really a good analysis of what would happen in a smoker. 

The problem is that we will never get (nor want) perfect heat transfer from the heating element into the meat.  Instead, the heating element heats the air in the smoker.  That hot air does the cooking by transferring heat into the meat.  So what we really want is for the heating element to raise the temperature of the air in the smoker surrounding the meat to whatever the desired temperature might be.

All of the calculations and recipes assume that we can control the air temperature surrounding the meat to whatever is called for.  If the recipe says to run the smoker or oven, at 210 degrees F, then it doesn't matter how much meat you have in the smoker as long as the heater can raise the air temperature to the desired setpoint.

BUT, the amount of meat in the smoker, how moist it is, the shapes of the cuts, etc., will determine how well the heat load of the meat is coupled to the air in the smoker.  And the amount of air flowing through the smoker will have an effect.  And finally, quality of the insulation in the smoker will also determine how much actual heat load will be placed on the heater as it tries to maintain the air temperature setpoint.

The air won't transfer its heat to the meat instantly or efficiently.  Air is a relatively poor way of coupling heat into the thing being cooked.  The heat transfer is relatively poor.

You can stick your arm into an oven whose air temperature is 350 degrees, and you won't be burned - at least not right away.  Try sticking your hand into a deep fryer set to 350!  That's the beauty of deep frying.  You have a fantastic heat-transfer medium, with quite a bit of heat capacity, and when you put the food into that hot grease, it the heat transfer happens very rapidly.  The same is true of water.  Put a hot-dog into boiling water, and it'll cook in no time.  Put it into air at that same temperature, and it'll bake slowly.

Anyhow, just remember that heater power and "meat load" are not the only things involved in these calculations.  You also have the heat transfer calculations, and with air as the heat transfer medium, there's quite a loose coupling between the heating element and the meat.  They're not tied together well at all.

I know that was long-winded, but I think it's important to have a good mental model of what's going on in an oven or smoker, etc., when you're visualizing where to place the meat, how to arrange it, etc.  And this plays into the discussion I've seen in this thread of MB moving the location of their vent opening, etc., to try to eliminate hot or cold spots.

I do a lot of work on incubators and ovens for laboratory work, and believe me, if you don't have a fairly potent circulating fan, the air temperature, even in  a very precision incubator or lab oven can vary wildly from place to place within the oven.

I'd guess things to be pretty uneven in any of these smokers, but moving the vent may be a very good thing, indeed, in the new design.

I ran across this site because I just got one of the 2011 model 40" smokers at my Sam's Club last night and did a web search for answers to some questions I had.  They had quite a stack of them, so I think they're actively selling the old model right now.  I now kind of wish I had waited for the new model, but then again, I don't want to miss out on many months of smoking.

I got the smoker on a whim because I'd bought a pork butt and wanted to smoke it, but didn't want to babysit a charcoal smoker all night.  So it makes sense to buy a whole smoker just to do one piece of meat, right?  ;-)

Anyhow, I figure I can modify this unit if necessary, and I'm glad to have run across this forum.  Lots of great info.

The butt did come out very good, although I'd have liked more smoke.  But I didn't babysit it at all.  It only got one "batch" of hickory chips at the very start.  My wife preferred the very light smoke flavor, while I'd have gone for a lot more.  I'd already come to the conclusion that I should have gotten up and added more chips every hour or so for a while, but it seems to me that you'd need to open the door and dump out the coals every time because there would be no room in the wood tray without doing that.  The coals don't emit any more smoke, but they still take up the precious space where you'd need to put in the new batches of chips.

But an advantage of opening the door each time would be that the heater would be forced to come on strong for at least a short time right after you added the new chips each time, so you'd get a burst of smoke right then as the unit tried to recover the set temperature.

After reading this thread (the first and only one I've read here), I suspect I may want to get one of the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER gadgets so I won't have to babysit things.

I do really like the fact that I was able to put the pork butt in last night at about 02:30, and then just sleep, and then abandon it again after I woke up and needed to be somewhere else all day, and then get to come back to a nicely cooked bunch of meat about 14 hours after I'd started it.  I did wrap the butt in foil before I left for the day - about 8 hours into the process.

I'll do more reading on here now.  Great forum, everyone!
 


atori2001 said:


> Thanks for the reply! i noticed the model number on the  sams  club one is 20070810. Heres the link:
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971&navAction=push
> 
> Anyone can explain what the deal with the model number boogie here? Post a pic when you can to see the goods  :)


The Sam's website is incorrect on the model they specify.  Again, what I got, just Saturday evening, was actually a 20070211, not whatever they have listed on their website right now.


jjrolex said:


> Hi all...1st time poster. Anyway, I also saw the model # 20070810 on Sam's web site. I visited my local Sam's yesterday, and the model they had on the floor was a 20070211. I looked at the manual that came with it, and it said it covered model #'s 20070211, 20070311, and 20070411. This is the first time I've heard of a 20070211...anyone aware of this model?


That's exactly what I got.  I suspect that's what Sam's has in their supply chain right at the moment.  I guess it's last year's model.


Viskey said:


> Anybody's local Sam's club have the new ones in yet?
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Not if my experience is typical.


----------



## sigmo

Sorry, I multiposted a few dozen times because the site said there was an error over and over as I tried to post this long post, and I didn't want to lose it!


----------



## rabbithutch

That's a GREAT first post, Sigmo!  Welcome to SMF!

Sounds like you know more than I ever will about controlling heat, but I can offer you a couple of tips that I gleaned from here (thanks, T. Johnson and DaveOmak).

First, buy the AMNPS!  You will not regret it.  That thing will smoke for hours and hours.  And, you can get different wood pellets from Todd to use in it at very reasonable prices.

Second, get you a 12x12 ceramic tile, wrap it in foil to help with sanitation and place it on the heater element shield.  It helps diffuse the heat.

Third, stop by Lowes and pick up the 3" flexible elbow vent gizmo they sell in the general area of plumbing and heating supplies.  Place this into the vent leaving the vent open and the vent elbow parallel with the top of the unit.  This makes a world of difference on a day with the least bit of wind.

Fourth, search out DaveOmak's posts here about mods he's worked out on his MES30.  His explanations are far better than mine and he has some good info about controlling vented air from the inside of the unit that I haven't tried yet.

Thanks for a great explanation of how the power supplied by an electric smoker affects how it cooks.


----------



## skipatc

I bought the newer version at Bass Pro because I had a gift card and the list price was $429. Sam's Club was selling the same model at $299 and Bass Pro was willing to price match as long as it was the same model and Sam's Club had the item in stock.


----------



## golson

Just got my 2012 MES40 in today. Inspected all parts in order and went together very easily. The bolts are cheap and easy to strip. The front grease Pan is a neat idea and I like that change. I seasoned it with spam at 275 and this baby kept a very well heat temp. It did take about 45 minutes to get to 275 which was strange. Also the meat temp and probe are both spot on.  The temp carried from low 265 to hight 291. So not bad on the first start. The remote worked well and the range was well past 20 feet. One complaint is the remote has not light or illuminated numbers. Had to get some ligh to see temp. Also, a big one is the light for the cabinet is on outside of cooking area. It is above door and you can only see inside when the door is open. This is my first 40 so don't know if the old one had the light on inside or not. Other than that getti g ready to smoke this weekend.


----------



## sigmo

rabbithutch said:


> That's a GREAT first post, Sigmo! Welcome to SMF!
> Sounds like you know more than I ever will about controlling heat, but I can offer you a couple of tips that I gleaned from here (thanks, T. Johnson and DaveOmak).
> First, buy the AMNPS! You will not regret it. That thing will smoke for hours and hours. And, you can get different wood pellets from Todd to use in it at very reasonable prices.
> Second, get you a 12x12 ceramic tile, wrap it in foil to help with sanitation and place it on the heater element shield. It helps diffuse the heat.
> Third, stop by Lowes and pick up the 3" flexible elbow vent gizmo they sell in the general area of plumbing and heating supplies. Place this into the vent leaving the vent open and the vent elbow parallel with the top of the unit. This makes a world of difference on a day with the least bit of wind.
> Fourth, search out DaveOmak's posts here about mods he's worked out on his MES30. His explanations are far better than mine and he has some good info about controlling vented air from the inside of the unit that I haven't tried yet.
> Thanks for a great explanation of how the power supplied by an electric smoker affects how it cooks.


Thanks for the welcome!

I think I will get one of the AMNPS units.  That sounds like it'd let me get as much smoke as I could ever want, and still have the benefit of not needing to babysit the unit if I don't feel like it.

I like the idea of the ceramic tile to diffuse the heat from the element.  If the electric element is not needed for creating the smoke, then we're free to play with the heat distribution any way we want!

I'm unsure of how you'd recommend attaching the flexible elbow gadget.  It sounds like a good mod, though, because it's frequently very windy here!  Anything that would make the unit less sensitive to that would be a real good deal.

I was thinking (always dangerous) based on some of the previous posts in this thread, that if the manufacturer has moved the vent over to the other side of the unit from the heater, and that's seen as a good modification, a guy could build a metal plenum that would attach to the inside of the top of the smoker chamber and force the air to be drawn from over on that opposite side, and then be ducted over across the top to the vent opening (on these older units).  That would at least force the air to flow across the unit diagonally, which might help even out the temperatures inside the chamber.

I'd be tempted to put a stirring fan inside, actually.  I've done that with our main oven in our house.  I got the circulating fan out of an old, small gas chromatograph, and installed it.  That stirs the air in the oven actively, but not ferociously if you see what I mean.  It's a tiny little squirrel cage blower wheel on a very long shaft operated by a standard little shaded-pole motor.  The deal is that you mount the motor outside of the oven, and the long shaft pokes through a small hole and the squirrel cage goes on the inside so the motor is protected from the heat.

It doesn't create a big blast of air like a convection oven, but it just keeps things gently stirred up.  My wife bakes a lot of cakes, and this helps them to cook very evenly.  Anyhow, that same kind of a stirring fan might be neat in these smokers.  But I'll have to look in Grainger or somewhere to see if such a thing is available.  There are only so many old, little, gas chromatographs that are being thrown away that one runs across.

This looks like it'll be fun!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






golson said:


> Just got my 2012 MES40 in today. Inspected all parts in order and went together very easily. The bolts are cheap and easy to strip. The front grease Pan is a neat idea and I like that change. I seasoned it with spam at 275 and this baby kept a very well heat temp. It did take about 45 minutes to get to 275 which was strange. Also the meat temp and probe are both spot on. The temp carried from low 265 to hight 291. So not bad on the first start. The remote worked well and the range was well past 20 feet. One complaint is the remote has not light or illuminated numbers. Had to get some ligh to see temp. Also, a big one is the light for the cabinet is on outside of cooking area. It is above door and you can only see inside when the door is open. This is my first 40 so don't know if the old one had the light on inside or not. Other than that getti g ready to smoke this weekend.


Now why didn't I think of running some Spam in mine to break it in? That's great!

I just ran it for about 15 minutes with the door open to get rid of the lion's share of the stinky smoke from the new heating element, then closed the unit up, with the vent wide open, for another four hours or so, with a load of wood chips in for the last hour.

I'm looking forward to seeing descriptions of how the new model works.


----------



## justint

golson said:


> Just got my 2012 MES40 in today. Inspected all parts in order and went together very easily. The bolts are cheap and easy to strip. The front grease Pan is a neat idea and I like that change. I seasoned it with spam at 275 and this baby kept a very well heat temp. It did take about 45 minutes to get to 275 which was strange. Also the meat temp and probe are both spot on. The temp carried from low 265 to hight 291. So not bad on the first start. The remote worked well and the range was well past 20 feet. One complaint is the remote has not light or illuminated numbers. Had to get some ligh to see temp. Also, a big one is the light for the cabinet is on outside of cooking area. It is above door and you can only see inside when the door is open. This is my first 40 so don't know if the old one had the light on inside or not. Other than that getti g ready to smoke this weekend.


I have the new MES30. Something must be wrong with my temperature probes. On recommendation elsewhere I purchased the supposedly very accurate 2-port Thermoworks TW8060 (BBQ Pro kit) and used it to monitor both oven and meat probe temperatures. Everything tracks nicely at low temperatures (all 4 readings within 1/2F at 55F) but starts to deviate more and more after 70F. From my notes, meat probe MES30 133F vs 154F (slight difference in location since I plugged 2 different probes into meat). Oven MES30 270F to get 235F.

Cabinet light is a puzzle, it's designed to light up your feet. I read somewhere (they even plot it out) that there is very little impact to the meat temperature when you open the door. I have opened the door to let the white smoke out but haven't done that to look inside. I should do that next time instead of using a flashlight.


----------



## daveomak

JustinT said:


> I have the new MES30. Something must be wrong with my temperature probes. On recommendation elsewhere I purchased the supposedly very accurate 2-port Thermoworks TW8060 (BBQ Pro kit) and used it to monitor both oven and meat probe temperatures. Everything tracks nicely at low temperatures (all 4 readings within 1/2F at 55F) but starts to deviate more and more after 70F. From my notes, meat probe MES30 133F vs 154F (slight difference in location since I plugged 2 different probes into meat). Oven MES30 270F to get 235F.


Justin, morning and welcome to the forum....   At times there is a difference in temp probes...  I recommend you do a test that I will describe here...

Place a tray of cooking oil in the smoker, preferably on the upper middle rack in the center of the smoker in an aluminum pan... Place the MES meat probe in it... Place the 2 probes from your remote therm in it also...  make sure only the first 1" or 2" of the probes are submerged in the oil.... you do not want to submerge the cable wrappings....  All three probes in the oil should read the same... Adjust the temp of the smoker upward in 50 degree increments and note the temp readings... 1-smoker temp, and the three probe temps... continue the test at 50 degree increments until you have reached 250 degrees.... ( 100-150-200-250)... Each step waiting for the smoker to equilibrate to the new temp step.... I would expect the 3 probes to always read the same and the MES smoker temp to be different due to its location.....   This will give you a chart you can refer to when adjusting the smoker temp when smoking food... If the three probes are different, make a chart noting the difference so you can adjust for the differences when cooking....  Finding and calibrating temp probes to be perfect is near impossible... Charting differences and using the charts is easy....  

Dave


----------



## justint

Thanks Dave. Calibrating in steps is an excellent idea instead of taking notes randomly like I did. They are ripping apart my kitchen right now so I don't know where my oil is :) but will do it when I get the kitchen back. I assume you use oil instead of water because of the better heat transfer. It would be nice to have the translation chart although the Thermoworks meat probe is nice because it beeps when the meat reaches its set temperature. Meat came out very good off of 2 attempts so I am pleased with my smoking adventure.


DaveOmak said:


> Justin, morning and welcome to the forum....   At times there is a difference in temp probes...  I recommend you do a test that I will describe here...
> 
> Place a tray of cooking oil in the smoker, preferably on the upper middle rack in the center of the smoker in an aluminum pan... Place the MES meat probe in it... Place the 2 probes from your remote therm in it also...  make sure only the first 1" or 2" of the probes are submerged in the oil.... you do not want to submerge the cable wrappings....  All three probes in the oil should read the same... Adjust the temp of the smoker upward in 50 degree increments and note the temp readings... 1-smoker temp, and the three probe temps... continue the test at 50 degree increments until you have reached 250 degrees.... ( 100-150-200-250)... Each step waiting for the smoker to equilibrate to the new temp step.... I would expect the 3 probes to always read the same and the MES smoker temp to be different due to its location.....   This will give you a chart you can refer to when adjusting the smoker temp when smoking food... If the three probes are different, make a chart noting the difference so you can adjust for the differences when cooking....  Finding and calibrating temp probes to be perfect is near impossible... Charting differences and using the charts is easy....
> 
> Dave


----------



## hoity toit

I was at Sams in San Marcos Tx yesterday and they too have the older unit for $299..


----------



## justint

In case someone is paying close attention I had the numbers reversed, MES30 meat probe reads 154F vs 133F by Thermoworks. In other words, MES always reads higher.


JustinT said:


> From my notes, meat probe MES30 133F vs 154F (slight difference in location since I plugged 2 different probes into meat). Oven MES30 270F to get 235F.


----------



## sigmo

JustinT said:


> I have the new MES30. Something must be wrong with my temperature probes. On recommendation elsewhere I purchased the supposedly very accurate 2-port Thermoworks TW8060 (BBQ Pro kit) and used it to monitor both oven and meat probe temperatures. Everything tracks nicely at low temperatures (all 4 readings within 1/2F at 55F) but starts to deviate more and more after 70F. From my notes, meat probe MES30 133F vs 154F (slight difference in location since I plugged 2 different probes into meat). Oven MES30 270F to get 235F.
> 
> Cabinet light is a puzzle, it's designed to light up your feet. I read somewhere (they even plot it out) that there is very little impact to the meat temperature when you open the door. I have opened the door to let the white smoke out but haven't done that to look inside. I should do that next time instead of using a flashlight.





DaveOmak said:


> Justin, morning and welcome to the forum....   At times there is a difference in temp probes...  I recommend you do a test that I will describe here...
> 
> Place a tray of cooking oil in the smoker, preferably on the upper middle rack in the center of the smoker in an aluminum pan... Place the MES meat probe in it... Place the 2 probes from your remote therm in it also...  make sure only the first 1" or 2" of the probes are submerged in the oil.... you do not want to submerge the cable wrappings....  All three probes in the oil should read the same... Adjust the temp of the smoker upward in 50 degree increments and note the temp readings... 1-smoker temp, and the three probe temps... continue the test at 50 degree increments until you have reached 250 degrees.... ( 100-150-200-250)... Each step waiting for the smoker to equilibrate to the new temp step.... I would expect the 3 probes to always read the same and the MES smoker temp to be different due to its location.....   This will give you a chart you can refer to when adjusting the smoker temp when smoking food... If the three probes are different, make a chart noting the difference so you can adjust for the differences when cooking....  Finding and calibrating temp probes to be perfect is near impossible... Charting differences and using the charts is easy....
> 
> Dave





JustinT said:


> Thanks Dave. Calibrating in steps is an excellent idea instead of taking notes randomly like I did. They are ripping apart my kitchen right now so I don't know where my oil is :) but will do it when I get the kitchen back. I assume you use oil instead of water because of the better heat transfer. It would be nice to have the translation chart although the Thermoworks meat probe is nice because it beeps when the meat reaches its set temperature. Meat came out very good off of 2 attempts so I am pleased with my smoking adventure.


The idea of the oil is great.

There is a lot with thermometry that is not obvious, and people are frequently annoyed by differences they see between readings using different thermometers or probes even if all of the thermometers are accurate.

I had complaints that the thermocouple probes for a data acquisition system I installed at one of the labs just had to be incorrect because the lab personnel were shocked at the readings they were getting from their various ovens.  And they had "proven" that the probes or data acq system were bad by putting the probes from all of the ovens into just one of the ovens and then seen widely different temperatures recorded by them all.

I told them that they could NOT rely on putting the probes in one oven to get the probes to the same temperature because the temp would vary from place to place within the same oven.  They couldn't believe it could be so far different.

When I came back to their lab to do an annual calibration of their systems and thermometers, I did a little experiment for them.  I took the four thermocouple probes in question, and placed their four tips directly together, then wrapped this bundle tightly together with a length of thin copper wire.  Then I placed the bundle of probes' tips into a machined aluminum heat block (part of a COD reactor), stuffed the back end of that cavity (an opening to accept a test tube) with some paper towel to insulate it all and hold the probes in place, and set that device for 150 degrees C.  After the block and the thermocouples came up to a stable temperature, I let the data acquisition system record things for about a half hour.  I was then able to show everyone who doubted the system that the four TCs all reported the exact same tempreature to within plus or minus one least significant digit of the system's resolution.  In other words, they all showed the same temperature to within about seven one hundredths of a degree, and tracked with each other perfectly.

After that, the people there were forced to face the reality that their ovens had enormous variations in temperature even if the probes were placed only a few inches apart within the same oven.

So never be fooled into thinking that a smoker or probe or thermometer is "wrong" just because it doesn't match what another probe or thermometer says unless you have a very good way to assure that all of the thermometers in question are thermally coupled together very tightly.

Further, one of the things I have observed over the years is that people frequently see differences in thermometer readings in walk-in coolers, etc., and blame one or another of the thermometers or probes.  But many factors are always at work to fool you.

One big difference between probes or thermometers is the thermal time constant of each thermometer or probe.  Different probes react at different rates to changes in temperature.  This is made even worse if the only thing coupling the different thermometers together is air.  Most "temperature controlled" systems cycle up and down in temperature.  Ovens switch on and off.  Smokers do this, too.  Refrigerators and walk-in coolers do it big-time!  You can have temperature cycles of tens of degrees or more!

If you compare readings from various probes all at once, you can think that the probes are reading differently when in fact, they're just reacting to the changes in temperature at different rates.

You have to compare the average readings over time spans that encompass many cycles of the heating or cooling system to make much sense of things.  And even then, it is difficult unless you have a data logging system so you can do numeric averaging, and look at graphs of temperature versus time, etc.

The oil is a good idea because it will help present all of the probes with the same actual temperature, and it should help average the oven's temperature fluctuations over a longer time which will reduce the effects of the time constants that your different probes certainly have.

I still like the idea of tying all of the probes' tip ends together tightly with something like thin, solid, copper wire, to make sure they're seeing the same point in the oil, too.  You'd be surprised at the thermal gradients you'll have from point to point within a container of oil, too!  For accurate thermometer calibration, you need a very tightly controlled_ *stirred*_ oil bath or a specially-built thermal block (usually aluminum or copper) to guarantee that the thermometer being tested is really truly at the temperature of the calibration system's reference sensor.

If all of the systems you're comparing have probes on cables, you can arrange a good experiment.  If not, it makes things much more difficult.  For example:  I'd like to test the accuracy of the sensor that controls the heater in my new electric smoker.  But that sensor is built into the back wall of the smoker.  I could take the smoker apart so I can place that little probe into a good calibration system.  But my other option is to find a way to couple a known reference probe to the smoker's probe while leaving it in place.

If I can put a small probe with a long enough heat-resistant cable on it inside the smoker, and run that cable out to the readout device, I can do it that way.  But I will still need to directly couple the two probes together thermally.  And I'll still have the differences in the probes' thermal time constants to deal with.  I might be able to place the very tips of the two probes against each other and wrap that "array" carefully with some copper wire to tie them together physically and thermally.  Then wrap that whole thing with some aluminum foil, then put some paper towel around them or something like that to insulate the "blob" and slow down the cycling seen by it.  But I won't ever consider the test I get this way to be extremely accurate. At least not lab-accurate.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Still, with the probes tied together as well as is practical, I'd get a decent comparison.  Probably good enough for smoker operation.

Sorry for the long-winded post, again, but this is a subject that occupies a lot of my time at work, so I'm kind of nuts about it.

Edit to add:

Even if you get your sensors and thermometers all accurately calibrated or their differences noted, don't imagine that this will somehow assure that your smoker will be highly accurate.  It still won't be the same temperature in any two places at any given time.  It just will not happen.  Without some means to stir the air in the smoker, there will always be huge differences due to stagnation and the chaos of the air's convection currents.  Dead air in corners, flowing air right above the heating element, interference in convection currents created by the meat...  It all adds up to a setup that's not well controlled at all, unless you have a very fancy smoker.

Some of the commercial ones I see on TV have racks that rotate around inside of the smoker to try to keep things even.  That would be great, but it's not a feature I see on our inexpensive home units.  But there may be things we can do.

I'm still thinking about putting small stirring fan in a smoker.  
 


Hoity Toit said:


> I was at Sams in San Marcos Tx yesterday and they too have the older unit for $299..


That's the same at the Casper, Wyoming Sam's Club.


----------



## rabbithutch

Howdy, Sigmo!

WRT the smoke vent:   The crimped end of the elbow is just pushed down and into the gasket surrounding the vent.  I don't have it adjusted at 90* in this photo but have done since.





Here are some links to threads that might give you some ideas.  Note that they are posted by DaveOmak.  He has several good posts on mods to the MES30 - all of which will work on the 40.

Heat Distribution
Final(?) Mod 
heat tunnel
Heat distribution too
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120391/mes-30-modification-i-think-its-the-final-mod


----------



## sigmo

rabbithutch said:


> Howdy, Sigmo!
> WRT the smoke vent: The crimped end of the elbow is just pushed down and into the gasket surrounding the vent. I don't have it adjusted at 90* in this photo but have done since.
> 
> Here are some links to threads that might give you some ideas. Note that they are posted by DaveOmak. He has several good posts on mods to the MES30 - all of which will work on the 40.
> Heat Distribution
> Final(?) Mod
> heat tunnel
> Heat distribution too


Thanks!  That's very helpful. I may have to slip out to the Home Depot and see if I can snag a section of pipe like that.

Those links are informative.  It looks like Dave's heat distribution pan in the top does just what I'd hope it would do to keep the air from actually being drawn out over on the right side of the smoker where the factory opening is.  I like it a lot.

All of the other mods look like they'd help, too.

I still need to order that AMNPS unit.  That looks like a must-have!

Thanks for the links.

I'm going to have fun playing with all of this!


----------



## smokingirl2

So, I understand that if I get the MES40, I immediately have to retrofit the box that holds the wood chips. Now, I'm reading about how everyone's temps are off. Seriously? I don't have time for this nonsense. I've been trying to decide between the MES40 and the WSM. I'm thinking WSM at this point! No muss, no fuss. It may require some extra monitoring but at least there aren't any parts to break. Am I correct in understanding this? I'm a self-professed newbie here so this is all new to me. Please enlighten me.


----------



## smokinhusker

SmokingGirl, once you get the temps figured out, which doesn't take but one maybe two times of firing it up, it's pretty much set and forget it. As far as the retrofit, I never did it because the old one holds more than enough chips/pellets. A great supplement to the MES40 is  Todd's A-MAZE-N smoker products, especially for cold smoking or low and long smokes.


----------



## daricksta

I know this thread is a few months old but wanted to give my input. Like wraunch I bought my MES 30 off Amazon for $189. Walmart had it for $179 online but was sold out. Didn't even think of asking for a price match. Then, confound it all, Amazon had it for $179 about 2 weeks after I received it. Don't know if they or the seller to retro price matches; didn't think to ask until now.

The one that was shipped to me was the older model, not the update. I've got no problems with the digital controls on top of the box, or the water pan or wood chip trays. I did get a free larger wood chip tray from MB customer service but haven't installed it yet.

The new 30 model is too rich for my blood and bank account; the price I paid was about at the limit of what I could afford. I don't need a glass door to look inside because I cook by temp and time. It has a top vent and more importantly, it has the bars for my beloved AMNPS.

I haven't done any mods to my MB and don't plan to since I'm not the handyman type and so I typically use things the way they were originally made. Just like, although I'm a computer tech, I don't overclock my CPU because I'm not a gamer.

I've only used my smoker twice and although I always like to buy the newest version of anything, I'm perfectly happy with the MB 30 version I just got last month.


----------



## hkeiner

I have a MES 40 (a few years old) and it works fine out of the box for hot smoking even without the chip tray retrofit thingy. Sure there are things one can do to make it work even better,  but most are not necessary (in my opinion) to use the MES satisfactorily. Getting a AMNPS (to avoid the need to replenish the chip tray often and to cold smoke) is a good move. Also, getting a thermometer (such as a Maverick ET-732) to monitor temps ensures you are smoking at the desired temperature, but this pretty much applies to most smokers. Other than that, you would be good to go with a stock MES in my opinion.

Please also keep in mind that there are many MES enthusiasts on this forum with a compulsion to provide lots of good advice to make the MES experience better. Just don't interpet all  this good advice as required things to do to use the MES satisfactorily. That is my advice anyway.


----------



## smokingirl2

This might be a stupid question with an obvious answer, but humor me... When you use the thermometer (like the EC-732), do the wires just get fed out through the door? Like between the the frame of the smoker and the door seal???


----------



## sigmo

SmokinGirl2 said:


> This might be a stupid question with an obvious answer, but humor me... When you use the thermometer (like the EC-732), do the wires just get fed out through the door? Like between the the frame of the smoker and the door seal???


I'm not familiar with the thermometer you mention, but any thermometer with a cable running to a probe, assuming that the cable and probe are good for the high temperatures, would work the same way.  Just run the wires in however you can.  If that means just pinching them between the door's gasket and the smoker, and the cable is thin enough to allow this without damage, then that should be fine.

You could also run the cable(s) in through the vent as long as you're sure you won't want to close the vent off more than this will allow.


----------



## justint

SmokinGirl2 said:


> This might be a stupid question with an obvious answer, but humor me... When you use the thermometer (like the EC-732), do the wires just get fed out through the door? Like between the the frame of the smoker and the door seal???


I ran both of my probes (oven and meat) through the vent.


----------



## justint

hkeiner said:


> I have a MES 40 (a few years old) and it works fine out of the box for hot smoking even without the chip tray retrofit thingy. Sure there are things one can do to make it work even better,  but most are not necessary (in my opinion) to use the MES satisfactorily. Getting a AMNPS (to avoid the need to replenish the chip tray often and to cold smoke) is a good move. Also, getting a thermometer (such as a Maverick ET-732) to monitor temps ensures you are smoking at the desired temperature, but this pretty much applies to most smokers. Other than that, you would be good to go with a stock MES in my opinion.
> 
> Please also keep in mind that there are many MES enthusiasts on this forum with a compulsion to provide lots of good advice to make the MES experience better. Just don't interpet all  this good advice as required things to do to use the MES satisfactorily. That is my advice anyway.


Sounds about right. Need a thermometer. To expect the one that comes with the smoker to be accurate enough may be too much to ask. If you can borrow an accurate one and use the oil step calibration suggested you will save money, also the convenience of having it built in. Unless you need an alarm.

I bought AMNPS kit but haven't used. Unless you cold smoke, if you are getting a new 2012 MES, you might want to wait. As I found out and as reported by another member the new smoker is very efficient. I read in amazingribs, most of the smoke flavor is absorbed within the 1st hour. I think that assumes the smoker is efficient. I smoked a brisket using a 2012 MES30, filled the chip tray lightly twice and thought afterwards I should have done it only once. I did that again smoking a prime rib, now for sure I know I will fill the tray only once at start, and sparingly. But that's just my taste, more than one fill and it's too smokey for me.


----------



## justint

> Originally Posted by *Sigmo*
> 
> Anyhow, when making these calculations, just keep in mind that we're talking about the rates at which this "work" can be done.  A 1200 Watt heater will raise the temperature of any given load twice as quickly as a 600Watt heater would.


Very informative post. I turned mine on and came back to check later so don't know how long it took to reach temperature but as far as maintaining temperature the new MES30 is 800W and is more than sufficient. Which means once at temperature, cooking takes the same amount of time. When checking on it I found it off more often than on. Which brings to mind a question about smoke efficiency. They had an interim chip tray design design which was not very good (not enough smoke) and changed back to this way. I've never heard the MES praised for smoke efficiency so I assume it's even better than the original design but what's the reason. The relocation of the vent to the side? or the lowering of the wattage of the heating element allowing the heat source to stay on more constantly.


----------



## sigmo

JustinT said:


> Very informative post. I turned mine on and came back to check later so don't know how long it took to reach temperature but as far as maintaining temperature the new MES30 is 800W and is more than sufficient. Which means once at temperature, cooking takes the same amount of time. When checking on it I found it off more often than on. Which brings to mind a question about smoke efficiency. They had an interim chip tray design design which was not very good (not enough smoke) and changed back to this way. I've never heard the MES praised for smoke efficiency so I assume it's even better than the original design but what's the reason. The relocation of the vent to the side? or the lowering of the wattage of the heating element allowing the heat source to stay on more constantly.


I ordered one of the Amazin pellet smoker thingies.  I like the idea of separating the smoke generation from the temperature control of the smoker. 

But in order to make a commercial product and be able to sell it for a reasonable price, I can see why MB does things the way they do.  But it does bring up a lot of fairly complex interactions like what you're talking about.

If the heating element is too high powered, it will not spend much time on, so you won't get much smoke.  If it's underpowered, it won't be able to get the unit up to temperature quickly, and it won't be able to deal with extraordinary loads (too much meat with too much wet surface area - or too cold/windy outside).

With a separate smoke generator, you can control the temperature any way you want and not have that affect the smoke.  What might be neat would be a system with two electric heating elements.  One higher power unit, say 1200 Watts for a 40" and 800W for a 30" or whatever works well, and then a separate smoke-chip ignitor element.  That smoke chip ignitor could be controlled by a simple timing circuit that would cycle the element on and off with a user-adjustable duty cycle.  If you want more smoke, you set it to be on more of the time.  If you want less smoke, you turn it down so that it only comes on for a small percentage of the time.  It would have to be low enough powered that its heat didn't make the smoker get too hot, even when turned up to "high smoke", defeating the unit's temperature control.

You could design the smoker to "tolerate" the chip ignitor's heat by making the insulation in the unit worse, but then you are also doomed to higher electricity usage when you want to run the smoker hotter, and that's not desirable.

That's probably where you get into building a separate smoke-generator that pipes the smoke into the opening where the smoke chip loader goes or something like that.  That way, you may be able to design it so that most of the heat from the smoke-generator element won't go into the smoker.  But as long as it's fairly low powered, and the smoker isn't insulated too well, you may be able to get a lot of smoke with the whole works inside of the smoker.

I should go back and re-read the thread, but have we established what the power rating of the heating element is for the new, 2012 40" units?  Is it still 1200 Watts, or did they back it off a bit?


----------



## viskey

The 40" 2012 model will be 1200 watts

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lobo721

anyone besides Cabalas and Bass have the new 40 inch model. Also when I get one will is need a special circuit to plug into. Worryed about blowing breakers


----------



## sigmo

Viskey said:


> The 40" 2012 model will be 1200 watts
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!  I'm thinking of getting one of these for my son's birthday.  Ideally, Sam's would have the new ones by then, and have them for $299.  But it's possible that they will not get the new ones in time (or ever), and we don't know what their price will be on the new ones even if they DO get them.  So I might be better off getting him one of these 2011 units right away.  Besides, he's a tinkerer anyhow, and if MB has worked out all of the bugs in the new one, what fun would that be?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






lobo721 said:


> anyone besides Cabalas and Bass have the new 40 inch model. Also when I get one will is need a special circuit to plug into. Worryed about blowing breakers


The nameplate on my 2011 40" model, which also has a 1200 Watt heater just says 10 Amps.  So the controller and electronics doesn't add anything to the power requirement.  Thus, I think we can safely assume that both the 2011 and 2012 40" models will both require 10 Amps.  Unless you've got something else plugged into the same circuit, that draws quite a bit of power, I don't think you'll have any problems.

The circuit in my garage, where I plugged mine in, also has a freezer connected.  I ran it for a long time, smoking that pork shoulder, and it didn't trip the 20 Amp breaker that protects that circuit.

The thing I don't have is an outdoor receptacle right there.  I should wire one in, and if I do so, it needs to be a GFCI receptacle or circuit to meet code for an outdoor installation like that.  A GFCI is always a good idea for something being used outdoors.  As they say:  It's all fun and games until somebody gets hurt.


----------



## jrp

Picked up my 40 at Bass Pro today. It went together easily. One  screw on a foot (one of six) was stripped, but it's got five more to hold it on. I'll likely season it this weekend.


----------



## lobo721

just got a reply from MB concerning new smokers   as follows:  

Good Morning,

  

Thank you for your inquiry. The model you speak of is to be sold exclusively through Bass Pro and Cabelas. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.

  

Regards,

  

Masterbuilt Customer Service


----------



## golson

First smoke on the 2012 MES 40 yesterday. Turned out great.

First I smoked pork spare ribs at 225 for 5 hours total. Very moist and uncovered throughout the whole process. I will breakdown the following about the new smoker IMO only....Take it as my thoughts only.

1. The heating element really responds very quickly. what I mean is. I set the temperature at 235. I set 235 because my ribs are on the top rack and my remote temp was around 225 throughought. Give or take 10 to 15 degress. But when the heating element shut off at 235. The temp still rose to 240 or so. Then after about 10 minutes. The temp gradually went down to 234. Then the heating element kicked back on. So throughout the cook .The heating element went on and off pretty consistantly. Very good so far. I did take the smoke tray out and the vents close 3/4.

2. The meat thermoneter was almost dead on to the probe. I never moved the meat thermometer and it was only about 2 to 3 inches above the main probe on the right side of cabinet. Temps were within 1 to 3 degrees from main probe but higher.

3. The remote temp next to my rack in the back center was between 217 and 241 throughout. Very satisfied with this. This is my first cook so i might make some adjustments later.

4. I used the AMNPS with hickory. Ifilled one row with pellets and it lasted about 4 hours. Not heavy smoke but very consistent. No need to mo the cabinet for more air yet. I placed the AMNPS on drain pan to bottom left.

Overall. I am pleased so far. If anyone has any comments please let me know. Hope this is consistent with other users....


----------



## viskey

lobo721 said:


> just got a reply from MB concerning new smokers   as follows:
> 
> 
> Good Morning,:p>
> 
> 
> :p>
> 
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry. The model you speak of is to be sold exclusively through Bass Pro and Cabelas. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.:p>
> 
> 
> :p>
> 
> 
> Regards,:p>
> 
> 
> :p>
> 
> 
> Masterbuilt Customer Service:p>



I was told from MB on their Facebook page that Sam's will be carrying the new smoker. Maybe it will be a different model #??

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrp

My observations from my first smoke with the new unit were similar.


golson said:


> 4. I used the AMNPS with hickory. Ifilled one row with pellets and it lasted about 4 hours. Not heavy smoke but very consistent. No need to mo the cabinet for more air yet. I placed the AMNPS on drain pan to bottom left.


I've been thinking of getting an AMNPS, but was wondering how it would fit in the new configuration. Are you saying you put on the large tray at the bottom, pretty much underneath the water pan?


----------



## hooligan8403

I hope sams gets them. Im looking to get a bigger smoker thats easier to use than my current one but I dont want to pay $450 for it. Not that Im giving up my current smoker. Sometimes I smoke a lot of things and I need the space. The MES 40" looks like it would hold everything I need but Id need to fill it up or see one filled to know for sure if It would be safe to get rid of my old one. Maybe by christmas they will get it or there own 2012 model.


----------



## utah smoker

Hooligan8403 said:


> I hope sams gets them. Im looking to get a bigger smoker thats easier to use than my current one but I dont want to pay $450 for it. Not that Im giving up my current smoker. Sometimes I smoke a lot of things and I need the space. The MES 40" looks like it would hold everything I need but Id need to fill it up or see one filled to know for sure if It would be safe to get rid of my old one. Maybe by christmas they will get it or there own 2012 model.


Amazon has the new 40" model for $360 shipped. It may be cheaper than Sam's Club once you pay the tax.


----------



## hooligan8403

Not sure if this helps but it seems that Sams club model numbers were *20070810, and 20070811. By this logic having looked at the product numbers patented by Masterbuilt then Sam should get one at some point. 20072812. *

*http://directories.csa-internationa...\112050_0_000-2831-82.xml&xsl=xsl/certrec.xsl*


----------



## hooligan8403

$360 isnt bad. With tax here at 10% for $299 it would come out to $330 roughly. I might just get it from Amazon though since its there though it looks to be back ordered.


----------



## eman

Hooligan8403 said:


> I hope sams gets them. Im looking to get a bigger smoker thats easier to use than my current one but I dont want to pay $450 for it. Not that Im giving up my current smoker. Sometimes I smoke a lot of things and I need the space. The MES 40" looks like it would hold everything I need but Id need to fill it up or see one filled to know for sure if It would be safe to get rid of my old one. Maybe by christmas they will get it or there own 2012 model.


I have smoked 50+ lbs of meat in my old MES 40 at one time. It is the old 800 watt and the recovery time was awful but it did the job.


----------



## viskey

I just called masterbuilt and confirmed bass pro shop and cabelas are the only retail stores getting the new model. Sam's will not and will continue to sell the 2011 model. I'm sure this will change eventually but it will pry be a year or so I'm guessing.

So I just ordered mine on amazon. Only $40 more than Sam's considering tax. Now lets see how long till it ships! Lol!

Oh and the free super saver shipping says "today" so who knows if its today only or just marketing

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooligan8403

Viskey said:


> I just called masterbuilt and confirmed bass pro shop and cabelas are the only retail stores getting the new model. Sam's will not and will continue to sell the 2011 model. I'm sure this will change eventually but it will pry be a year or so I'm guessing.
> So I just ordered mine on amazon. Only $40 more than Sam's considering tax. Now lets see how long till it ships! Lol!
> Oh and the free super saver shipping says "today" so who knows if its today only or just marketing
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


hmmmm..... Well let us know when they ship it and when you get it so we know what the back order time is like. If its a long wait I can hold off a while longer.


eman said:


> I have smoked 50+ lbs of meat in my old MES 40 at one time. It is the old 800 watt and the recovery time was awful but it did the job.


 I think that would definatly be plenty of space then. My main time to do large amounts of meats is holidays, birthdays, and Flight/Squadron parties. Im using a masterforge electric bullet smoker right now and I make good food on it but if Im cooking for anyone more than me and my wife and trying to do everything in the smoker its a pain in the butt. And really, whats a smoke without some ABTs or other great smoked side.


----------



## cookindeac

New Here! For those that have the 2001 model - what is the big difference from the new 2012? Would like to get one from Sam's if there is not much difference between the two models. This will be my first Electric Smoker and have been reserching for a while now and for the $ it looks like the MES is getting better reveiws. I now use a Weber Summit for quick grilling and have a Weber Kettle w/ a Smokenator for smoking. Looking for something that does not need baby-sitting.


----------



## sound1

Bang for the buck, a good deal. The temp controller is known to be off but that is easily accounted for. It will only produce smoke at relatively high temps and you will need to stoke the chip tray every 45 min or so.  Todd offers products make this an almost effortless machine.  With the AMNPS, I can get around nine hours of smoke without reloading and with the ET-732 remote temp with alarms, you can do the process from about anywhere around your house. Using only the AMNPS, the box works great as a cold smoker.

It's not the biggest and baddest on the block but it does about 90% of what I need it to do.


----------



## hooligan8403

I think if I could get a rotisserie unit in here to do a small pig or goat Id be really happy. Im sure I could rig it up just worried about the pig falling apart. Gyro meat in there would be awesome too.


----------



## lobo721

lets see if amazon really get these. Hope so who knows


----------



## viskey

lobo721 said:


> lets see if amazon really get these. Hope so who knows



Ya i wonder if they had them already and sold out or if they just put it on their website....

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## savannahsmoker

One watt-Hr  equals 3.413 BTUs 

650 watt-Hr's  equal 2218.45 BTU's which sounds low to me.


----------



## lobo721

Amazon not getting 40 inch model. Got the following today. They now direct you to Bass Pro  for $429

Hello,

Due to a lack of availability, we will not be able to obtain the following item(s) from your order:

   "Masterbuilt New Generation 40-Inch Smoker with Viewing Window and RF RemoteControl"

We've canceled the item(s) and apologize for the inconvenience. If you see a charge for the canceled item, we will refund you within 1-2 business days.

If you are still interested in purchasing this item, it may be available from other sellers.  Please visit the detail page for this item below:

  
If you took advantage of a promotional offer when placing this order, this cancellation may affect your order's eligibility for that offer. If this is the case, please contact customer service:

http://www.amazon.com/contact-us

Sincerely,

Customer Service Department


----------



## utah smoker

I received the same email. I purchased the 2011 model from Sam's Club with the 2 year extended warranty. I figured the bottom line was the smoker consists of an insulated cabinet, a heating element and a vent. Hoe much of a difference could there possibly be. I smoked a 10lb Pork shoulder last weekend my first smoke ever it took longer than I had anticipated but the meat was amazing and every one loved it. I have the AMNPS on the way which will make a nice addition. The probe and was about 3 degrees difference from the additional oven thermometer I had in the meat. Good luck.


----------



## deltadude

Utah Smoker said:


> I smoked a 10lb Pork shoulder last weekend my first smoke ever it took longer than I had anticipated but the meat was amazing and every one loved it.


How long did you expect?  Figure approx.  90 minutes per pound at around 225º for pork shoulder, thus about 15 hours.  Time does vary though due to differences in smokers and every pork butt is slightly different in how it receives the heat.


----------



## mneeley490

Cabela's is having a sale on the old, 30" no-window model. $189 with free shipping if you use their VISA card.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mast...=masterbuilt&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## utah smoker

deltadude said:


> How long did you expect?  Figure approx.  90 minutes per pound at around 225º for pork shoulder, thus about 15 hours.  Time does vary though due to differences in smokers and every pork butt is slightly different in how it receives the heat.


Dude,

I put it in around 8 PM Saturday night. I read that it takes 1:15 minutes per pound at 240º, the meat plateaued at an internal temperature of 165º for about 4 hours then finally got to 190. I pulled it off at 3 PM Sunday afternoon. It was my very first smoke and the first time I ever even saw a pork shoulder. It came out great, it may have been bigger than 10 lbs. I am a complete rookie at this and I used Hickory wood chips. I slathered it in yellow mustard and a rub. If you have any more tips send them my way. By the way I used your MES tip guide and followed your outline as soon as I received my smoker. Thanks for your help dude. You truly abide.


----------



## viskey

I got the cancel order email from amazon too today:( I need a good coupon code for cabelas now! Lol!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## badbob

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but I think it needs to be put out there. My MES40 started giving me trouble on the fourth smoke. I called customer service and they told me that they thought that the control module was bad and they would send me a new one. After another hour I called back and gave them more info and they decided that the wiring was the problem and that they would send me a new cabinet and for me to save the door, racks etc. they said that I should have it in 5 to 7 days. After nine days a brand new complete MES40 was delivered. hey only asked for a Model# and a Serial#. Also the unit was out of warranty by several months. I'm a happy smoker!


----------



## luv2q

BadBob said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but I think it needs to be put out there. My MES40 started giving me trouble on the fourth smoke. I called customer service and they told me that they thought that the control module was bad and they would send me a new one. After another hour I called back and gave them more info and they decided that the wiring was the problem and that they would send me a new cabinet and for me to save the door, racks etc. they said that I should have it in 5 to 7 days. After nine days a brand new complete MES40 was delivered. hey only asked for a Model# and a Serial#. Also the unit was out of warranty by several months. I'm a happy smoker!



I call that great customer service! Enjoy your new smoker.


----------



## hkeiner

I say post this in a new thread to give it better visibility. Good customer service deserves the recognition.


----------



## lobo721

wish we could buy new model direct from MB. Looks like Bass and Cabelas going to be the only ones. Bass is cheaper but shipping costs even it out...........but with that and tax  over $500.............wow


----------



## sigmo

I guess I'm glad I went ahead and got the 2011 MES 40 at Sam's a few weeks ago, then.  If I heard people were already getting great deals on the new one, I'd have been bummed.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Not really, but I'd have second guessed my decision, for sure.

Even though I've been participating in a few threads about the temperature control sensor being off in the MESs, I have to say that so far, I'm really happy with the 2011 MES 40.

I did get an AMNPS, though, so that's probably a part of why I'm happy with it.

I got the 2011 MES 40 at Sams, but did NOT spring for the extended warranty.  I hope I don't regret that, but really, since I do a lot of work on temperature control systems, there's not much that could blow up that I wouldn't just replace with some other kind of controller.  But the thing that's nice is the radio remote control.  I like being able to put a pork butt in that needs to cook for some extended amount of time, and be able to just roll over in bed in the middle of the night and check the temperature. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





These are just too easy to use.  The real lazy way out.

It's about 12:30AM here, and I'm thinking about going out to Wally World and getting some ribs to put on to smoke for tomorrow.  Hmmm.

I'd love to read some reports and reviews of the new 2012 version, though, when people start getting them.  It sounds like MB took some of the various complaints and suggestions people here have had, and made some modifications that will be very welcome.

OK.  Gotta go in search of ribs and rib recipes now.   I'll probably put some on for us to have early afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## lobo721

thanks to my kids who gave me gift cards for my BD from Bass Pro I was able to purchase the 40 inch new generation. (think they were tired of me saying I wish Amazon would get this model).

 Its on its way!!!!


----------



## viskey

Sweet! Let us know what ya think!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lobo721

Got it!!!!  it was here on Thursday   3 days after I ordered it!!!   At camp this week end  will set it up Monday. Tuesday we be smokin


----------



## sigmo

I wonder if anyone has spotted the new MES 40s at Sam's Club yet.  If they get them at Sam's, I may get one for my son and his wife.  I know they'd get a kick out of an electric smoker, but it'd be neat to find the new version.


----------



## rabbithutch

Howdy, Sigmo!

There have been posts saying that the new units from MasterBuilt will not be sold through Sam's.  I don't know if the information was true and correct, but I did read it on this or another forum.  I think the gist of the information was that the units at Sam's are manufactured for that channel and not sold elsewhere.  Could be wrong.  You might want to check with MasterBuilt to see if they have plans to sell the new ones through Sam's.


----------



## viskey

I called masterbuilt twice and asked. The new ones are for cabelas and bass pro only. 

A year or two from now?? Who knows what will happen.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackwell

Just ordered the new generation MB 40" smoker from amazon and being told there's a 2-4 week wait time for shipping. I'll let you all know when it gets here.


----------



## daricksta

I just bought a 30" MES last April at a price I could afford. These new models are way out of my budget league. Mine works perfectly well anyway. Very happy with it.


----------



## angelwannab

What is the size of the element in the MES new generation 40" .... Can not find any info on net


----------



## iceman55

I think Nepas was right. Sam's had them up here in Alaska for just over $300.00 awhile back. Could have been a clearance or something.


----------



## viskey

New 40" is 1200w

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pauldavid

The new generation masterbuilt 40" smoker model no. 20070512 does have a 1200 watt element as shown on Bass Pro Shops websight. This is the one I'm waiting for on the black Friday sale.


----------



## roadkill cafe

pauldavid said:


> The new generation masterbuilt 40" smoker model no. 20070512 does have a 1200 watt element as shown on Bass Pro Shops websight. This is the one I'm waiting for on the black Friday sale.


I don't see BPS including it for Black Friday sale items. However, you can call them and ask to speak to the Customer Service Manager. Ask him/her if they will "price match" the MES 40 the same as Sam's. Though they wouldn't drop it from the $429 price to Sam's $299 (2011 model), they did knock off $50 for me. Works out as I don't have a Sam's membership ($40) and with the "one day pass" they jack up the price 10%. You could also use any Outdoor Rewards points you may have towards it to drop the price even lower. Just food for thought....smoked of course


----------



## sigmo

pauldavid said:


> The new generation masterbuilt 40" smoker model no. 20070512 does have a 1200 watt element as shown on Bass Pro Shops websight. This is the one I'm waiting for on the black Friday sale.



The MES40 that Sam's has is the older version, but it, too, has a 1200 Watt element, which is a good thing.

For my purposes, the Sam's unit has been working well, but I've been using an Amazin pellet burner to get the smoke.  It's been a good combo.

I'd rather have the newer model, but Sams still doesn't have it, and we don't have any BPS around here.

Phoned in.


----------



## roadkill cafe

Sigmo said:


> The MES40 that Sam's has is the older version, but it, too, has a 1200 Watt element, which is a good thing.
> For my purposes, the Sam's unit has been working well, but I've been using an Amazin pellet burner to get the smoke. It's been a good combo.
> I'd rather have the newer model, but Sams still doesn't have it, and we don't have any BPS around here.
> Phoned in.


Sigmo,

Just FYI...The MES 40 version Sam's now carries is the "New Generation" model. Up until about a week ago they had both but now only have the new one. Same price of $299.98. It is 1200w as well. The pictures they show are the outside of the new one, but the inside picture is of the older model. http://www.samsclub.com/sams/electric-smoker/prod7080346.ip?searchTerm=masterbuilt electric smokers  There may be some of the older models left in the stores though. Online they show the older model as a "veiw only" item.


----------



## sigmo

It will be very interesting too see what FedEx delivers to me today, then.  I ordered one from Sam's a few days ago to give my son for Christmas.  Everything I saw when ordering it looked like the old model to me.

Tracking claims it'll be here today.  :D

I hope it's the new improved version!  But I ordered it assuming it'd be the old version.  I guess we'll soon see!

Phoned in.


----------



## garyinmd

Mine new 40 should be delivered this Friday.  When I ordered it from Sam's I made sure to use the store number for the new generation, like Sigmo time will tell.

Gary


----------



## sigmo

OK.  Mine arrived just now, and it's the old version.  However, I spoke with customer service and they said I should be able to take it to the local Sam's and they would take it back and re-order a new version one to be drop shipped, again to my place.

I'll think about that and ask the folks at the store if that's really OK.  On the one hand, I got what I ordered.  Sam's didn't do anything wrong. On the other hand if they don't have an issue with swapping an unopened old model for a new one, it might be worth doing it (from my perspective) .

I'm just not sure the person on the phone understood exactly what the situation is.

Either way, I know my son will enjoy the smoker.  The Amazin pellet burner kit is on the way, too, for it.

It should make a good setup either way.  :thumbup:

Phoned in.


----------



## big casino

Sigmo said:


> OK. Mine arrived just now, and it's the old version. However, I spoke with customer service and they said I should be able to take it to the local Sam's and they would take it back and re-order a new version one to be drop shipped, again to my place.
> I'll think about that and ask the folks at the store if that's really OK. On the one hand, I got what I ordered. Sam's didn't do anything wrong. On the other hand if they don't have an issue with swapping an unopened old model for a new one, it might be worth doing it (from my perspective) .
> I'm just not sure the person on the phone understood exactly what the situation is.
> Either way, I know my son will enjoy the smoker. The Amazin pellet burner kit is on the way, too, for it.
> It should make a good setup either way. :thumbup:
> Phoned in.


maybe some one who has had both models can give you some insight on which version they think is better.... me I always think newer the better, which is probably not always true


----------



## hvactstatguy

FedEx delivered my MES-40 today and USPS delivered the AMNPS.

In the process of the burn in.

Ordered it last Friday from Sams and it is the 2012 model.


----------



## rtbbq2

Just picked up another smoker at Gander Mountain today. MES30...my first electric. Good price at $129.99. They had 17 yesterday and today at 8:30 I was lucky to get the last one. Black Friday started today....I bought this to smoke sausage and for overnight butts and briskets. Looking forward to getting it seasoned and doing a little smoke to get things started.....Linda thinks I am nuts buying another smoker......LOL...I told her a man should have as many smokers as a lady has pairs of shoes....


----------



## smoke'n jack

Did your new 40 show up today?


----------



## sigmo

Smoke'n Jack said:


> Did your new 40 show up today?



Who? Me?  :D


No, mine came a few days ago.  Today, the AMNPS kit came.  )

Fast service from both Sam's and A-MAZN-N.  :thumbup:

Phoned in.


----------



## garyinmd

My new MES40 from Sam's came yesterday and it is the new model.  I seasoned it late in the afternoon and have some jerky in the tumbler now for the first test.  I also have multiple probes set up to see how even the temps are.  I will post the outcome later when the jerky is done

Gary


----------



## hooligan8403

This is making me hopefull that my Sams will get them soon and I can save some serious cash on this smoker next year.


----------



## roadkill cafe

garyinmd said:


> My new MES40 from Sam's came yesterday and it is the new model.  I seasoned it late in the afternoon and have some jerky in the tumbler now for the first test.  I also have multiple probes set up to see how even the temps are.  I will post the outcome later when the jerky is done
> 
> Gary


Hey Gary,

How did the jerky turn out and what were the results of the temp test?


----------



## garyinmd

Roadkill, I will get it posted later today.  Been busy at work and helping family and friends cut up deer every night lately.

Gary


----------



## roadkill cafe

Completely understandable. Looking forward to it.


----------



## stango

Big Casino said:


> maybe some one who has had both models can give you some insight on which version they think is better.... me I always think newer the better, which is probably not always true


I have the old version of the MES 30.  I saw both at Bass Pro Shop and here is my take on gen1 vs gen2.

 Improvements in gen2 - a) chrome racks are thicker gauge and are mounted better to the inside.b) back panel is recessed and seems better fit.  c) control panel on the front just seems to make more sense and it is lower profile. d) not sure on this one but I think the inside light is a LED.  e) drip pan is in front on the gen2 and back on the gen1.

Overall I kind of like the new one a little better but I bought the old one cuz it was on sale.  I am quite happy.


----------



## garyinmd

Finally had time to post on 1st smoke in new MES40, link below.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131300/jerky-to-break-in-new-mes40-new-generation.

Gary


----------



## ncsmokeu

First post on this great forum...however LONG time reader.

Does anyone else have a comparison with the newer 2012 model (30 or 40)?

I wen to Sams and picked up what I thought was the new model, but soon realized that it was the old one.  I ordered the new one (correct model # on Sams website).  It will be here next week.  I will then take back the least best (I'm sure they are both great).

Just would like some feed back from people that have used both, or people who have used the newer model.

Thanks all!


----------



## ncsmokeu

Stango said:


> I have the old version of the MES 30.  I saw both at Bass Pro Shop and here is my take on gen1 vs gen2.
> 
> Improvements in gen2 - a) chrome racks are thicker gauge and are mounted better to the inside.b) back panel is recessed and seems better fit.  c) control panel on the front just seems to make more sense and it is lower profile. d) not sure on this one but I think the inside light is a LED.  e) drip pan is in front on the gen2 and back on the gen1.
> 
> Overall I kind of like the new one a little better but I bought the old one cuz it was on sale.  I am quite happy.


Thanks for this input.  Are there others things you like about the new 2012 over the old?


----------



## paul catt

I got the 30 for xmas ..last night I seasoned it ..ewww talk about smell ...I was glad to get some chips in it ... today going to try a chicken in it ...bought 2 boston buts for next week ...GOTARACE there is a vent on the top left side.  I really like the remote and the LED Light ..being able to walk around the house and keep an eye on it ..meat probe is nice too (if it really works)


----------



## ncsmokeu

Paul Catt said:


> I got the 30 for xmas ..last night I seasoned it ..ewww talk about smell ...I was glad to get some chips in it ... today going to try a chicken in it ...bought 2 boston buts for next week ...GOTARACE there is a vent on the top left side.  I really like the remote and the LED Light ..being able to walk around the house and keep an eye on it ..meat probe is nice too (if it really works)


Did you follow the instruction season method or try something else?  I did the instruction method, and was wondering if anyone else did it differently?


----------



## paul catt

NCSmokeU said:


> Did you follow the instruction season method or try something else?  I did the instruction method, and was wondering if anyone else did it differently?


I did it like the book said ... did you notice the smell before u added the chips ... also I am wondering about cleaning the window ... any idears ?


----------



## ncsmokeu

Paul Catt said:


> I did it like the book said ... did you notice the smell before u added the chips ... also I am wondering about cleaning the window ... any idears ?


Smell was horrible.  Like the old toy trains that burned 3in1 oil!

I clean the window while still warm with wet paper towel.  No chemicals.  If it is bad, I've used a razor blade as noted here before.

Your pics were great on the roll call!  Great job!


----------



## sigmo

NCSmokeU said:


> Did you follow the instruction season method or try something else?  I did the instruction method, and was wondering if anyone else did it differently?



I gave mine considerably more time initially burning the oil off of the heating element and metalwork surrounding the heater because it was smoking a lot with no chips in the unit yet. 
I set the temp to its highest setting, and I left the door ajar during the first hour of the de-stinking procedure. 

With the door ajar, the heating element must run full bore because the temperature cannot reach the setpoint.

This has the advantages of forcing the heater and surrounding metalwork up to the highest possible temperature to better burn off the oils, and with the door open, less of that vile burned oil residue will deposit inside the smoker to taint the flavors of your first smoked meals.

After the first hour, most of the oil is burned off so then I closed the unit and proceeded with the recommended seasoning.



NCSmokeU said:


> Smell was horrible.  Like the old toy trains that burned 3in1 oil!
> 
> I clean the window while still warm with wet paper towel.  No chemicals.  If it is bad, I've used a razor blade as noted here before.
> 
> Your pics were great on the roll call!  Great job!



Ahh.  Toy trains burning 3 in one oil!  Now that brings back memories!  That DID stink!


----------



## texacajun

Quote:


NCSmokeU said:


> Did you follow the instruction season method or try something else?  I did the instruction method, and was wondering if anyone else did it differently?


Made this to help you might take a look.

How to season your masterbuilt electric smoker.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-season-or-cure-your-masterbuilt-electric-smoker


----------



## texacajun

Paul Catt said:


> also I am wondering about cleaning the window ... any idears ?


If you have a window on your smoker here are some cleaning tips for that from

     Bearcaver.

   

    1. Cleaning it while it is still warm works best.                                                                                       

   

    2. No chemicals are used at all. Use some wet paper towels and the left over ash from your

        woodchip tray. What you want to do is get about 6 paper towels. Take two of them, and ball them

        up & run water on them to get them a little less than dripping wet. Then open your woodchip tray,

        and dab one side of those two balled wet towels into the ashes. Also individually ball 3 other

        paper towels, and get them less than dripping wet. Keep the other paper towel dry.

   

    3. All you do is put the wet paper towels with the ashes on, against the glass & scrub it just like you

        would scrub any window, until the whole thing is smeared up.

    4. Then using the other wet paper towels one at a time, keep wiping the glass. It will get cleaner

         with each wet paper towel. How many wet paper towels it takes will depend on how dirty it was to

         begin with.

    5. Then when it looks clean enough to you, buff it with the dry paper towel-----Done!


----------



## glocksrock

I use clorox wipes to clean my window, but you need to clean the window while it's still warm.


----------



## ncsmokeu

I have a MES40 old gen 2011 that I bought at Sam's.  Was a little upset when I found out they just put the new gens in my Sam's store.  Anyway, I ordered the new gen from Sam's and the store manager said I could bring the old one in (bought 12/24/12).

Anyone had experience with both?  Should I stick with the gen 1 or keep the gen 2?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## ncsmokeu

NCSmokeU said:


> I have a MES40 old gen 2011 that I bought at Sam's.  Was a little upset when I found out they just put the new gens in my Sam's store.  Anyway, I ordered the new gen from Sam's and the store manager said I could bring the old one in (bought 12/24/12).
> 
> Anyone had experience with both?  Should I stick with the gen 1 or keep the gen 2?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


bump


----------



## tjohnson

I own both

The New 2012 has a few nice features, but the hinge absolutely SUCKS

1st wind, and the hinge is bent

I'm working on a review side x side, but not done yet

If you can get the new model for the same price, I would go for it

Make sure you buy the extended warranty!!!

Masterbuilt's factory warranty is only 90 days.....

TJ


----------



## ncsmokeu

TJohnson said:


> I own both
> 
> The New 2012 has a few nice features, but the hinge absolutely SUCKS
> 
> 1st wind, and the hinge is bent
> 
> I'm working on a review side x side, but not done yet
> 
> If you can get the new model for the same price, I would go for it
> 
> Make sure you buy the extended warranty!!!
> 
> Masterbuilt's factory warranty is only 90 days.....
> 
> TJ


Thanks for the input, that is good to hear!

Anything specific that you like?  How do you like the built in drip "collector" 

Also, do you use an AMNPS?  And if so, does it work just as well in the gen 2?


----------



## geerock

hey guys... I've had both and I just now am trying to get used to the new model. One thing I don't like is the amount of air flow from that side vent. Doesn't seem to allow enough flow and smoke kinda hanging around inside the smoke box. As for complaints about the old ones not smoking that certainly is not the case with the new ones.   Chips flare up on a regular basis so I'm going to using small chunks and I'm getting a great amount of smoke. Front control panel is nice, remote is nice, and racks seem to have a better finish. Maybe it's just that I have gotten used to the old 1 and it's little quirks but if I had my way I'd take the old style. Already called mb service to get a new control box as temps were way off ......over 40 degrees. One good thing is she heats up real quick and recovers much faster.


----------



## geerock

Sorry about that last post guys........... sent from android and I dont even know what the hell it says.


----------



## tjohnson

NCSmokeU said:


> Thanks for the input, that is good to hear!
> 
> Anything specific that you like?  How do you like the built in drip "collector"
> 
> Also, do you use an AMNPS?  And if so, does it work just as well in the gen 2?


I've also heard that airflow is an issue on the new model

The vent is now on the side, and the slightest wind will cause the unit to back draft

I plan on installing an elbow and chimney to help it draft

Not sure about chips igniting in mine, cuz I don't use chips in the chip tray

Masterbuilt had a recall on the new 2012 MES because the chips were catching fire

If you do not dump 100% of the chips into the chip pan, they land on the element and a heat shield right below the element.  A little dangerous, if you ask me!

Also, I've heard complaints about the controller in front collecting moisture, when the door opens.

I'm not 100% sold on the new 2012 MES yet

TJ


----------



## mneeley490

Geez, you'd think they'd test these new things first before putting them on the market. Is there no R&D budget at Masterbuilt?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Just an Old Car Guy opinion but, I never buy the first Model year...You never know how fast they rushed to production...JJ


----------



## sigmo

This is making me feel better that I ended up with the old model when I ordered the one for my son.  He's loving it, and since we both have the same model, we can share advice and have it be exactly applicable.

Thanks for the reports, everyone. 

Phoned in.


----------



## geerock

One other thing I've noticed with the new model is difference in heat from left side to right.  Smoked some CB last week and I had cut a loin in three sections and placed them on the third rack from the bottom.  I was only looking for an IT of about 140 degrees.  I put the redi chek probe in the middle loin as I had all three pieces lined up side by side by side.  When I hit 140 on the middle loin I went down to check all three and the one on the left side of the rack showed 134 and the one on the right was 144.  Now I know that all meats, even from the same loin can cook at different temps, so I did two 6.5 lb butts side by side and same issue............. the one on the left was consistenly behind the one on the right and when I pulled out the right one at 192 degrees the left one was only at 183.  Thats some pretty high heat coming straight up off of the element.  I believe all that the old model needed was a higher wattage element and a more accurate temp sensor along with a remote and she would have been great.  That side vent really sucks in my opinion and we need to start getting some mods going for these things.  I'm ready to hole saw the top of the unit and put in another adjustable vent but want to make sure where the wiring runs first. The opening on the side vent needs to be widened and the intake air at the loader needs to be opened up to allow more control of the supply air.  I really liked my last electric MB but I was sure hoping that they got this one right.  Looks like they fixed a couple of issues and screwed up some that didn't need to be fixed.  Oh well.......here we go again!


----------



## greenhat4

Hey All-

After some significant issues with Cabelas customer service I received my MES 30" just before Christmas.  Seasoned the smoker last week and attempted my first smoke tonight (fresh caught whitefish).  After smoking the fish for 1 hr I lost the control panel (at least that's what I assume) and the unit no longer turns on. Just before the panel went out, a weird almost error like symbol seemed to appear on the digital board.  Then the screen went black.  The burner stayed on until I unplugged the smoker hoping to reset it. Of course this was just after 5 pm so Masterbuilt customer service is closed for the weekend.  Any thoughts or experience with Masterbuilt on these types of issues?  The manual that came with the unit says shipping is the customers responsibility even under warranty.  But it's only been 3 weeks!  Pretty disappointed, especially because I had 5 lbs of whitefish that smoked for only one hour and only absorbed 20 minutes of a little hickory smoke....


----------



## roadkill cafe

Masterbuilt Customer Service is very good. They will make it right for you. If they feel they need to replace the entire unit, they usually just have you cut and send them the electrical cord and serial number plate from the rear. Sorry to hear yours is having an issue.


----------



## paul catt

TJohnson said:


> I own both
> 
> The New 2012 has a few nice features, but the hinge absolutely SUCKS
> 
> 1st wind, and the hinge is bent
> 
> I'm working on a review side x side, but not done yet
> 
> If you can get the new model for the same price, I would go for it
> 
> Make sure you buy the extended warranty!!!
> 
> Masterbuilt's factory warranty is only 90 days.....
> 
> TJ


I know when I read the 90 day deal I was like what the hell ...since I got it as a gift ..Im stuck with the 90 day thing ...it didnt come from sams  so ..


----------



## chef jimmyj

Paul Catt said:


> I know when I read the 90 day deal I was like what the hell ...since I got it as a gift ..Im stuck with the 90 day thing ...it didnt come from sams  so ..


I would not worry about the 90 day deal. There are several stories of Masterbuilt standing behind their product long after the warranty expired. Check this out...JJ
[h1]Masterbuilt Customer Service[/h1]
2 Unread Posts Subscribe Search This Thread Preferences Edit Thread

*Thread Admin Tools:*    Lock  | View Mod History  (full history)

Post a ReplyStart a New Thread

post #1  of 5

2/18/12

THREAD STARTER  










SmokinAl
OTBS & Premier member





 
offline

15,941 Posts. Joined 6/2009
Location: Southeastern Michigan
Points: 69

This is incredible. I had an old MES 40 that I sold to a friend about 1 1/2 years ago. He called me a couple of weeks ago to tell me that the heating element had burned out. He had already contacted MB, they asked for the model # & he gave it to them. They said they do not make a replacement element for that model & if he has the original sales receipt they will send him a brand new smoker. He told them he bought it used & they said that's OK, and to see if the original owner has the receipt. Well I save all that kind of stuff & a quick search of the 2009 shoe box located the receipt. He sent in a copy & the other info they requested. I got a call from him yesterday & his new MES was just delivered. UNBELIEVABLE!!! Kudos to Masterbuilt!!

_*      *_


----------



## ncsmokeu

Thanks for all the great comments on here.

I've assembled the gen 2 (takes a lot longer than the gen 1)

Going to try it out and see which one I like.


----------



## ncsmokeu

TJohnson said:


> I own both
> 
> The New 2012 has a few nice features, but the hinge absolutely SUCKS
> 
> 1st wind, and the hinge is bent
> 
> I'm working on a review side x side, but not done yet
> 
> If you can get the new model for the same price, I would go for it
> 
> Make sure you buy the extended warranty!!!
> 
> Masterbuilt's factory warranty is only 90 days.....
> 
> TJ


How is your review coming.

I trying to make a decision on which one to keep.  The gen1 works for me, but do not want to make a decision before using the gen2.


----------



## ncsmokeu

NCSmokeU said:


> Thanks for all the great comments on here.
> 
> I've assembled the gen 2 (takes a lot longer than the gen 1)
> 
> Going to try it out and see which one I like.


Okay...here is my take on Gen1 vs Gen2 after using both side by side.

They are both great smokers, but I'm going to keep the Gen 1 and take back the Gen 2.  This is based on my preference, do not want to start a fight here!

I will write a full review with pics tomorrow (family time ATM).

But briefly:

Visually the Gen 2 looks a lot better than the 1st.

However,  the draft in the Gen 2 is not as good as the 1st.  As others have noted in this thread, smoke easily backs up in chamber.  The actual vent cap/grate has about 30% of the opening of the Gen 1 and does not allow adequate exhaust for my taste.  I'm sure a mod could fix this.

If using the built in wood box (not an issue with AMNPS) the gen 2 always flared up on me.  I tried the drawer open, closed, and every variation there of in conjunction with the exhaust and loader.....always a flare up.

Gen 1 was much easier to control...however I will say the Gen 2 immediately started smoking when I put chips in.  The Gen 1 takes time to get smoking.

That's it for now...just my 2 cents.  Both are great smokers, but I will wait until Generation 2.1 rolls out before I buy again.  That is if my Gen 1 dies by then!

PS: we need to add AMNPS to spell check!


----------



## daricksta

I just checked the heating element wattage on my MES 30--it's 800w. Looks like with the fancy new generation Masterbuilt downgraded the wattage by 150w. My MES 30 performs just fine--no glass to clean, no remote electronics to short out. I cook for a small family and rarely use more than two racks so the 30" model is fine for me. I've always been one to buy the newest, upgraded model of something but not this time.


----------



## rtbbq2

Sound like lots of happy people getting new smokers. I love it.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Let the smoking begin...........


----------



## daricksta

My MES 30 has the 800 watt heating element as well. No way would I want to trade down to 650. I heard the really old MES had a 1200 watt heating element which had a habit of frying itself and the wiring and replacing it was a hassle and expensive. My MES 30 will do just fine, thank you.


----------



## smokeone

I started with the 20070311 but took it back and replaced with the 20070512. I only burned in and cooked one full load in the 311. Several issues with the 311 not much sign of smoke but MB has a modified chip tray and was ready to send me one if my replacement required the new tray. Black liquid ran out of the front leg and not sure what this was or from where could not trace the source. I returned it mainly because the gasket had separated from the door in one area about an inch wide. It was a display unit so who knows. I Purchased the 512 from Cabela’s with a price match from Sam’s web site and also added 2 year replacement not available from the other retailer.

MB has been very responsive to my questions while trying to make my decisions and this forum has been fantastic. I burned in the 512 tonight and it may be a few days before doing any cooking. The heat shot to over 300 in about 20 minutes with an outside temp of 50. The temp bounced around the 275 setting from around 265 – 290. The temp on the racks checked with dual thermos and against built in gauge appeared fairly even across the racks. I never saw the 311 fill with smoke but the 512 filled to the point of not being able to see the racks for about 30 minutes and still had a nice trail of smoke at the end of the hour when the unit finished the 3 hour burn in with a quarter open vent. The construction of the 512 does not seem as strong but should be sufficient since I will keep in the garage when not in use. Need to try and mount a pipe to the vent but will be more difficult to attach with the side vent placement. Need to find a decent cover!

Todd shipped my AMNPS today so should be set for some easy cooking in a few days and will provide an update. SmokeOne!


----------



## geerock

There is actually a cover made for the Bradley that works great on the MB.  Cabela's has them at a good price.


----------



## geerock

Well, that's it for me with the new Masterbuilt.  My 2 month old gen 2 unit just smoked itself.  Temp got up to 340 with the controller set at 230, chip tray ignited...again, and a terrible smell is coming out of the unit itself (no, it ain't my food).  Smells like the guts got cooked.  Shut it down and, just for the hell of it, went to turn it on and it's as dead as Abe Lincoln.  Nothing.  Right now I'd give my, well, something good for an older model, cause this one is going back.  Just sent an email to Masterbuilt to see what the solution will be and hope that the good things folks have been saying about good customer service is true.  In the past it wasn't all that great, but maybe things have changed.  I know this, I'm pretty sure that I don't want a replacement of the same unit.


----------



## tjohnson

geerock and I were PMing each other, when I sent him a PM that my new 2102 MES hit 329 before I shut it down

The digital display read 262° and my ET-732 read 329°

geerock PM's me back, that his 2012 MES 40 hit 340° and started to melt down

Traded mine in for a new one at SAMS tonight

I'll fire it up tomorrow and see if this one will work

Is it a coincidence that they both were defective, or does Masterbuilt have a BIGGER problem?!?!?!?

I suggest anyone with a 2012 MES 40 check the temp of the unit against another thermometer

Do not trust the MES probe for accuracy


----------



## smokeone

MMMMM Starting to think mine might be going back to Cabela before the 60 day return is over. Too much money for something you can't trust. I burned a hole in a new wood deck with a bad designed fire pit once upon a time. I assume I could still return it. I will give it a try for a while at least cook on it a few times and see how it goes. I know mine shot to over 300 before the element cycled the first time for burn in. (*&^%###^&))*#

Has anyone used the AMNPS in the new MES 40"? Just wondering if there is enough air/oxygen to keep it going without opening the tray and loader for more air flow. Also any input on where you have found to be the best location for sitting the AMNPS.

Thanks for the input on the Bradley cover.


----------



## smokeone

I know Academy is still selling the 311 for $299 but no extended warranty.


----------



## geerock

SmokeOne said:


> MMMMM Starting to think mine might be going back to Cabela before the 60 day return is over. Too much money for something you can't trust. I burned a hole in a new wood deck with a bad designed fire pit once upon a time. I assume I could still return it. I will give it a try for a while at least cook on it a few times and see how it goes. I know mine shot to over 300 before the element cycled the first time for burn in. (*&^%###^&))*#
> 
> Has anyone used the AMNPS in the new MES 40"? Just wondering if there is enough air/oxygen to keep it going without opening the tray and loader for more air flow. Also any input on where you have found to be the best location for sitting the AMNPS.
> 
> Thanks for the input on the Bradley cover.


SmokeOne,

I have not been able to keep any of my AMAZN's going in the new gen 2.  Todd suggested that you can take out the water tray and lay the dust or pellet box over that area and it will work.  But it just adds too many things that "if you do this, then this will work" that is the mark of a bad design.  (the masterbuilt, not Todd's products).  And when I open the loader chips will ignite.  Damn, sometimes they ignite even when the loader is closed all the way but then smoke just does not vent correctly and back draft on the slightest breeze occurs.  As for checking temps, my unit was being monitored by a maverick that read 333 when the unit was commiting suicide at 340. Closest the damn thing has been to correct temp since I owned it!  Still waiting on customer service for a reply, but it's only been a day.   tick tick tick


----------



## smokeone

Thanks, I am very interested in the response from MB! Bummer about the AMNPS I had a feeling. I might be changing smokers to get the most out of the AMNPS. I am a pecan wood pit smoker for many years and not sure the move to electric cooking is going to work for my taste yet but going to give it one hell of a try before I throw in the towel. I have not cooked on the gen2 yet only seasoned. My initial thought is that the temp range around the burner kicking on and off is to high. At 275 if the thing is going over 300 and they melt down around 320 or less it is a problem. The gen1 controller is outside the case and the gen2 is integrated. Wonder how hot it gets in the controller?

For competitions like San Antonio we would fire up pits on Thursday evening and not shut them down till late Saturday night. I could never even make myself use charcoal, pure wood for me. Took three days to get all the smoke out of me! PURE LOVE!


----------



## geerock

Smokeone
I'm actually an old stick burner myself but decided didn't feel like babysitting that thing whenever I wanted to cook a couples racks.  Had my original 40 inch Masterbuilt for almost three years and loved it.  The amazn boxes worked great and you didnt have to babysit the thing.  The only thing I thought would be an improvenent was a higher wattage element as it had some trouble with recovery and getting up to speed in cold temps, and a set of wheels.  We got the wheels and the watts...    but also got a vent that is on the side and too small, a controller that is at the front and is way off for temps and is blasted with heat and steam when the door is open, and chip tray that catches fire every time I turn my back.  This, along with other problems as listed previous, gives this unit a 1 star if I was rating it.  But I"m going to hold off until I hear from mb service and because of my good experience with the last one.


----------



## greenhat4

As a follow up to me first post. MB is sending me a replacement digital control panel for my MES 30 that failed an hour into my first smoke job.  I'll install when I recieve it and give an update on functionality...in regards to Cabelas 60 day return policy, I spoke with customer service when I realized MB was closed for the weekend and they never mentioned it. I'm only 30 days into ownership and wondering if a return may be the best option.


----------



## tjohnson

The controllers shouldn't be going bad so soon!!!

Fires in the chip pan

Replacement parts for a brand new smoker

Are they waiting for someone's house to burn down before they figure out they have a problem?

Sounds like they took a product to market, before they had the bugs worked out


----------



## smokeone

Keep the controller for the next failure.... I have a gen1 controller but now have a gen2 MES. Maybe we are becoming MES parts collectors. If the rain ever stops I want to test my gen2 further. The Cabela's by me in Allen TX only has the gen2 40" (7)  in stock all the others are sold out.


----------



## pillpusher

After being a long time Bradley user, I decided to change teams and try out a 2nd gen 40" Masterbuilt this time around (after my Bradley caught fire...lol). I assembled it and ran it through its seasoning cycle last night and have a couple questions about it. First, does anyone have any idea what's up with the placement of the light? I don't know about y'all's, but mine is positioned directly over the door, so the only thing it lights up at night is my knees and out to the side of the smoker. I'm not sure how they get away with calling it an "internal light" when it doesn't light up the inside at all, unless the door is open, but why would you want to do that?

Also, I suppose this would be common sense, but I was surprised by how hot the glass window gets! I guess I thought it would somehow be insulated. It would leave one helluva burn if someone wearing shorts were to brush up against it. I also got my AMNPS (every time I see that acronym, in my head, I read it as "Art Mann Presents", a TV show I watch...lol), but I haven't gotten a chance to use it yet. After reading through some of this thread, needless to say, I'm fairly concerned about it staying lit. Has anyone had any success using it with the 2nd gen 40"? If so, where did you position it to keep it somewhat ventilated, while, at the same time, protecting it from drippings? I also read not to put any liquid in the water pan when using the AMNPS. Any issues with this drying out the meat? Sorry for all the questions. This is my first time on here...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Amazon, still listing 20070311 Old Gen MES 40's for $316 w/free shipping...Sounds like there is going to be a Run on these. But I still hope Masterbuilt helps you guys straighten out your problems...JJ


----------



## tjohnson

Pillpusher

The new 2012 MES does not draft as well as the older versions, so placing the AMNPS on the floor does not seem to work very well

You need to raise it off the floor, or place it on top the drip pan

Use a disposable foil pan on the floor to catch the drippings













DSCF5777.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 10, 2013






Plenty of Smoke!













DSCF5779.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 10, 2013


----------



## smokeone

Trying my 2gen and the AMNPS now with a loin and a steak! Set up as Todd Suggested.


----------



## tjohnson

SmokeOne said:


> Trying my 2gen and the AMNPS now with a loin and a steak! Set up as Todd Suggested.


Keep me posted

Mine is going strong

Very Nice TBS!!!













DSCF5782.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 10, 2013


----------



## pillpusher

Thanks Todd... I'm looking forward to using your product. Would you recommend fashioning some sort of aluminum foil tent over the AMNPS to keep dripping from falling on it? Too bad all this negative info on the new MES didn't start to come out on here until the day AFTER I ordered mine.


----------



## tjohnson

Pillpusher said:


> Thanks Todd... I'm looking forward to using your product. Would you recommend fashioning some sort of aluminum foil tent over the AMNPS to keep dripping from falling on it? Too bad all this negative info on the new MES didn't start to come out on here until the day AFTER I ordered mine.


Lets Say, I'm not a huge fan of the new 2012 MES 40.....

So, what do we do with them?

Same things we did with the previous models

We play with them and figure out modifications, that make them work better

For under $300 it's a pretty darn good deal

The new MES runs "HOT"

Knowing that, you have to adjust accordingly.  I'll set mine around 205° - 210° to maintain 225° in my smoker.

I would not worry about a foil tent.  There's just not enough room

Use a foil pan above the AMNPS on the shelf, or just wrap the portion of the shelf, directly above the AMNPS with foil.

I always place a disposable foil pan under the meat I'm smoking, to catch the drippings.  It's easier to clean up your smoker and you can reuse the juice if you want.

Just tryin' to make lemonade out of lemons!!!

Todd


----------



## msp2

you ever find out what the black liquid was?  I built a stand for mine with wheels on the back side so i could move it around easier and i noticed the same thing on the wood after about 2 uses.


----------



## pillpusher

TJohnson said:


> Lets Say, I'm not a huge fan of the new 2012 MES 40.....
> 
> So, what do we do with them?
> 
> Same things we did with the previous models
> 
> We play with them and figure out modifications, that make them work better
> 
> For under $300 it's a pretty darn good deal
> 
> The new MES runs "HOT"
> 
> Knowing that, you have to adjust accordingly.  I'll set mine around 205° - 210° to maintain 225° in my smoker.
> 
> I would not worry about a foil tent.  There's just not enough room
> 
> Use a foil pan above the AMNPS on the shelf, or just wrap the portion of the shelf, directly above the AMNPS with foil.
> 
> I always place a disposable foil pan under the meat I'm smoking, to catch the drippings.  It's easier to clean up your smoker and you can reuse the juice if you want.
> 
> Just tryin' to make lemonade out of lemons!!!
> 
> Todd


The main thing that that concerns me is the uneven temperature from one side of the smoker to the other, even on the same rack. That's just not acceptable, unless you plan on only eating half of the food you cook. I've ordered a couple more thermometers to see how big of an issue it is with mine. I'm also worried about my dogs (or kids, if I had any) brushing up against the glass and burning themselves. The glass on this thing gets insanely hot. It doesn't seem to radiate much heat, so you don't have any idea how hot it is until you actually touch it. I know there was a heat shield on the 1st gen to protect the door. Did that make much of a difference? Also, was the light on the 1st gen actually inside the unit, or was it also as useless as this one?


----------



## smokeone

msp2 The black liquid was from my 311 model. Never did figure it out. I took it back to try the 512. MB CS said to not use the MES with the vent closed that the liquid could have been from condensation in the case. I used the 512 today and no problems with the black liquid but also no legs screwed into the front of the 512.

My 512 meat probe is 20* high from the other probes I used. Verified later in a bowl of hot water.

I was having to set the temp to 245 to maintain 225/230. The temp was all over the place but I was opening the door to work with the AMNPS so further testing to do. 

I had the AMNPS sitting on the deflector over where the water bowl would be and also on the rack above. With the chip loader normal, pulled a couple inches and fully removed not much smoke and had to light 4 times. When I pulled everything off the smoker the AMNPS seemed to start working like I would expect but not before.  I'll have to test this more while not cooking so I can just work on getting the mechanics down.

I am hoping the dryer vent mod will help with air flow for the AMNPS and just in general. Todd how did you attach the vent to the side? Did you remove the air damper? I will look back through threads but I think what I have seen was the vent mounted only on the older top vented units. I think it was a 3" hot water heater elbow.

The Pork Loin and steak were tasty, juicy and tender but still need more smoke for my taste. I think I can get it with some practice. A little more time will tell.


----------



## geerock

TJohnson said:


> Keep me posted
> 
> Mine is going strong
> 
> Very Nice TBS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF5782.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tjohnson
> __ Jan 10, 2013


Hey Todd,

I got a kick out of the Waste Management dumpster in the background of your photo.  If I had one nearby the other day thats exactly where the smoker would have ended up.  Didn't get a response from email to MB customer service so I called and got a nice girl who said to send back the manufacturers plates and cut the power cord.  They are going to send me a new cabinet without the door and I will need to swap the door from the old unit to the new.  However after the heat issue the door or the cabinet had warped a bit and the door has a couple of good sized gaps where it's supposed to seal.  I guess we'll see when it gets here.  Just hope it works correctly.


----------



## tjohnson

3" Aluminum Gas Vent just slips perfectly over exhaust vent

No need to remove anything

I trimmed about 1" off my elbow, so it would fit a little closer to the side of the smoker

Using the MES drip pan blocks all the air, so you need to take it out and use a drip pan on the floor of your MES













DSCF5777.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 10, 2013


----------



## smokeone

Drip pan was removed at the start based on your earlier post. Will try again soon.


----------



## arnie

I just checked their site   http://www.masterbuilt.com/index.ph...ec-smokehouse-40-bsw-w-window-rf-2nd-gen.html

*Elec Smokehouse 40" BSW w/window and RF (2nd Gen) *

MODEL: *#20070512     $449*

*    * Scroll to the bottom an look on the  Specifications tab

Watts:  1200

  

So I'd say 650 watt is a typo


----------



## pillpusher

Well, I'm trying my first rack of baby backs right now, and I'm definitely not liking what I'm seeing so far. I didn't bother with the AMNPS since I'm only using 2 or 2 1/2 hours of smoke, and I wanted to try the system "as intended". I had it set to 210 to target 225 since everyone says it runs hot... Yeah, I'll say. Both my 3rd party thermometers read 240-250. So, I turned it down to 200 and finally got it stable around 225... Until each time I added more wood chips, which caused it to immediately shoot back up to 245 or so. We'll see how they turn out, but so far, this just isn't going to cut the mustard. If I wanted something this high maintenance, I would have bought a pit.


----------



## foragefish

On my 2012 MES40, I take out the chip loader entirely, and baffle about 1/2 of the hole (with aluminum foil). The AMNPS sits on the floor, the vent is

wide open, and it hasn't failed yet to burn all the pellets. I like a light smoke, so I've only been filling it about 1/2 way, and get about 3.5hrs of smoke with Todd's oak pellets.

I tried a cold smoke for the 1st stage of smoking fish, same config as above, air temp about 50F. The entire box gradually filled up with smoke, I'm thinking because the draft was very weak, but the pellets kept going. After an hour or so I turned on the main heater to 170F, and the box cleared up, so the draft seems temperature dependent. All the pellets (apple) eventually burned.

Mike


----------



## tjohnson

I guess a guy could remove the chip pan...Why Not?

There's no heat shied for the door

Now you got me thinking.....

More Testing Tomorrow

TJ


----------



## geerock

Todd thinks he has found a fix for the heat variation issue.  That's great. Problem is the public shouldn't have to be the R&D division for a device that has been on the market for several years...... at least not for free! I still say the last generation of these things was pretty close to being spot on. Just required a few changes. Why they would make all these design changes and then just throw it on the market is beyond me. I mean look at what we have to deal with and try to fix. Exhaust stacks, chip loader removal, foil up the inlet, change the design of the drip tray, meat temp variation, fire safety issues, electronics way off or just fail, no heat shield on the glass making it real hot and a serious burn issue for the unsuspecting, lousy door hinge system, chips igniting, etc. etc. Wait until spring time when they have a lot more of these things sold and more people are smoking in the cold regions and trying out their Xmas present that will then be out of warranty. I guarantee the forums will be filled with complaints and returns. Hell, they should have just put the thing out in kit form for $99 and had you buy other parts at the local hardware store.

I hate bashing a company that I have had such good luck with in the past and they are sending me a new cabinet for the burned up 2 month old one.  All  I have to do is change out the door.  But I don't have much faith it will be any different.  And awful lot of complaints here and on a couple other forums,  Like I said, I believe MB should hire extra customer service reps for the near future and stores may just drop the gen 2 line when they find themselves taking these things back and potentially becoming liable for fire or burn injuries.


----------



## old sarge

Not to start an argument but why not buy another brand of smoker rather than put up with add-ons, mods, burned wiring, etc. Knowing there are problems in quality, why continue to deal with a company that while sending out parts and components under warranty seems to be blind to the basic problem of design and quality control? Just asking.


----------



## garyinmd

I have used my New Gen  MES40 a half dozen times now with no huge issues, yes the temps read off but so did most of the old models, will have to go back and look at notes for temps across the grates I guess.  I could never get the pellets to burn right in my old MES30 so I went back to using dust in the AMNPS pellet smoker.  I have been doing the same thing in the new model MES just  using dust in the AMNPS and have never had it go out yet, even on higher temp runs.  I just put it on the floor below the drip pan.

Todd, while your testing the new one it would be a good experiment to use dust for comparison, maybe I am just getting lucky for a change.

Gary


----------



## geerock

old sarge said:


> Not to start an argument but why not buy another brand of smoker rather than put up with add-ons, mods, burned wiring, etc. Knowing there are problems in quality, why continue to deal with a company that while sending out parts and components under warranty seems to be blind to the basic problem of design and quality control? Just asking.


First of all, this unit was a replacement for an MB 40 I had for 3 years that I got a lot of miles out of.  With an AMAZN smoker box in it it was truly a set it and forget water smoker that put out great product.  When I needed another one I saw wheels, 1200 watt element, and remote and figured why not, especially since Cabelas actually sold me the thing for $299 thinking it was the Gen 1.  I had no idea that they had changed the design so much with the venting, that the electronics were bad, and that the thing was intent on self immolation.  They are replacing it with a new cabinet and I'll hope that I just have a lemon and with a little tinkering and getting used to, she'll be good to go.  Doesn't cost me anything to try and if she doesn't work this time I'll simply pack it up back to Cabelas for a refund and look for something else.  The real issue that out there and has been told by others with the same unit is the fire hazard.  I'm not the first one that has had the element refuse to turn off or to have the chip box ignite.  Someone is going to get hurt or burn their house, barn, or shed down.  Irritation from not enough draft is one thing....... catching something, or someone, on fire is another.

All the best.


----------



## pillpusher

geerock said:


> First of all, this unit was a replacement for an MB 40 I had for 3 years that I got a lot of miles out of.  With an AMAZN smoker box in it it was truly a set it and forget water smoker that put out great product.  When I needed another one I saw wheels, 1200 watt element, and remote and figured why not, especially since Cabelas actually sold me the thing for $299 thinking it was the Gen 1.  I had no idea that they had changed the design so much with the venting, that the electronics were bad, and that the thing was intent on self immolation.  They are replacing it with a new cabinet and I'll hope that I just have a lemon and with a little tinkering and getting used to, she'll be good to go.  Doesn't cost me anything to try and if she doesn't work this time I'll simply pack it up back to Cabelas for a refund and look for something else.  The real issue that out there and has been told by others with the same unit is the fire hazard.  I'm not the first one that has had the element refuse to turn off or to have the chip box ignite.  Someone is going to get hurt or burn their house, barn, or shed down.  Irritation from not enough draft is one thing....... catching something, or someone, on fire is another.
> 
> All the best.


I'm not gonna lie... I just looked up "immolation"...lol.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well, my ribs actually turned out pretty dang good last night. When I was done adding smoke, I ended up setting the MES at 195 (aiming for 225), and watched the actual temp swing from 214 to 235 every time the element turned on and off (and yes, I had the thermometer positioned around the same height as the MES's sensor). Obviously not ideal, but as long as it averages out, I guess that's ok? My spare thermometers came in today, so I'll have to do some checking to test mine's side to side and rack to rack variances.


----------



## old sarge

Best of luck with the replacement unit.  Hopefully someone at MB is following the various forums, especially this one and will take the necessary steps to once again produce a product without any safety or reliability issues.  I did not mean to suggest that the secondary AMAZN smoke device was  or is not a worthwhile investment.  On the contrary, it was the MES I was referring to that based upon the many posts seems to have some rather serious problems.  And the MES is not an inexpensive throwaway smoker. I meant no offense and hope my comment was not taken that way.


----------



## geerock

No offense taken.  Hopefully the new cabinet will be better and, at least, I'll have some spare parts to play with.  First on the menu is to drill out the chiploader holes and dremel the vent.  Either that or pull the vent completely and get 3" pipe like Todd has and put a butterfly in it.  This should help with AMAZN box to stay lit, keep smoke from sitting in the cabinet and even fix pillpushers heat rise on the high end.  (BTW pillpusher, a 20 degree swing is not too bad for most smokers, but electrics are usually more precise.)  I know my last MES would start to drop back down after just a few degrees above set point and had maybe an 8 degree total swing depending on the weather and how heavy the meat load was.  As long as the controller knows when to shut down I'm hoping I'll be back in business in no time.

Sorry about the "immolation" thing.


----------



## ncsmokeu

TJohnson said:


> Lets Say, I'm not a huge fan of the new 2012 MES 40.....
> 
> So, what do we do with them?
> 
> Same things we did with the previous models
> 
> We play with them and figure out modifications, that make them work better
> 
> For under $300 it's a pretty darn good deal
> 
> The new MES runs "HOT"
> 
> Knowing that, you have to adjust accordingly.  I'll set mine around 205° - 210° to maintain 225° in my smoker.
> 
> I would not worry about a foil tent.  There's just not enough room
> 
> Use a foil pan above the AMNPS on the shelf, or just wrap the portion of the shelf, directly above the AMNPS with foil.
> 
> I always place a disposable foil pan under the meat I'm smoking, to catch the drippings.  It's easier to clean up your smoker and you can reuse the juice if you want.
> 
> Just tryin' to make lemonade out of lemons!!!
> 
> Todd


Noticed that the Gen2 I had ran very hot using my Maverick 732.  Mine was reading almost 50 degrees lower on my unit readout with temps way over 300!  Per my last post in this thread, I did return it and kept my Gen1. 

I still think they are both great, just hope MB works out the problems before the next rollout. 

I agree that the new one does not draft as well, but I'm sure people here will mod and do things that will make it work!

THANKS TO ALL POSTING ON THIS THREAD!


----------



## robp421

was interested in buying the new 30" but apparently they are out of stock everywhere. i guess they were a hot item for Christmas!!


----------



## geerock

robp421 said:


> was interested in buying the new 30" but apparently they are out of stock everywhere. i guess they were a hot item for Christmas!!


they"re still a hot item.........only in a different way.


----------



## greenhat4

So, I received my new digital control panel and installed it the other day. When I removed the old panel and turned it over I was shocked to see standing water inside the plastic.  Apparently, my one hour of successful smoking before the unit failed had produced enough condensation to create the pools.  To me this means bad seals...I have about 12 days before I hit the 60 day return window for Cabelas so I plan to test it out tomorrow night.  With this sudden cold snap I had to take advantage of good ice fishing conditions this weekend.  I'm also kinda worried about ruining more meat when I test out the unit again. Blah


----------



## tjohnson

Standing water??

In the controller or the cabinet of your MES?


----------



## paul catt

greenhat4 said:


> So, I received my new digital control panel and installed it the other day. When I removed the old panel and turned it over I was shocked to see standing water inside the plastic.  Apparently, my one hour of successful smoking before the unit failed had produced enough condensation to create the pools.  To me this means bad seals...I have about 12 days before I hit the 60 day return window for Cabelas so I plan to test it out tomorrow night.  With this sudden cold snap I had to take advantage of good ice fishing conditions this weekend.  I'm also kinda worried about ruining more meat when I test out the unit again. Blah


I wish you had taken some photos of that ...I dont even know how to take the control panel off ... but I will say

I have done a pork butt some sausage a whole chicken and some ribs ... so far since christmas.. so far so good and I have a mavrick probe I have been using to compare with the one in the MES30  and so far its only been a few degrees difference ...Ive been real happy with it ....but  now Im scared to plug it back in lol


----------



## greenhat4

condensation pool in panel.jpg



__ greenhat4
__ Jan 14, 2013






Well, I actually did take a photo...you can see where the condensation pooled above my thumb


----------



## paul catt

did you have have to cut wires or did they plug in and out ... wonder if I need to be watching for trouble ...


----------



## greenhat4

the wires plugged in and out with no problem. the hardest part was getting the panel to attach back onto the body of the smoker.


----------



## pillpusher

Well, I got my extra thermometers in and tested out my unit. As many have mentioned, mine has the same temp variation issues. I placed four identical oven thermometers in it and set it to 225.

MES reading: 223

Rack 3: left side: 245 right side 280

Rack 2: left side 245 right side 300

Obviously, this is a problem unless you only plan on one half of your food being properly cooked. But, as I think Todd had mentioned, I figured the water pan may be disrupting the natural heat flow in the unit. So, I took it out and reset it to 225. Once it got up to target, all four thermometers read within 5 degrees of 225. Go figure.

So, the moral of the story is that this unit apparently works MUCH better without the water pan. Just put a small foil drip pan on the bottom as Todd suggested. I think these will do the trick just fine:


----------



## smokeone

Curious if the temps remain constant with the drip pan removed and the AMNPS sitting over the drip pan opening?


----------



## pillpusher

That's what I'm hoping. I'm sure I'll smoke something over the weekend and will try it out. I think as long as you have the AMNPS on the far left side, leaving about half of the opening uncovered, it shouldn't block off the circulation too much.


----------



## smokeone

IMAG0485.jpg



__ smokeone
__ Jan 17, 2013






Going to try to add a couple of pics. Should have just done testing as I planned but cant have smoke and nothing to cook...

The AMNPS is working great over the drip pan slot with no pan.













IMAG0488.jpg



__ smokeone
__ Jan 17, 2013






MES thinks it is 277 temp is set for 275 and.....


----------



## smokeone

The gauges I have are all reading close to the same on middle rack with some chicken. Around 240 so big difference. Going to do some further temp testing after I get this chicken out of the way.













IMAG0486.jpg



__ smokeone
__ Jan 17, 2013


----------



## smokingrk

Hi all, 

New to the Forum and bought 40" MES based on discussions. Received mine beginning of January. I had an issue that I did not see posted, that thought I would share. Started seasoning the smoker, plugged it in, used smoker control panel to set temp and time, all was good. It started up fine, ran for about 1/2 hour then it was off. Thought it died, but was the GFCI (GFI). Read the other threads on this, so no issue, did notice though that at full power cycle it kept tripping, not when starting from cold, we'll save for another discussion. So I plugged into another outlet no GFCI and kept going. 

While it was going I decided to try the remote, installed batteries, hit the ON button and noticed some strange characters on top line and TEMP was reading 300. So I continued and was able to adjust temp (on remote) above the 275 threshold. went up to 350 and then I stopped, reading on Smoker Controller also read 350! Long story short (already long!) temp maxed out at 300-310 figure it is an element limitation. 

OK now that I have that out of the way promise not to write books...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





After resetting the temp back below the 275 mark I was never able to reproduce the scenario. However this, along with your posts on the subject prompted careful monitoring of the internal temp with MAV-732. Called Masterbuilt and they are sending out a new controller for replacement. Not convinced the controller is the issue.  

Already smoked a few PBs, Brisket and Baby Backs. Worked fine by setting temp on about 190-200 on the smoker, kept internal temp between 220-235). AMPS worked ok on bottom, but then read about lifting off the bottom drip pan or placing on top of water pan (Thanks for the advice Todd, will try).  Will let everyone know what I find out when I remove drip pan and test temps as PillPusher suggested. 

One last thing when checking the temp last time I used the smoker’s meat probe as another test point and noticed that it would read within a few  degrees of MAV probe. So I'm leaning (guessing) that controller may be OK and internal box temp probe may be off? See the temps below, at high temps it was a bit messy (will redo temp test when I can, with water pan removed, hopefully this weekend):

Hope this helps, if nothing else it appears most 40MES 2nd Gens consistently have temp control issue. Tino.

*C*ontroller Setting(C)Meat *P*robe(P)Additional* T*herm.(T)*P-C**P-C %**T-C*84113 2925.66372 86115 2925.21739 87116 2925 92122 3024.59016 97128 3124.21875 103136 3324.26471 1141481503422.97297361231571603421.65605371421781803620.22472381531891913619.04762381682042053617.64706371762122153616.98113391812182203716.97248391922282303615.78947382022392403715.48117382182572553915.1751372342732653914.28571312422802753813.57143332582932853511.94539272653002953511.6666730272300295289.3333332327630030024824        *AVERAGE**33.68182**18.16841**34.0625*  *MAX**39**25.66372**39*


----------



## tjohnson

I did similar testing, with similar results

Shut mine off at 340° and it smelled like melting plastic

Tried again the next day, but same thing happened

Called Masterbuilt, and they offered to send be a new cabinet. 

I had to remove the plug and nameplate and send it in, before they would send me a new cabinet. 

2 weeks for the process, but I said "No Thanks!"

Called SAMS, where I got it and they took it back.

Fired up the replacement, and it ran hot too, but maxed out at 309°

No funny melting plastic smell

Temps consistently ran 25° - 30° higher than the temp set on the controller

I have to set the controller to 205°, in-order for the 2nd rack to maintain 225°

If anyone has a new 2012 MES that the controller and cabinet temp are in sync, please come forward

I'm guessing "All" of them are not functioning correctly

TJ


----------



## smokeone

Today the AMNPS worked great over drip pan opening tried it on bottom shelf but I had it to close to the burner and ignited another row but was working. Good smoke today.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My MES runs cold:

Set temp      MES read     Three probes on shelf  1       2      3       4

275               277                                                  269          265      

275               285                                                  260          260

275               277                                                  269          270

275               279                                                           270          270

245               245                                                           239          241

225               235                                                           225          230

Meat probe tested again in hot water two probes read 150/151 MES probe read 170.

Some very tasty Chicken thighs wrapped around some japs and cheese! Todds AMNPS was only smoke source PECAN, nice color and smoke.













IMAG0489.jpg



__ smokeone
__ Jan 17, 2013


----------



## smokingrk

So it seems that you might have run the test that PillPusher was explaining with AMPS in place over the water pan.

Did you have the water pan removed?

BTW your temps vs setting are very close, no more than 10 degrees worst case if I'm reading correctly,

(except for one 15 degree outlying point), which is not bad compared to others of us.


----------



## smokeone

Yea once I figure out the set points I think I can maybe deal with it. The meat probe is a little more of an issue for me at the moment.

One thing I did not record this time was the temp variance at different locations on the racks. Guess I will have to invest in a fancy new 

remote temp gauge and looks like everyone has a MAV-732?

I had the drip pan removed and in place and could not see much difference. I will have to play around some more this weekend and let

the different configurations bake a little longer. I keep letting throwing food on get in the way of testing.


----------



## hooligan8403

Im hoping Masterbuilt is figuring this out and working to get it fixed quickly. Was ready to pull the trigger when I saw these at sams but now that all these problems are presenting themselves Im getting wary.


----------



## beernuts

Even with some of the issues mentioned here it's still a good smoker.  I've made some great meals on mine and with the exception of a couple of items haven't regretted my purchase. I bought the Gen 2 version and it's done what I've asked without wrecking the food.  That includes below zero smoking.  If there are any issues that I see they aren't absolute killers.  For the money it's does a good job.  Could it be better? Sure. Some of their improvements were a bit marginal but it still does what it should do and that's smoke good food.


----------



## pillpusher

Well, I smoked some chicken tonight to do some more troubleshooting. Unfortunately, using the AMNPS and putting it over the water pan opening (without the water pan) did still cause a 25-30 degree difference from one side of the rack to the other, even with the AMNPS all the way on the left only covering about 2/3 of the opening. Not nearly as much of a temp variation as with the water pan in, butt a 25 degree difference on a long low smoke can certainly screw up half of your food. So, I tried putting it on the bottom left side of the drip pan. This placement did even out the temps again, but it went out at some point due to poor airflow at the bottom (I'm guessing). Also, drippings fell on the right side of it and basically disintegrated the wood pellets.

At this point, I'm somewhat at a loss on what to do with this thing. The water pan and "interior" light are completely useless. You can't feed wood chips into the side without the temp jumping 30 degrees (or more with a flare up), and having to do so every 45 minutes. You can use an AMNPS with it, but it either blocks the heat and causes temperature variations from one side to the other, or it won't stay lit on the bottom due to poor circulation or drippings falling on it. I really want to get this thing working properly to where I can trust it, so I'm open to suggestions from anyone that's had any luck with it. In the meantime, I'm saving the box it came in.


----------



## pillpusher

Smoke, I bought four of these to test the different zones.


A little more simplistic approach


----------



## smokingrk

As BeerNuts explains I agree the unit is not perfect and I'm hoping Masterbuilt is working the issues, but I also have made some tasty meals in the unit by knowing that I need to adjust for temp and manage the smoke.  I'm sure we'll get there just some more experimentation, but that's most of the fun!

On that note, I received a box from Masterbuilt Cust. Service that was supposed to contain my replacement controller and on opening I received a remote control. Called them and they are re-sending one, so I'm postponing further testing until then, unless I get hungry!

Sigmo had some good (lengthy) points on temp variations you may want to read ...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/102749/mes-40-troubleshoot-cause-of-temp-reading-on-display-higher-than-actual-temps/20


----------



## smokeone

Some awesome testing and discussions going on at that thread, thank you for posting the location. Unfortunately I am not as easy to follow or as organized with my results but hope they are useful and understandable.

I did further testing today and if not for the meat temp probe I am pretty happy. I even ran the AMNPS on the bottom left and burned a full row during my testing. One thing I was doing during earlier testing of the AMNPS on the bottom was throwing chips in the loader and this might have robed the AMNPS of air flow, no idea. Plus I did not follow the lighting instructions closely before.

No wood chips today, water bowl in place and loader in place  I did open the door every hour or 2 to relocate probes. Great smoke and no problems with AMNPS going out.

Turned on MES set to 275 and burner cycled off at 273 took about 20 minutes. Temp ran up to 289 and fell back to 271 burner cycled back on. At top end stand alone oven probe thermo read, rack 3 280 rack 4 (bottom rack) 305.

Next cycle of burner at 271 and eventually dropped to 267, rack 3 270 rack 4 280.

Ran it this way for about 3 hours and everything was fairly stable. rack 3 279 rack 4 299 another test on another cycle MES read 281 probes rack 3 275 rack 4 300.

Set temp at 230  rack 1 240 rack 2 230

Set temp at 225 rack 1 220 rack 2 225 rack 3 230 rack 4 230

Last test I added small amount of chips with loader and temp increased 15 degrees across the board until chip smoke died. MES was full of smoke and could not see probes for about 30 minutes and opened door to read probes.

I had a bowl of water on rack 2 with the MES meat probe and my 2 stand alone probes laying in it. The MES meat probe consistently reads 20* low. The cable was badly crimped in several places at the factory so maybe this is the issue with the probe.

A couple of things I noticed with the MES case. The bottom outside edge of the door where I normally push to close the door while latching hit 140* window glass was 175*. The small panel on the back side above the power cord was reading 150*. Not sure what is behind this door but was surprised it was getting hot. 

Ordered a ET-732 from Todd so maybe I will be good. The wife says stop spending money! Need to figure out how to work in a Food-Saver so I can cold smoke some cheese. Not sure if zip locks will do here.

If you made it this far I am shocked! Looking forward to trying a all night er with another Butt and a brisket!

SmokeOne!


----------



## smokingrk

OK so I was a little disappointed mid-day not having a replacement controller, so I went to the store and bought the three inch elbow and embellished the smoke outlet (air damper) to move smoke away from box. I tested the scenario with drip pan out, did not work out too well, temps varied all over, across racks. AMNPS was on top drip tray, worked OK.  Test was not exactly scientific some good points came out.

Next like SmokeOne, I placed drip pan back in no water, placed AMNPS on bottom floor (under drip pan), moved wood loading tray out and turned so that I could see heating element from the outside (making sure there was about ¾”airgap), and finally I pulled out wood burning tray about same ¾” air gap.  Used Masterbuilt Meat Probe (MBMP), and two Mav 732 as temp measuring probes.  Placed the MAVBBQ probe on bottom rack, MBMP on second rack (from bottom) alongside MAVFOOD probe.  The temps pretty much tracked within 5 degrees, regardless of smoker temp setting. AMNPS continued burn with no issues. 

By moving the MAVFOOD probe to third rack (from bottom), recorded temps about 15 degrees higher, moved MAVFOOD probe to the top rack and now a consistent *20* degrees higher than first and second racks (from bottom), first and second rack temps continued to track within 5 degrees. As the element shut down based on having reached the set temp, the temps started to level between all probes and they read within 5 degrees. 

Based on this data and I believe seeing the 1[sup]st[/sup] GEN had vent on top(?), my assumption is that there is not enough convection with the size (and placement) of air damper.  My next test will be to obtain another air damper assembly and cut out the entirety of the center leaving only the “adapter” for the 3” pipe install (easiest way to install 3” pipe that I can do quick)  and will use a damper to regulate.  This does not solve the controller set temp issue but if we find a way to regulate temp inside at the top of the smoker (top two rack area), it should be easy to set the temp on the controller to get desired result (worst case).  Additionally this may help air circulation for AMNPS. 

Another way to look at this is if we want smoke a brisket some baby backs and a pork butt, we can place the pork butts on bottom rack, bb ribs on second from bottom, and brisket on top rack.  This would get 225-235 for bottom 2 racks and 245-255 for top racks, almost perfect! Glass half full...













2013-01-19_19-37-44_96.jpg



__ smokingrk
__ Jan 19, 2013


















2013-01-19_19-09-23_142.jpg



__ smokingrk
__ Jan 19, 2013


















2013-01-19_19-40-06_996.jpg



__ smokingrk
__ Jan 19, 2013


















2013-01-19_18-11-41_797.jpg



__ smokingrk
__ Jan 19, 2013


----------



## smokingrk

SmokeOne, two things in common today - I also ordered another Mav-ET-732 from Todd today,was going to buy only additional probe but figured there are four racks for all different things, why not.  AND...My wife was asking me when I was going to stop spending $ on the smoker project.  Did not know how to reply other than, when I stop getting all these ideas from SMF! Enjoy.


----------



## smokeone

Do you notice a differance with the 3" elbow vent mod?

I called and explained some of my issues with MB. Normally I get a girl that does seem to know a few things about the MES. Last call the girl sounded more like sales than support but my point is she was insistent that there is a mod for the 12 that would help with air flow and was sending me the mod. I explained that I thought she was confused and the mod was for the 11. She said she would send it need it or not. So I guess we will see. They owe me a call back on the difference in the meat probe temp. I will call again monday! Sounds like I am closer with my MES than most so hate to start over.

SmokeOne


----------



## smokingrk

One NOTE for above comment - initially I had set smoker controller for 250 and the top racks reached 300+ while reading on controller was still at 232 (element still going), so for all 2nd GEN 40"MES owners be careful, as we've read before the temps can get way above 300 mark in top racks.  I noticed two cracks on my door top (plastic, while cleaning window), now wondering if the cracks happened from seasoning session, since my thermometer was hanging from the second (from bottom).  Top rack temps must have soared! 

SmokeOne - the 3" stack mod fit over the existing air damper (that I had set to fully open).  The only thing it does right now (that I could tell)  is move smoke/moisture away from smoker sides, that after use have already discolored the black finish. AND it looks nice!.  Not a significant issue and inexpensive.  However as I stated if I get another air damper to experiment with, I will remove the center material so that we have a full opening and use a damper on the 3"  or 4" stack top. This should adjust top rack temps.  If you get an air flow MOD from MB send picture of what they sent out, I'd be curious, since I have not really followed discussion on 11 (1st GEN) models. I should receive a replacement controller this week maybe that will correct the temp control issue.


----------



## smokeone

greenhat4 or anyone who has had the controller off the 512 I am curious how difficult it would be to replace the meat probe. I think the wire of mine was damaged on the assembly line. It was badly kinked and may be the cause of my 20* variance.


----------



## tjohnson

The 3" elbow mod does more than you think....

A side wind blowing onto the side vent will cause the MES to back draft

Since the unit relies on convection for draft only, a slight wind will keep it from drafting

I'm curious what mod they have to increase airflow thru the smoker????

Only thing I can see that will work is a fan

Todd


----------



## fuzzyfishin

I removed the vent assembly and installed a 3" alum.elbow. The increased airflow realy imparted the smoke to roll around my mes 40. I have the mes smoke generator. The smoke yesterday was what I hoped for. Had 20mph winds. Also put a cover over the elbow, leaving some space in the 20mph winds. Worked great.


----------



## smokingrk

Good point on the 3" elbow on side winds.  Cooking a fatty now and up here it is windy today about 15 mi/hr.

I do want to see if MB has a mod, otherwise I will try what fuzzyfishin did. 

Intersting point though, last night i tested temps with no food load in the smoker. 

Today with Fatty in there the MBfood probe is resting on top rack reading 256 while the MAV BBQ probe on the second shelf from bottom (middle) is reading 250. 

AMNPS id oing fine.


----------



## smokingrk

*Has anyone else encountered this issue?*

Remember on an early post I had a code on my remote…it happened while cooking my first Fatty!

See Pics below – the first is the code and SET TEMP that it thought it was set to. 

Did not do a thing other than press MEAT PROBE button to check top rack temp.

I was able, again, to set  temps above the 275 into the 500s etc.

Turned it off and back on and the unit keeps the last SET TEMP so I was able to fool it to continue. 

Once I set to below the 350 temp it went back to normal operation. 

So my next next guess is that Masterbuilt has a firmware issue on the controller, remote or both. 

To recap we have a control issue and now I believe a potential software issue - maybe both related?

I will try to call MB on Monday and ask to speak to someone technical. 

Was not worried before, now I really caution at least all with 40 MES 2[sup]nd[/sup] GEN models ending with 2612 to watch controller SET TEMP when monitoring the Meat Probe. 













2013-01-20_15-56-26_688.jpg



__ smokingrk
__ Jan 20, 2013


















2013-01-20_15-57-29_562.jpg



__ smokingrk
__ Jan 20, 2013


















2013-01-20_15-57-53_935.jpg



__ smokingrk
__ Jan 20, 2013


















2013-01-20_16-04-58_829.jpg



__ smokingrk
__ Jan 20, 2013


----------



## smokingrk

fuzzyfishin said:


> I removed the vent assembly and installed a 3" alum.elbow. The increased airflow realy imparted the smoke to roll around my mes 40. I have the mes smoke generator. The smoke yesterday was what I hoped for. Had 20mph winds. Also put a cover over the elbow, leaving some space in the 20mph winds. Worked great.


When you removed the vent assembly did you use an adapter for the 3" elbow?  I'd like to try, but when I looked at removing I was wondering if it was a larger diameter after the assembly is removed.


----------



## beernuts

The three inch diameter elbow fits right in the vent without having to remove it (the vent).


----------



## russg

My Christmas present.   Going form 30 to 40 makes a big difference.













IMG_1750.JPG



__ russg
__ Jan 22, 2013


















IMG_1754.JPG



__ russg
__ Jan 22, 2013


















IMG_1755.JPG



__ russg
__ Jan 22, 2013


----------



## geerock

Just received my replacement cabinet, opened the box, and found out there is no control panel.  I received just the cabinet....no door, no wheels, racks, handle, vent, nothing.  Now how the hell can they send me a replacement with no control panel when they know that the last one allowed the heat to get to over 330 degrees and that the control panel went dead?  Also I have to take the entire old unit apart and put in those parts into the new cabinet.  If I was going to build a new smoker I would have.  I will start this next statement with.........IN MY HUMBLE OPINION.... so far the new Masterbuilt 40 product stinks.  Service ain't much better.

I see in the post before this one that the price is $299.98 somewhere.  Right now I wouldn't give you a hundred for a new one.


----------



## smokingrk

geerock said:


> Just received my replacement cabinet, opened the box, and found out there is no control panel.  I received just the cabinet....no door, no wheels, racks, handle, vent, nothing.  Now how the hell can they send me a replacement with no control panel when they know that the last one allowed the heat to get to over 330 degrees and that the control panel went dead?  Also I have to take the entire old unit apart and put in those parts into the new cabinet.  If I was going to build a new smoker I would have.  I will start this next statement with.........IN MY HUMBLE OPINION.... so far the new Masterbuilt 40 product stinks.  Service ain't much better.
> 
> I see in the post before this one that the price is $299.98 somewhere.  Right now I wouldn't give you a hundred for a new one.


I can't really say their service stinks or the product, (had mine begin of Jan 2013) since they have been helpful,

although the last attempt for them to replace my control panel they sent me a remote instead. 

Called MB service right away last week and they re-ordered the controller,no mention of backorder.

Called today to find out status and the contol panel is on back-order---Hummm - hopefully this is indication that they are working the issue. 

MB service could not give me an estimated time to replace my controller.

I'm thinking if you give them a call, explain your contol panel issue, they should accomodate additional parts you may require.


----------



## hoity toit

I have the older 30" and the newer 40". I got the 40" from Amazon on sale. It cooks good but the 30" cooks more even overall in my opinion. Plus the 30" you can adjust the temp in 1 degree icrementa, where on the 40" it is 5 degrees at a time...no big deal.. 40 is nice for larger smokes. i like 'em both.


----------



## hoity toit

Pillpusher said:


> Well, I smoked some chicken tonight to do some more troubleshooting. Unfortunately, using the AMNPS and putting it over the water pan opening (without the water pan) did still cause a 25-30 degree difference from one side of the rack to the other, even with the AMNPS all the way on the left only covering about 2/3 of the opening. Not nearly as much of a temp variation as with the water pan in, butt a 25 degree difference on a long low smoke can certainly screw up half of your food. So, I tried putting it on the bottom left side of the drip pan. This placement did even out the temps again, but it went out at some point due to poor airflow at the bottom (I'm guessing). Also, drippings fell on the right side of it and basically disintegrated the wood pellets.
> 
> At this point, I'm somewhat at a loss on what to do with this thing. The water pan and "interior" light are completely useless. You can't feed wood chips into the side without the temp jumping 30 degrees (or more with a flare up), and having to do so every 45 minutes. You can use an AMNPS with it, but it either blocks the heat and causes temperature variations from one side to the other, or it won't stay lit on the bottom due to poor circulation or drippings falling on it. I really want to get this thing working properly to where I can trust it, so I'm open to suggestions from anyone that's had any luck with it. In the meantime, I'm saving the box it came in.


I put the AMPS on the bottom left....pull out the smoker tray, remove the loader tube., remove the drip pan., open vent wide open...It burns just fine. ya gotta let the moisture out. just use the lectric to control the temp.. Works for me.


----------



## geerock

SmokinGrk said:


> I can't really say their service stinks or the product, (had mine begin of Jan 2013) since they have been helpful,
> 
> although the last attempt for them to replace my control panel they sent me a remote instead.
> 
> Called MB service right away last week and they re-ordered the controller,no mention of backorder.
> 
> Called today to find out status and the contol panel is on back-order---Hummm - hopefully this is indication that they are working the issue.
> 
> MB service could not give me an estimated time to replace my controller.
> 
> I'm thinking if you give them a call, explain your contol panel issue, they should accomodate additional parts you may require.


Hey New Haven,

Wallingford here.  They knew the problem I had with overheating from a bad (and then dead) controller two weeks ago.  Have we become so used to mediocre quality that we are accepting that we have to stock parts for a new piece of equipment?  And then we have to strip parts off of old units to fix new ones?  These are BRAND NEW cookers we are talking about here.  A few weeks old.  Bought and paid for with hard earned cash.  And it's not like this is their first time out with these things.  They have produced smokers for quite a few years now.  I actually had one and loved it!  Right now I'd trade all this pile of useless crap I got from them lately for my old unit in a heartbeat. 

PS      Because they have a back order on the controller doesn't necessarily mean they are working out bugs.............  how about this scenario instead?  They have so many problems with changing them out that they can't keep up with demand.  I mean it's nice that they have been "helpful" to you.  But do we have working smokers right now?  Or even a promise of when we will have one?


----------



## jimmybaja

OK... I have been trying to follow this thread but it is so long. I am in the market for a Masterbuilt 40. What is the recommendation the older generation or the new generation and why. Appreciate any and all feedback. Best place to buy is also appreciated.


----------



## jimmybaja




----------



## chef jimmyj

JimmyBaja said:


> OK... I have been trying to follow this thread but it is so long. I am in the market for a Masterbuilt 40. What is the recommendation the older generation or the new generation and why. Appreciate any and all feedback. Best place to buy is also appreciated.


I have a 1 year old MES40 20070311 it is last generation and all Stainless Steel. While they are hot and cold on issues, owners seem to have less issues than those with the new generation. They are getting hard to find but the 30" is still available...JJ


----------



## smokeone

Sams Club pulled the new-generation product from stores and the site so may not find one there. MasterBuilt shows out of stock...


----------



## geerock

JimmyBaja said:


> OK... I have been trying to follow this thread but it is so long. I am in the market for a Masterbuilt 40. What is the recommendation the older generation or the new generation and why. Appreciate any and all feedback. Best place to buy is also appreciated.


JimmyB,

See my post #364.  If you find the gen 1 40 model with the 1200 watt element somewhere let me know.  I'll do the same for you cause I've had it with the thing I've got now.


----------



## pillpusher

Hoity Toit said:


> I put the AMPS on the bottom left....pull out the smoker tray, remove the loader tube., remove the drip pan., open vent wide open...It burns just fine. ya gotta let the moisture out. just use the lectric to control the temp.. Works for me.



With the drip/water pan removed, how do you keep drippings from getting on the AMNPS? Foil drip pan on rack 1? Now that I've gotten the temp regulated decently in the smoker, I just need to figure out how to keep the AMNPS lit at the same time. I'm about to hit Home Depot to make a damper extension to try along with pulling out the loading tube. Also, do you pull out the tube completely, or just leave a 3/4" gap as mentioned before on here?


----------



## smokingrk

geerock said:


> Hey New Haven,
> 
> Wallingford here.  They knew the problem I had with overheating from a bad (and then dead) controller two weeks ago.  Have we become so used to mediocre quality that we are accepting that we have to stock parts for a new piece of equipment?  And then we have to strip parts off of old units to fix new ones?  These are BRAND NEW cookers we are talking about here.  A few weeks old.  Bought and paid for with hard earned cash.  And it's not like this is their first time out with these things.  They have produced smokers for quite a few years now.  I actually had one and loved it!  Right now I'd trade all this pile of useless crap I got from them lately for my old unit in a heartbeat.
> 
> PS      Because they have a back order on the controller doesn't necessarily mean they are working out bugs.............  how about this scenario instead?  They have so many problems with changing them out that they can't keep up with demand.  I mean it's nice that they have been "helpful" to you.  But do we have working smokers right now?  Or even a promise of when we will have one?



Wallingford, I don't  disagree.  I was not expecting such issues either on a brand new unit, but i had read the threads and expected some issues.  I bought mine from local Sam"s in West Haven  so if i don't get issues resolved I'll bring it back for refund. 
True though days where we expect a decent  durable working product  need to be restored.  AND that's probably why we see so many places not survive  regardless the business.  Happy Smokin  if figure something out locally I'll let you know... Tino


----------



## geerock

SmokinGrk said:


> Wallingford, I don't  disagree.  I was not expecting such issues either on a brand new unit, but i had read the threads and expected some issues.  I bought mine from local Sam"s in West Haven  so if i don't get issues resolved I'll bring it back for refund.
> True though days where we expect a decent  durable working product  need to be restored.  AND that's probably why we see so many places not survive  regardless the business.  Happy Smokin  if figure something out locally I'll let you know... Tino[/quote
> Tino
> Called mb service today and the girl apologized and said she would expedite a new controller and I would have it by Friday.   No mention of backorder unless she forgot to mention it. Hope all is well and stay safe....that town is getting a bit rough.  Going to modern pizza tonite in your city for a treat. Take care.


----------



## smokingrk

geerock said:


> SmokinGrk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wallingford, I don't disagree. I was not expecting such issues either on a brand new unit, but i had read the threads and expected some issues. I bought mine from local Sam"s in West Haven so if i don't get issues resolved I'll bring it back for refund.
> True though days where we expect a decent durable working product need to be restored. AND that's probably why we see so many places not survive regardless the business. Happy Smokin if figure something out locally I'll let you know... Tino[/quote
> Tino
> Called mb service today and the girl apologized and said she would expedite a new controller and I would have it by Friday. No mention of backorder unless she forgot to mention it. Hope all is well and stay safe....that town is getting a bit rough. Going to modern pizza tonite in your city for a treat. Take care.
Click to expand...


----------



## buck futta

I have both the old MES 40" and the new 2012 MES 40". Going on about three months with the new unit. Had to have a replacement left foot and plastic sure handle shipped as mine mysteriously cracked. Other than the cosmetic things I've been pretty pleased so far. However when I first got the unit i was a bit disappointed by the size of the new water pan. No matter what I do, when i do a big smoke (4+ butts) it's a pain in the rear to keep the drip pan under the unit from overflowing and causing a huge mess. I had an idea today though since I run a kitchen as I was organizing some shelves. I grabbed a 2qt. Stainless hotel pan and brought it home with me. Low and behold! It slid right in! I'll give it a try tonight, but I think it will work great since i never have enough droppings with the stock water pan anyways. 







Sent from my Galaxy S3 SS Odexed Blue using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokingrk

Great idea, I tried a 6 pan (I think in kitchen speak, this the next size smaller), to attempt allowing for more convection (more opening), instead of removing drip pan altogether but would not fit, must be the "long" end.


----------



## sigmo

geerock said:


> SmokinGrk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wallingford, I don't  disagree.  I was not expecting such issues either on a brand new unit, but i had read the threads and expected some issues.  I bought mine from local Sam"s in West Haven  so if i don't get issues resolved I'll bring it back for refund.
> True though days where we expect a decent  durable working product  need to be restored.  AND that's probably why we see so many places not survive  regardless the business.  Happy Smokin  if figure something out locally I'll let you know... Tino[/quote
> Tino
> Called mb service today and the girl apologized and said she would expedite a new controller and I would have it by Friday.   No mention of backorder unless she forgot to mention it. Hope all is well and stay safe....that town is getting a bit rough.  Going to modern pizza tonite in your city for a treat. Take care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting you'll get a new remote control now.  :D
> 
> I hope not, but the way things have been going...
> 
> Phoned in.
Click to expand...


----------



## smokingrk

Sigmo said:


> I'm betting you'll get a new remote control now.  :D
> 
> I hope not, but the way things have been going...
> 
> Phoned in.



Called MB with another question, and then also asked about controller back order. Response was they expect me to get one next week.  Hoping geerock gets his today.


----------



## hoity toit

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have a 1 year old MES40 20070311 it is last generation and all Stainless Steel. While they are hot and cold on issues, owners seem to have less issues than those with the new generation. They are getting hard to find but the 30" is still available...JJ


I have a new 40" and one of the old 30"s. In my opinion the 30" cooks very even., much better than the 40.


----------



## hooligan8403

It seems the 2012 has been pulled from my Sams as someone else mentioned. Looks like a full product recall. Probably why people are having issues with backordered parts. Hopefully MB gets it figured out and puts them back on the shelves soon. Tax return coming up and I was hoping to get one. Would be nice to not have the temp issues.


----------



## buck futta

Did four butts yesterday with the larger water pan and it worked great. I filled it to about the same amount as the stock one and it only filled up to within two inches of the rim with drippings. Temps seemed a little more consistent, I ran at 222-225F all night long with my maverick ET-73. You can pick up the pan I used at any restaurant supply store, cheap especially if you find a used one on the shelf.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geerock

SmokinGrk said:


> Called MB with another question, and then also asked about controller back order. Response was they expect me to get one next week. Hoping geerock gets his today.


Yeah, right..... I got u gatz!  No response to email or phone call when they said they would call me back to let me know.  Like I said, neither product nor CS has too much to brag about.


----------



## geerock

20130126_141607[1]



__ geerock
__ Jan 26, 2013


















20130126_141551[1]



__ geerock
__ Jan 26, 2013


















20130120_165337[1]



__ geerock
__ Jan 26, 2013






Put together Todds elbow idea with an adjustable damper for air flow control.  Figure I can just pull the loader out to control inlet air at the base.  Will let you know how it works if I ever get a controller.  We might as well show masterbuilt how to build these things as they seem to be having a bit of trouble with this Gen 2.


----------



## rambonyman

Can anyone verify that an AMNPS fits in the newest 30" MES and works well?  I'm sure this is already mentioned, but this thread is pretty long...  I want the 30" because I won't be smoking a lot at once.  Its just me and my girlfriend, and she doesn't eat that much meat like I do.  Is there a reason I should go right to the 40" if I don't think I need the capacity?  

Thanks!!!


----------



## smokingrk

geerock said:


> 20130126_141607[1]
> 
> 
> 
> __ geerock
> __ Jan 26, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130126_141551[1]
> 
> 
> 
> __ geerock
> __ Jan 26, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130120_165337[1]
> 
> 
> 
> __ geerock
> __ Jan 26, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put together Todds elbow idea with an adjustable damper for air flow control.  Figure I can just pull the loader out to control inlet air at the base.  Will let you know how it works if I ever get a controller.  We might as well show masterbuilt how to build these things as they seem to be having a bit of trouble with this Gen 2.


Great Idea.  The link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133955/2012-mes-40-vs-old-model-mes-40/60#post_924783    shows a post from Grasshopper that used earth magnets (usually pretty strong) to attach, as an idea.  If interested google or amazon search *neodymium magnets *

I also liked your idea, was originally thinking of damping the "exit" as u are doing above but maybe the intake is better?  Be curious to hear results.


----------



## hoity toit

Rambonyman said:


> Can anyone verify that an AMNPS fits in the newest 30" MES and works well?  I'm sure this is already mentioned, but this thread is pretty long...  I want the 30" because I won't be smoking a lot at once.  Its just me and my girlfriend, and she doesn't eat that much meat like I do.  Is there a reason I should go right to the 40" if I don't think I need the capacity?
> 
> Thanks!!!


go with the 30". perfect for two people...I have both models and prefer the 30.


----------



## grasshopper

40" I like the glass window and I keep it clean. I just have to look  without opening the door (bad habit)


----------



## greenhat4

SmokeOne- Wish I could help you out with the meat probe wire/replacement but I never paid much attention to it when I replaced the controller other than reconnecting the wire was very simple.  Since I replaced my controller it has now cracked (probably due to the smoke job I did in sub zero temps).  I smoked a pork shoulder and had water condense along the controller just inside the door. Fortunately the controller survived. I really need to smoke something with a brine to test how it handles real condensation.  When I smoked the pork shoulder I was forced to open the vent all the way to prevent condensation build up.  Not sure if that caused the mild smoke flavor or not.  More tinkering is definitley needed on my end.  Good luck


----------



## smokeone

Greenhat4 -  A couple of things I noticed although I have only used the MES a couple of times for cooking and mostly have just been testing the functionality with no food.

I had black liquid leak out of the front leg on a gen-1 vent side of box. I had the same thing happen with the Gen-2 but back leg of box also on vent side. A girl at MB told me to never run the MES with the vent closed because of condensation build up that could happen in the walls of the box. It does appear that is the case and I have seen at least one other post mentioning the black liquid leaking from the bottom of the MES. I always keep the vent open on the gen-2 to try and keep condensation getting into the case.

I had maybe a gallon of liquid in a pan on the rack below a brined turkey on Sunday. It was also foggy out earlier that morning so lots of moisture in the air but still about 70° out. After the install pre-heating and adding the pan and turkey I could never get the temperature back up above 212° although the MES was reading any cycling based on it thinking the internal temperature was 275° and above.

This is a quote from MB as I talk to them on a regular basis.

"The black liquid could be caused from an excess amount of moisture inside the unit. To prevent this, I would suggest added no more than one cup of liquid while cooking and to open the air damper on the top to help release this moisture.  (I had a concern with bringing a large turkey to room temperature.)

I understand your concern about bringing the poultry to room temperature. We recommended this with our fryers and smokers for best results with our recipes. You would want to add just one cup of your liquid choice in the water bowl. The reason it may leak is if too much moisture is inside the unit. This could be caused if more than one cup of liquid is added or if you have a larger amount of poultry cooking at one time. If you are cooking a lot at once, a full cup of liquid may not be needed. "

I assume this would mean that the 4 hour 140° barrier would need to include getting the bird up to room temperature. I need to cook MUCH smaller Turkey!

I can not keep the AMNPS burning with the liquid in the bow either so I guess no more liquid in the MES for me. It seals so well maybe it is not an issue.

I have also been told by MB that in order to fix the meat probe temperature discrepancy it is not the controller that needs to be replaced but the box. The MES 40" box kit is 30/60 days back ordered by the way.


----------



## geerock

Now, along with all the other issues, we have water smokers that you can't use water in.  Considering that major retailers (sams, bass pro, and soon cabelas for starters) , pulling these things from the shelves,  I have bad feeling there are going to be an awful lot of people left without a chair after the music stops. The new Mes has become pos in my opinion.


----------



## sigmo

For what it's worth, I started out thinking that I needed water in the MES because I was used to using a charcoal smoker, and that's just how I'd always done it.

But I was having trouble keeping the AMNPS burning.  Todd said to not use any water in the pan and be sure to pre-dry the pellets and make sure to have plenty of airflow so the pellets get enough combustion oxygen.

Doing all of that has worked fantastic.  And from turkeys to pork butts to ribs and pork loins, everything has come out nice and moist.  So I don't think the water is necessary in the MESs.  I think the airflow, even when we try to enhance it, is far less than what one gets with the kind of charcoal smoker I was using before.

So things tend to stay plenty moist without the water pan.

I am running a first gen 40.  It seems to me that the idea of putting an extra vent pipe on the 2nd gen units is a good one.  The way I see it, if you come out of the side and run the elbow up, and maybe even add a bit more of a vertical stack, you will increase the draft.

Vertical stacks induce draw because the hot air is lower in density than the cooler air outside of the cooker.  So that cool, dense air wants to push into the bottom vent and displace the warm, moist low density air.

But you may need the extra stack height to get enough draft in the gen 2s.  The side vent is better for getting better air flow pattern inside the cooker.  But it seems to have also reduced the draft.  The extra flue pipe should overcome this.

A taller flue stack creates more pressure differential (head).  So it sucks harder on the smoker.

Even though it's dry here, and I run without water, I have not seen any meat come out anything but nice and moist.

Part of the fun of all of this is tinkering.  At least it is for me.

I think with an AMNPS and an auxiliary taller stack, the gen 2 units may end up working fine.  You may even need to throttle the aiflow a bit.  But I'd throttle it at the inlet.  You want a negative pressure in the smoker so you are not driving moisture and smoke out into the space between the inner walls and the outer walls.  Positive pressure driving smoke and moisture into the insulation space is a bad thing!

That's where the black liquid dripping out comes from.  Imagine that conductive smoke-laced condensation running on your electrical and electronic parts!  This may be what's killing the controllers.

Get good draw with a taller stack, then adjust the airflow at the inlet, throttling it down there so you have a slight vacuum inside the smoker.  That way, any air that enters the space between the walls is cool, clean, dry, outside air.


Phoned in.


----------



## smokeone

As I said I never close the vents on the MES and the AMNPS has worked with a dry smoker with mostly no problems. Since the unit seals so well just adding liquid can cause the black liquid leak with open vents. My mistake was following a turkey recipe I found on the SMF that I am sure works fantastic on a stick burner or charcoal smoker but not the MES. I have mostly been trying to get an MES with an accurate meat probe. Mine is 30° high so if I rely on the ET-732 I am in good shape. I would also like to try smoking at higher temperature but last load I could never get the heat up. So still trying....


----------



## fuzzyfishin

Add my mes 40 to the scrap pile. I have a new box on order (not coming 30/60 days) I guess I will be waiting a while. Glad I kept the old smoker.


----------



## smokeone

fuzzyfishin - Bummer you just started using it in December? What failed?


----------



## smokingrk

Sigmo said:


> For what it's worth, I started out thinking that I needed water in the MES because I was used to using a charcoal smoker, and that's just how I'd always done it.
> 
> But I was having trouble keeping the AMNPS burning. Todd said to not use any water in the pan and be sure to pre-dry the pellets and make sure to have plenty of airflow so the pellets get enough combustion oxygen.
> 
> Doing all of that has worked fantastic. And from turkeys to pork butts to ribs and pork loins, everything has come out nice and moist. So I don't think the water is necessary in the MESs. I think the airflow, even when we try to enhance it, is far less than what one gets with the kind of charcoal smoker I was using before.
> 
> So things tend to stay plenty moist without the water pan.
> 
> I am running a first gen 40. It seems to me that the idea of putting an extra vent pipe on the 2nd gen units is a good one. The way I see it, if you come out of the side and run the elbow up, and maybe even add a bit more of a vertical stack, you will increase the draft.
> 
> Vertical stacks induce draw because the hot air is lower in density than the cooler air outside of the cooker. So that cool, dense air wants to push into the bottom vent and displace the warm, moist low density air.
> 
> But you may need the extra stack height to get enough draft in the gen 2s. The side vent is better for getting better air flow pattern inside the cooker. But it seems to have also reduced the draft. The extra flue pipe should overcome this.
> 
> A taller flue stack creates more pressure differential (head). So it sucks harder on the smoker.
> 
> Even though it's dry here, and I run without water, I have not seen any meat come out anything but nice and moist.
> 
> Part of the fun of all of this is tinkering. At least it is for me.
> 
> I think with an AMNPS and an auxiliary taller stack, the gen 2 units may end up working fine. You may even need to throttle the aiflow a bit. But I'd throttle it at the inlet. You want a negative pressure in the smoker so you are not driving moisture and smoke out into the space between the inner walls and the outer walls. Positive pressure driving smoke and moisture into the insulation space is a bad thing!
> 
> That's where the black liquid dripping out comes from. Imagine that conductive smoke-laced condensation running on your electrical and electronic parts! This may be what's killing the controllers.
> 
> Get good draw with a taller stack, then adjust the airflow at the inlet, throttling it down there so you have a slight vacuum inside the smoker. That way, any air that enters the space between the walls is cool, clean, dry, outside air.
> 
> 
> Phoned in.


I'm thinking that makes some sense to me now about inlet damping.  I have the side stack going 3" elbow to 4" adapter on my MES 40 2nd GEN and was getting pretty good airflow and draft . AMNPS worked great. I did not get any "black" condensation last time I smoked a brisket , I did get some condensation out of the elbow since it was cold out.  I too do not use water or liquid and so far things have been coming out moist.


----------



## smokingrk

fuzzyfishin said:


> Add my mes 40 to the scrap pile. I have a new box on order (not coming 30/60 days) I guess I will be waiting a while. Glad I kept the old smoker.


Sorry to hear fuzzyfishin.  Curious to hear what made it go to the scrap pile.  That is a long time to wait,did MB say why so long on the replacement?


----------



## fuzzyfishin

I had the same problems as many do with the temp issue. With the smoker temps not coralating with eachother. My meat probe on the unit also is way off. I felt that for $400 it should work somewhat properly. I could deal with knowing that the temps were not correct. I had times where I was set at 150 and actually was at 200. Also had a reading of 150 and at 228. For examples. These were taken after I was in to the smoke about 2hrs. If it were to always  be at 20 or 30 higher it would be easy to adjust. I am getting radical fluntcuations.

     I sent my cord and a plate from unit to MB (another member did this also) and from what I have read it may take some time to get repaired.

  I will say thus far, I have had great service. I sent the package yesterday. After reading on SMF about the wait I may have. I am going to contact the rep. I have been talking to.


----------



## fuzzyfishin

It appears you have a 40” smoker so that body kit will have to go out LTL (Less Than Truck Load) so I will let you know when I place the order and after that someone from the delivery company will be contacting you when they are in your area to set up a delivery date/time.  It is hard to give a specific date on LTL Deliveries.

Thank you!

This is my answer from the rep.. So who knows how long before I may recieve the new box. With all who on SMF that are haveing issues with they're units. I wonder how many overall? May be "He who screams the most " may get back in buisness sooner!!


----------



## geerock

fuzzy,

I have been waiting on a controller for 3 weeks and as of yesterday they cannot give me a date on delivery.  They are saying anywhere from 6-8 weeks for a controller and the chip tray that is a safety recall notice for the 312 and 512 models.  If you are having trouble with temp control then they are probably going to ship you just the the bare bones smoker cabinet..... no controller, door, nothing!  And you need the controller for temp problems. Be sure you are getting one or you may be waiting 'till rapture.  As for me, I've about given up and let MB service know what I think of their product and service and have offered me a refund for the purchase price.  This purchase was made in November and had a working unit for about 3 weeks (3 smokes).  There is no reason to beleive that these things are not going to be a continued problem even after new parts.

As for good customer service, I don't agree that just because they are nice to you when they reply and tell you they can't help you with what you need that it's good customer service.  Giving you the finger while they're smiling is not my idea of good customer service.


----------



## beernuts

I've been waiting for about three weeks also for a new remote/controller combination.  The last controller worked but wouldn't sync with my remote.  They told me that they were going to send a new set that would be checked for comparability at the company.  So I'll call on Monday and see what they say now.   I'm not real upset about it since the box is still usable with the current setup but at what point do you address the problem with the product and start being upfront with the customers (guinea pigs) who bought your latest MES 40.  Just wonderin'.....


----------



## pillpusher

Well, I'm giving my 2nd gen 40" its first somewhat fully loaded test for the Superbowl later. Around 10pm, I put a 9 pd brisket on rack 3 (from the bottom) and at midnight, a 6 pd pork butt on rack 2, shooting to have them both to temp and pull for FTC around 1-2pm, allowing for some wiggle room just in case. Since the right side of the smoker runs a little hotter (set to 220, the cabinet ranged from 200-225 left, and 225-250 right, as the element cycled), I put the pork butt on the left side and oriented the point end of the brisket on the right. The pork butt seems to have just broken its plateau and is at 170 right now (9:45am), so that should be on track. Unfortunately though, when I reloaded the AMNPS at 8am, the point of the brisket was already at 183 while the flat was plateauing at 163. I thought about removing the point and FTC'ing it early, but decided against it. I just went ahead and rotated the brisket to try to even things out some, so we'll see how it turns out. The flat is now at 169, so I'm thinking that has broken through now as well. Has anyone had much luck with getting a good size brisket to cook evenly in this thing?


----------



## fuzzyfishin

Pillpusher, Can't help you with that one.

  When I spoke and then e-mailed them. I specifacly stated that the temp setting aswell as the meat probe were not working properly. So I just have to wait till I gett the new unit. I hope they have worked out the bugs. As is, my unit is usless. With my gas smoker I had better control of the heat with less probes. Using it would make the wifie happy!


----------



## pillpusher

Once I rotated the brisket, racks 2 and 3 both showed 220-235 on both sides... Go figure. I guess since the point can cook faster, even though it's thicker, I should have put the flat on the right side to begin with. It will just take some tinkering each time to figure out what positionings work best. Also, my AMNPS flared up for the first time about an hour ago... That was interesting. Not sure what caused it. The wind has picked up a little bit this morning, and I had the chip loader partially open for airflow, so maybe that was the culprit. I'm just glad it happened this morning where I caught it relatively quickly, as opposed to overnight while I was sleeping.

Oh, I also removed the damper and added a 3" elbow vent. Works like magic. I highly recommend any other 2nd gen owners to do the same if you haven't already.


----------



## geerock

Pill,

Best of luck with that thing getting you through the Super Bowl smoke, you are one brave soul but hopefully you have a good unit and she'll stand you in good stead.  As for the brisket, don't worry about the end getting up in temp too much....thats where you can make your famous burnt ends.  Just worry about getting the main body of the meat to correct temp and wrapping it and letting it sit for at least an hour or more.  Sounds like you are right on track.  If you've never done a brisket before just don't get too impatient.  I wrapped at about 200 IT in my deceased model old MB and let here rest.  Came out great.  (wish I still had the old girl.)  Enjoy the game.


----------



## pillpusher

Thanks. Not my first brisket, just my first with a Masterbuilt after my Bradley caught fire a couple months ago. You wrap it at 200? Does it still firm enough to slice at that point? I've usually targeted the 185-190 range. I'm afraid if I let it go to 200 it'll be chopped brisket, rather than sliced. The flat is around 180 right now, and the point is at 195, things seemed to have evened out a bit. Pork butt is cruising along nicely at 185.


----------



## runnerbl

I plan on purchasing an MES but don't know what size to get or what generation.  How much meat can each one hold?f  It seems that most prefer the old gen over the new, is this a correct assessment?  Thanks in advance....


----------



## geerock

Pill
Yeah I pull at 200 because I've pulled too early when I first started smoking and got shoe leather.  But this ain't your first time so do what works for you.  No problem with slicing for me at 200 with an hour or so of double wrap.  About everyone I know pulls anywhere from about 195 to 205.  None below 190 that I recall.


----------



## geerock

runnerbl said:


> I plan on purchasing an MES but don't know what size to get or what generation.  How much meat can each one hold?f  It seems that most prefer the old gen over the new, is this a correct assessment?  Thanks in advance....



Runnerbl,
Can't help with size although I have better luck with full racks of ribs on the 40 and larger briskets.  Besides when you get popular with all the great food you'll be smoking you'll be surprised how many people come around so you may want to go large for the few extra bucks.  If you can find the older models out there thats the way to go.....this comes from someone whos had both.  All the best.


----------



## jrp

Over the weekend, I smoked two batches of venison summer sausage (30 pounds or 10  tubes each) and 24 pounds of venison brats in my 2nd gen 40. I have put an elbow and a stack on the vent and I left the chip loader open a bit. I got excellent smoke and everything seemed to work just as it should. I was concerned because of all the trouble folks have been having, but the elbow seems to have taken care of things for me.


----------



## fuzzyfishin

I just recieved my new unit. Basically a new smoker. I just need to take off the loose items and go and smoke. I just hope that the remote will work properly. I have to give MB cudos ( my mb rep) to get this all taken care of. Thus far all looks good. Am not smokin yet. Will re-assemble this unit and hope to fire it up this weekend.

 Hope everyone-else gets theirs back to smokin soon. My fingers are crossed for mine and alls.


----------



## smokeone

Looking forward to hearing how your new smoker works out for you. It sounds like my replacement should not be far behind yours. I assume you just had to cut the 110 plug off the end of the cable and pop the data plate. I hear once they have my tracking number they can ship the new smoker my way, How long did the process take to have you a box arrive from MB?

I Don't really get the cutting the cord and plate thing. If you want to build out the old smoker should not be a big problem unless I am missing something.

SmokeOne


----------



## water3man

I purchased my MES40 for $299 at Sam's, but it was the model preceding this one.


----------



## fuzzyfishin

Out of the box I fired it up both thur. anf fri. On thur. I set it to 275 for burn off. High temp was 325o low was 269. Avr. cycle temp +8 to -4 of setting. This was for 6 cycles. Turned it off to cool and restart as if I were to smoke. Unit probe and my meat probe side by side in potato had reading off 42 mine theirs 45 liveable. Turned unit on to 125o high temp to 145o and low 119o first cycle. Next 3 cycles +8/-4 of 125o. At 145o high temp 157 / 139. Next 3 cycles +8/-4. I smoke sausage at about 165o so set the temp to 160o to give me a closer avr to 165o. Let it cycle for 2hrs and all the readings were the same +8/-4. Same on fri. Works for me.

  Now to the probes. As the temps increased the difference also increased. First was only 3o. At 90o unit +12, 154o+16. I stopped at 170o and unit +32. On fri. I coppied from thur. and the readings were different. At 154 unit +25 at 170o unit +45. I teste both probes to see what ambient temp I would get. Temp of unit at 200o.My probe 195o unit 248o wire-tied together and hanging. Not so good.

  Where do I go from here?  (Being a contractor if client not happy I fix)


----------



## smokingrk

Just recieved my replacement yesterday, both body kit and new controller installed, also.  Mine did  not work either, 40-50 degree diff from internal display to MAV probe.  I'm done 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Next step for me, I'm leaning towards a pellet smoker....


----------



## viskey

Well, ive been following this thread since it started. Decided to finally get the Smoke Vault 24 instead, it is on the way.

I know masterbuilt is usually pretty good about replacing things and such but there are constantly too many issues with these smokers; the old and new model. I also like how wide the SM24 is, makes it easy to do full racks.

Good luck with everyone getting theirs running and to start smoking, i know i can't wait! :)


----------



## jimmybh

I never cared for plastic toys.


----------



## squirrel

I was just told by Masterbuilt that I would have to purchase a new body for mine because the controller I bought not too long ago wasn't the problem after all. Seems it's the body. I've used this thing maybe 15 times when the temp just kept rising and rising, catching my hotdogs on fire. Geez. So they tell me it's the controller and I buy a new one. The new one did the same thing and now it's the body and I'll have to buy that. No I don't. I'll never buy another Masterbuilt product again nor can I recommend one.


----------



## smokingrk

IF and a big if that is,  I just saw on AMAZON the OLD GEN 40" in stock for $335 -


----------



## jdmvette

SmokinGrk said:


> IF and a big if that is,  I just saw on AMAZON the OLD GEN 40" in stock for $335 -


These things are $299 all day long at SAMs.


----------



## jdmvette

SmokinGrk said:


> IF and a big if that is,  I just saw on AMAZON the OLD GEN 40" in stock for $335 -


These things are $299 all day at SAMs.


----------



## tjohnson

jdmvette said:


> These things are $299 all day at SAMs.


Been to SAMS lately??

No MES 40's.....

The Manager at my local SAMS said he sent all his back, because every one of them were dented


----------



## luv2q

Wow! I never imagined that the new models would be so problematic back when I started this thread! I'm so sorry to hear about all of the probems plaguing the new MES units and I certainly hope, for the sake of my SMF brethren, that these issues get resolved quickly by Masterbuilt. I still have my 1st generation 40" MES and I'm loving it together with the AMNPS. I had considered upgrading, but since I have my combination down to a science, upgrading is no longer something I'm looking to do.

As an aside, a very good friend of mine called me for guidance on his first smoker purchase the week before the Super Bowl. I sent him over to Sam's Club and, to my surprise, they had one MES 40" in stock and it happened to be the 1st generation model that I have, not the 2nd generation model that I expected him to find. Now that I have read through the rest of this thread, I know why they didn't have the 2nd generation unit in stock. Personally, I'm glad that he ended up with the 1st generation model because I would've had a hell of a time explaining all of these issues to him.

Best of luck to all of you and HAPPY SMOKING!


----------



## mrspike

The Sams Club in Concord, CA (SF Bay Area) has the "old" style MES 40's in stock, or did a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jdmvette

TJohnson said:


> Been to SAMS lately??
> 
> No MES 40's.....
> 
> The Manager at my local SAMS said he sent all his back, because every one of them were dented


Yes I bought my 1st gen there less than 2 weeks ago.  They had a full pallet of them out on the floor that I picked up mine.  299 + tax OTD.  

I used it last weekend for the first time and it worked great.  

I still got the box in my living room that my 21 month old is still playing in.


----------



## chef jimmyj

jdmvette said:


> These things are $299 all day at SAMs.


I don't think many Sam's have them anymore...The Amazon MES 40 is Model 2007311, All Stainless Steel inside and Out. The Sam's units were Black Painted bodies with a Stainless Door...JJ


----------



## smokingrk

jdmvette said:


> These things are $299 all day at SAMs.



Local Sam's here also does not carry 2nd Gen   nor can u order online, not sure that they offer 1st Gen any more.  Would not recommend buying a 2nd Gen just yet, that is why i referenced 1Gen buy.  Btw it appears as though price is dropping on both gens online when available.


----------



## tjohnson

If it's a 1st Generation MES 40, then buy it

I own (3) of them

New Model or 2nd Gen has too many issues

Todd


----------



## smokingrk

Also saw that Home Depot had the 30" 1st Gen with window and remote for Sale $289 (in CT) .


----------



## jimmybh

I am in the market for a smoker. In view of all the complaints and problems surrounding the masterbuilt smoker, I would not even consider any model of MB. Why would I want to factor in problems of undependable equipment into an activity I really enjoy, that is, outdoor cooking and smoker prepped foods? Why would I purchase a smoker that I needed to gerryrig to function when there are good systems out there for a little more money? :o)


----------



## old sarge

jimmybh - Have you looked at the Smokin-it and SmokinTex lines?  Very similar to each other.  The Smokin-it is less costly and I think it give you more bang for the buck.  Check them out, feature for feature. You may like one of them.


----------



## viskey

jimmybh said:


> I am in the market for a smoker. In view of all the complaints and problems surrounding the masterbuilt smoker, I would not even consider any model of MB. Why would I want to factor in problems of undependable equipment into an activity I really enjoy, that is, outdoor cooking and smoker prepped foods? Why would I purchase a smoker that I needed to gerryrig to function when there are good systems out there for a little more money? :o)


I just got the Smoke Vault 24 off amazon, and i love it! 222 on amazon, cheaper than that problimatic MB anyways....i was in your same boat until i bought this SM24. Ive been waiting to get a hold of that new MB for a year, and now that more people have it, you can see the issues with it...hence why i didn't get it. good luck on your choice...


----------



## jimmybh

Thanks for the tip, I will check it out


----------



## pc farmer

How can you tell which gen you have.  Mine is like 3 or 4 years old.


----------



## jimmybh

Thanks for the insight, I will take a look.


----------



## mneeley490

c farmer said:


> How can you tell which gen you have.  Mine is like 3 or 4 years old.


I believe on the older models, the control is on top, toward the rear, with exhast port on top also. On the new models, the control is moved to the front, and the exhast port is on the side.

 Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## pc farmer

Thats the way mine is and the only problem_   _I have had is one of the element wires rotted off.


----------



## jimmybh

Old Sarge, I was considering a COOKSHACK, but I took your advise and have been reading everything on line that I can find on The Smokin-it Smoker. So far I have not been able to find a negative review other than an elevation issue which one person had. I think that I am close to pushing the buy button. Thus far my outdoor cooking has been Barb/Grill and I am anxious to learn smoking food skills for summertime family fun. Thanks and have a good day, Jimmybh


----------



## jimmybh

Old Sarge, I was considering a COOKSHACK, but I took your advise and have been reading everything on line that I can find on The Smokin-it Smoker. So far I have not been able to find a negative review other than an elevation issue which one person had. I think that I am close to pushing the buy button. Thus far my outdoor cooking has been Barb/Grill and I am anxious to learn smoking food skills for summertime family fun. Thanks and have a good day, Jimmybh


----------



## old sarge

jimmybh - Nothing wrong with a Cookshack.  Good solid smoker but pricey. Both Smokin-it and the SmokinTex will serve you well.  Check out their forums, join, and ask questions before buying.  

Before I bought my Amerique (April 2012), I talked to manufacturers and asked very specific technical questions that to me were important.  Then I made the decision.  I would have likely gone to the Smokin-it but at the time their smokers did not have 2 door latches which I felt was important. That left me with a decision on the Amerique with digital and the SmokinTex 1500 without digital at roughly the same price, and size (comparable to the size of the  single door latch model 3 at Smokin-it). I went with the digital, used, from Cookshack.


----------



## arnie

I’ve been using Cookshack smokers for roughly 10 years now.

Yes they are pricey, but after using my Smokette for almost 8 years I upgraded to an AmeriQue and sold my Smokette for what I paid for it. (and I didn't want to sell it)

I don’t believe there is another smoker on the market anyone can make that claim about.

I went through many different smokers prior to purchasing my first Cookshack and I believe I’d be money ahead if I had bit the bullet and started with a Cookshack

That doesn’t mean that some of the other smokers didn’t or won’t produce a good product.

It means what we’ve known all along, you get what you pay for.

If you want a smoker that will last long enough to be passed down to the next generation buy a Cookshack.

If you’re looking for a smoker that will last you 3 to 5 years buy something else

I forgot to mention I had to "borrow" my Smokette back 3 months ago because I've been doing local fundraisers and need more capacity.

I am also using a MES 40, a Smoky Hallow, and a Cajon Injector ( I've been smoking 300 lbs of ribs at a time)


----------



## mneeley490

Saw several of the 2nd gen models at the Tulalip Cabela's yesterday. No one could tell me if they were the first run, or if they had gone back for repairs.


----------



## fuzzyfishin

Save your money and not purchase any masterbuilt smokers.

  I am finished with this new unit. I am on a replacement. 3/4 way through a smoke it won't keep temp. I raise the temp and only max out at 140o. I have never had this kind of trouble before. Time to cut losses.


----------



## hooligan8403

I don't know if masterbuilt fixed there isues with the 40's but Sams Club has them in again. Don't know if anyone here has any faith in the product to give them a go though.


----------



## johnso

I would not suggest the 30" 20070312 or 40" model.  I purchased the 30 " I got it spent more than the suggested 25 minutes to assemble, plugged it in and NOTHING!  The control panel would not come on.   I called Masterbuilt and guess what, they are closed today 3-29-2013. 

Very disappointing!


----------



## tjohnson

The new model is disappointing to say the least

I'm now on my 2nd replacement body, and the whole thing was replace once already.

The 1st replacement body was delivered damaged, and they graciously sent me a replacement body, for the replacement body, to replace the replacement MES 40 that crapped out in December.....Make Sense??

Masterbuilt customer service has been very responsive, but the product itself is not up to par.  I guess I'll just have to see once the new body arrives and I get all the parts swapped over

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver

TJohnson said:


> The new model is disappointing to say the least
> 
> I'm now on my 2nd replacement body, and the whole thing was replace once already.
> 
> The 1st replacement body was delivered damaged, and they graciously sent me a replacement body, for the replacement body, to replace the replacement MES 40 that crapped out in December.....Make Sense??
> 
> Masterbuilt customer service has been very responsive, but the product itself is not up to par.  I guess I'll just have to see once the new body arrives and I get all the parts swapped over
> 
> TJ


Wow!!

Guess it's good I got mine when I did, before that model came out.

Is that the one with the controls up front & the exhaust on the left wall near the top??

Bear


----------



## geerock

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> Guess it's good I got mine when I did, before that model came out.
> Is that the one with the controls up front & the exhaust on the left wall near the top??
> 
> Bear


Yeah that's the one with all the problems, bear.  I had an earlier model too and loved it.  After almost 4 months of back and forth with the new model 40 I got it to work pretty well with some mods and an Auberin controller.  Just wondering what happrned to the days when you could take something out of the box and actually uae it.  Right now Todd could almost get his money back at the scrap metal yard if they send him a couple more bodies.


----------



## Bearcarver

geerock said:


> Yeah that's the one with all the problems, bear. I had an earlier model too and loved it. After almost 4 months of back and forth with the new model 40 I got it to work pretty well with some mods and an Auberin controller. Just wondering what happrned to the days when you could take something out of the box and actually uae it. Right now Todd could almost get his money back at the scrap metal yard if they send him a couple more bodies.


Hrmph!!!

When those first came out, I thought they would be Awesome, because the top vent is on the left side, to stop the heat from going straight up the right corner & out the vent.

Shame they got all the other problems!!!

Bear


----------



## mneeley490

TJohnson said:


> The new model is disappointing to say the least
> 
> I'm now on my 2nd replacement body, and the whole thing was replace once already.
> 
> The 1st replacement body was delivered damaged, and they graciously sent me a replacement body, for the replacement body, to replace the replacement MES 40 that crapped out in December.....Make Sense??
> 
> Masterbuilt customer service has been very responsive, but the product itself is not up to par.  I guess I'll just have to see once the new body arrives and I get all the parts swapped over
> 
> TJ


Todd, if they were smart, they would hire you as a consultant on how to make a superior smoking product.


----------



## hooligan8403

Conversation I had with customer service.

Masterbuilt:

Good Morning,

The units that were shipped from the factory are newly updated units with the issues corrected. Please let us know if we can be any further assistance.

Regards,

Katie Calalay

Masterbuilt Customer Service

Me:

So the known issues with the controller and the overheating of the units was not fixed on the ones being sold at sams club then?

Masterbuilt:
.ExternalClass P.ecxx_MsoNormal {MARGIN:0in 0in 0pt;FONT-FAMILY:"Times New Roman","serif";FONT-SIZE:12pt;}.ExternalClass LI.ecxx_MsoNormal {MARGIN:0in 0in 0pt;FONT-FAMILY:"Times New Roman","serif";FONT-SIZE:12pt;}.ExternalClass DIV.ecxx_MsoNormal {MARGIN:0in 0in 0pt;FONT-FAMILY:"Times New Roman","serif";FONT-SIZE:12pt;}.ExternalClass SPAN.ecxx_MsoHyperlink {COLOR:blue;TEXT-DECORATION:underline;}.ExternalClass SPAN.ecxx_MsoHyperlinkFollowed {COLOR:purple;TEXT-DECORATION:underline;}.ExternalClass SPAN.ecxx_EmailStyle17 {FONT-FAMILY:"Calibri","sans-serif";COLOR:#1f497d;}.ExternalClass .ecxx_MsoChpDefault {FONT-SIZE:10pt;}		
The units were returned to our facilities for inspection of cosmetic issues.   The units in the clubs currently were shipped from our factories.

Me:

I was recently in my Local Sams Club in Montgomery Al and I saw this product had been returned to the store and was now back in stock. I had been doing a lot of research before they were all pulled from stores and know there were a lot of issues with the gen 2 40s from the start and was wondering if these units were refurbished units that had the bugs worked out or new units that the bugs had been worked out with the controllers and the meat probes. I don’t want to spend that kind of money only to be returning it if you guys have not fixed the known issues. Thank you


----------



## old sarge

Is Masterbuilt even worth talking about anymore?  Good customer support is important, to be sure, but the manufacture of a reliable product is even more important.


----------



## billmc40

Well my gen2 40 is back at Bass Pro. THe controller got warm and just quit working . Good Ridens and welcome to the WSM 18.5 inch

BillMc


----------



## hooligan8403

The had a reasonably solid product before they revamped it and shot it to hell. Still tempted to buy one from Sams to see if they are truly fixed even though I think Academy sports here had two older models.


----------



## Bearcarver

Hooligan8403 said:


> The had a reasonably solid product before they revamped it and shot it to hell. Still tempted to buy one from Sams to see if they are truly fixed even though I think Academy sports here had two older models.


I wouldn't buy one at Sam's.

I've been told they get theirs special made from China---Cheaper than the rest----Inferior parts------Even have their own Model Number.

Bear


----------



## tjnamtiw

I got mine at Sam's just shy of 3 months ago and yesterday, Easter, the control crapped out!  Grrrrrrr. New one on the way. I doubt if you could tell the difference in degree of inferiorness from a Sam unit vs factory since they are all made in China. It's like being less pregnant.  They use they same junk and same lack of quality control. It's really our fault for buying them, when you think about it. We are a 'disposable' society.


----------



## mneeley490

Is there anything at Sams or Walmart that isn't made in China? Oh, wait, the dvds. They're made in Mexico. I've had to return every one I've bought there.


----------



## timetosmoke

I think I was one of the 1st masterbuilt 2012 version owners and have nothing but success with the smoker. I have used it over 20 times and after sitting for 4 months, I used it yesterday to smoke my Easter ham. (which turned out awesome)

The temperature is right on according to my hanging thermometer although the center of the unit is where it is accurate as opposed to the top rack which is a few degrees (not much) cooler. The only problem so far is there was a recall on the chip tray which I replaced when the new one came and the door latch has surface rust on it. I am glad the electronics and burner element are working just fine. Thumbs Up


I hope Masterbuilt does sort out the issues and assist current owners as it seems I am in the minority by having a good unit.


----------



## Bearcarver

tjnamtiw said:


> I got mine at Sam's just shy of 3 months ago and yesterday, Easter, the control crapped out! Grrrrrrr. New one on the way. I doubt if you could tell the difference in degree of inferiorness from a Sam unit vs factory since they are all made in China. It's like being less pregnant. They use they same junk and same lack of quality control. It's really our fault for buying them, when you think about it. We are a 'disposable' society.


Yes ALL made in China, but Cabelas doesn't make a special deal like "We'll buy umteen hundred thousand smokers, if we can get them really cheap, and we don't care if you use inferior, dangerous components".

Son's friend had his 4 car garage burn down, with his 'Vette, Bike, etc in it. Fire inspector said the multi-plug cord from Wally's had inferior wiring that caused it. A battery charger was plugged into that cord. The battery charger (Home Depot) wasn't at fault. Wally makes so much money through buying their Chinese stuff cheaper than the other stores, that they don't care about a couple of law suits.

I got a 4 year old MES 30 from Cabelas---No problem.

And a 3 year old MES 40 from Cabelas----No problem.

I realize the new problems are with the newer models, but the years that mine were bought had undersize wiring in the same years from Sams Club smokers.

Bear


----------



## themole

Hello guys, new member and novice cooker.

I've been lurking and reading here about the problems with the Gen. 2, Masterbuilt Smokers. I have two friends that recommended I purchase one. Theirs are the Gen1 models, they have had no problems at all with theirs, both 40s. I'm somewhat reluctant in purchasing, but... my local Home Depot does have one 2011 stainless 30 left in stock. Would you feel safe in buying this unit?

My two buddies rave about theirs and both do a lot of cooking on them. I'm handy enough to make the mods that might be required to get a decently functioning unit to perform even better, even to replacing wiring and lugs from the get go.
 

I'm leaning toward the gen 1 units being fairly reliable and making my purchase this afternoon when I get off work.

Do y'all feel this is a two thumbs up or two thumbs down proposition?

Thanks in advance

Themole


----------



## Bearcarver

Themole said:


> Hello guys, new member and novice cooker.
> 
> I've been lurking and reading here about the problems with the Gen. 2, Masterbuilt Smokers. I have two friends that recommended I purchase one. Theirs are the Gen1 models, they have had no problems at all with theirs, both 40s. I'm somewhat reluctant in purchasing, but... my local Home Depot does have one 2011 stainless 30 left in stock. Would you feel safe in buying this unit?
> 
> My two buddies rave about theirs and both do a lot of cooking on them. I'm handy enough to make the mods that might be required to get a decently functioning unit to perform even better, even to replacing wiring and lugs from the get go.
> 
> 
> I'm leaning toward the gen 1 units being fairly reliable and making my purchase this afternoon when I get off work.
> 
> Do y'all feel this is a two thumbs up or two thumbs down proposition?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Themole


Other than electrical problems with the units, I have to warn you----Many of us wish we wouldn't have spent money on our first MES 30, and went right to the MES 40.  It doesn't take many of us long to need more room.

Plus I love the glass in the door & the remote control. Also the more room (in height) between each grill rack.

Bear


----------



## smokingrk

I agree with bearcarver, you can find the 1st Gen 40 on Amazon for a few extra $ 399 when I checked last.  Do search on Masterbuilt 40 Electric Smoker.    On AmazOn site


----------



## russg

I got mine from Sams in December.  Haven't had a problem yet except a temp variation between their inside temp and what I read.

I really like the new 40.  Had a 30 before.  cooks great, all works well.  Knock on wood!

George from SC


----------



## tjnamtiw

I just received an email from Masterbuilt that said >>

"You're very welcome! Thank you for choosing Masterbuilt! Our systems show that order number 392435 has been placed with a new control panel and we will process and ship this order as promptly as possible.

We are aware of what the smoker forums are saying and I can assure you that we are fixing the problems which we have encountered along the way. None of our products are reject units, and most of the Sam's units usually have added features compared to other retailers. We do ensure to provide you quality products and even better customer service! Welcome to the Masterbuilt family and thank you for taking 'stake' in our company. Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance and have a great day. "

That should answer the comments about Sam's Club units being lower class units.  Most people have complained about the controls but raved about customer service and that is also seen in the email.

As for the window, I wish I hadn't paid the extra amount for a window that almost immediately becomes covered with moisture and smoke so that it's impossible to see anything.  If anyone has a hint as to how to keep it clear, I'd love to hear it.  I found that Wesley's Bleach White (used for car white walls) cleans it very well...... after the fact.


----------



## Bearcarver

tjnamtiw said:


> I just received an email from Masterbuilt that said >>
> 
> "You're very welcome! Thank you for choosing Masterbuilt! Our systems show that order number 392435 has been placed with a new control panel and we will process and ship this order as promptly as possible.
> 
> We are aware of what the smoker forums are saying and I can assure you that we are fixing the problems which we have encountered along the way. None of our products are reject units, and most of the Sam's units usually have added features compared to other retailers. We do ensure to provide you quality products and even better customer service! Welcome to the Masterbuilt family and thank you for taking 'stake' in our company. Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance and have a great day. "
> 
> That should answer the comments about Sam's Club units being lower class units.  Most people have complained about the controls but raved about customer service and that is also seen in the email.
> 
> As for the window, I wish I hadn't paid the extra amount for a window that almost immediately becomes covered with moisture and smoke so that it's impossible to see anything.  If anyone has a hint as to how to keep it clear, I'd love to hear it.  I found that Wesley's Bleach White (used for car white walls) cleans it very well...... after the fact.


Maybe they could explain why most of the 1st Gen problem smokers came from Sam's, and not from Cabelas.

I clean my glass before each use.

I use wet paper towels & wood stove ashes, and sometimes Windex (door all the way open---do not spray into smoker). Cleans up real easy if you do it regularly. I enjoy seeing through the glass just fine. I'd be lost without the window.

Bear


----------



## moxiesmoke

Does anyone know anything about this 4 rack unit (no window) from qvc priced at $199? 

http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-4-Rack-Digital-Stainless-Steel-Electric-Smoker-w-Rib-Rack.product.K35546.html?sc=K35546-HOTP&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-K35546&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/k/46/k35546.001?$uslarge$

I'm a newbie.  Looking to get my first MES.  

Here's a 4 rack digital with remote and window at $267, what's the comparison?

http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-Stainless-Steel-4-Rack-Digital-Electric-Smoker-with-Remote-Search-Results.product.K35592.html?sc=K35592-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-7-_-K35592&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/k/92/k35592.001?$uslarge$

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

moxiesmoke said:


> Does anyone know anything about this 4 rack unit (no window) from qvc priced at $199?
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-4-Rack-Digital-Stainless-Steel-Electric-Smoker-w-Rib-Rack.product.K35546.html?sc=K35546-HOTP&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-K35546&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/k/46/k35546.001?$uslarge$
> 
> I'm a newbie.  Looking to get my first MES.
> 
> Here's a 4 rack digital with remote and window at $267, what's the comparison?
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-Stainless-Steel-4-Rack-Digital-Electric-Smoker-with-Remote-Search-Results.product.K35592.html?sc=K35592-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-7-_-K35592&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/k/92/k35592.001?$uslarge$
> 
> Thanks!


The one for $199 is at least 3 years old (model). It has the old square digital control & no window or remote control.

The one for $267 was made within the last 2 1/2 years. It has the rounded, sloped digital control with remote, and the window in door.

Both are MES 30 (The smaller one)

Bear


----------



## moxiesmoke

Bearcarver said:


> The one for $199 is at least 3 years old (model). It has the old square digital control & no window or remote control.
> 
> The one for $267 was made within the last 2 1/2 years. It has the rounded, sloped digital control with remote, and the window in door.
> 
> Both are MES 30 (The smaller one)
> 
> Bear


What is the difference between the 2 1/2 year old $267 (qvc model) with rounded sloped digital control w/ remote and window VS a more current MES 30 model?   Price and options, etc.

Thanks1


----------



## Bearcarver

moxiesmoke said:


> What is the difference between the 2 1/2 year old $267 (qvc model) with rounded sloped digital control w/ remote and window VS a more current MES 30 model?   Price and options, etc.
> 
> Thanks1


I'm not really up with the new problems. I was basically just telling you which was which.

The current MES 30 & 40 has the digital control built in upfront, and the top exhaust vent coming out of the top of the left side, instead of the back right part of the ceiling. I always said they should do that, so the heat coming from the bottom right has to cross through the smoker, and your meat, to get to the exhaust. Should eliminate the need for the deflector I keep in my MES 40.

Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

The one I saw at Sam's for $299.00 was the stainless door only with the black painted cabinet. Local Academy stores sell the all stainless steel model for $349.00...


----------



## smokeone

The Academy model should be the gen-1 40" everyone says it has no, or less issues compared to the Gen-2. I had one and took it back because of a small problem with the door seal and purchased a gen-2 from Cabela's. Would have stuck with the Gen-1 but Academy offered no extended warranty. I think it is a must with these smokers although Master Built has always sent me any part I needed for free but that might change after some time passes.


----------



## irishpride114

read below. didn't know how to delete this post.


----------



## irishpride114

Pillpusher said:


> Well, I got my extra thermometers in and tested out my unit. As many have mentioned, mine has the same temp variation issues. I placed four identical oven thermometers in it and set it to 225.
> 
> MES reading: 223
> 
> Rack 3: left side: 245 right side 280
> 
> Rack 2: left side 245 right side 300
> 
> Obviously, this is a problem unless you only plan on one half of your food being properly cooked. But, as I think Todd had mentioned, I figured the water pan may be disrupting the natural heat flow in the unit. So, I took it out and reset it to 225. Once it got up to target, all four thermometers read within 5 degrees of 225. Go figure.
> 
> So, the moral of the story is that this unit apparently works MUCH better without the water pan. Just put a small foil drip pan on the bottom as Todd suggested. I think these will do the trick just fine:


I just got one of the MES 40" gen 2 models. Sorry but I am new to this. What all do I need to remove to get the heat to even across the smoker?


----------



## Bearcarver

irishpride114 said:


> I just got one of the MES 40" gen 2 models. Sorry but I am new to this. What all do I need to remove to get the heat to even across the smoker?


Below is a picture of what I do.

The heat element of the MES is mostly on the right.

The heat likes to run straight up the right side to the top right exhaust, making the right side hotter.

That foil coated sheet of aluminum on the bottom right is tilted up on the left, to deflect the heat over to the middle of the smoker.

This would probably help even if your exhaust vent is on the top of the left wall.

The upside down half of a foil pan, on the left is just to protect my AMNPS from dripping.

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## irishpride114

Bearcarver said:


> Below is a picture of what I do.
> 
> The heat element of the MES is mostly on the right.
> 
> The heat likes to run straight up the right side to the top right exhaust, making the right side hotter.
> 
> That foil coated sheet of aluminum on the bottom right is tilted up on the left, to deflect the heat over to the middle of the smoker.
> 
> This would probably help even if your exhaust vent is on the top of the left wall.
> 
> The upside down half of a foil pan, on the left is just to protect my AMNPS from dripping.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Bear
> 
> I just got mine (40" gen 2 model) about a month ago after they were backordered from Amazon since before the Super Bowl. I haven't had any real problems, other then when I set it at 225°, it likes to fluctuate between 210-237° depending on if the burner kicks on. Granted I don't see this as problem. Should I?
> 
> Also, I keep reading about not using the smoking tray and water pan? Is this true? So far (other then having to load wood chips ever .75-1.5 hours) I have produced great smoked foods. Esp the next day after it really has time to rest. Also it seems, no matter what liquid I put in the water pan, it seems like never uses any. Am I not doing something I should?
> 
> Also can you explain how and why you did your mods? Should/can I do the 3" dryer mod myself? And what is the "AMNPS"?
> 
> Sorry for everything. Like I said I am new, but so far the results are pretty good for being such a novice.
> 
> Thanks for everything.


----------



## Bearcarver

irishpride114 said:


> I just got mine (40" gen 2 model) about a month ago after they were backordered from Amazon since before the Super Bowl. I haven't had any real problems, other then when I set it at 225°, it likes to fluctuate between 210-237° depending on if the burner kicks on. Granted I don't see this as problem. Should I?* The burner kicks on a degree or two below your setting, but if it's cold out, it will drop usually 5 to 15 degrees more before the temp starts going up. Then the element will shut off when it hits your setting, but it will coast upward awhile because the heat was building before it shut off.*
> 
> Also, I keep reading about not using the smoking tray and water pan? Is this true? So far (other then having to load wood chips ever .75-1.5 hours) I have produced great smoked foods. Esp the next day after it really has time to rest. Also it seems, no matter what liquid I put in the water pan, it seems like never uses any. Am I not doing something I should?
> 
> *You should not use your MES without the water pan in place, although mine is always empty. Many of us feel putting liquids in the MES pan does nothing for your smoking meat.*
> 
> Also can you explain how and why you did your mods? Should/can I do the 3" dryer mod myself? And what is the "AMNPS"?
> 
> *Only mods in mine are simply the tilted sheet of aluminum in the picture above, and the upside down sink strainer to keep bugs from entering my smoker through that vent. "AMNPS" Is A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker. These things are all over the place. Just click on the "A-Maze-N-Smoker" business card at the bottom of the page.*
> 
> Sorry for everything. Like I said I am new, but so far the results are pretty good for being such a novice.
> 
> Thanks for everything.
> 
> *Bear*


----------



## bigtimtx

irishpride114 said:


> I just got one of the MES 40" gen 2 models. Sorry but I am new to this. What all do I need to remove to get the heat to even across the smoker?


I noticed that the right side of my MES runs hotter by about 20 degress when I have the vent mostly open (makes sense, as the heat will tend to draft towards the vent) but when I have the vent mostly closed, the temp from left to right only varies by about 5 degrees... I noticed less of a difference when I installed the bigger chip tray upgrade, I think perhaps that may be due to the difference in the heat shield...I do not recommend running the unit without the water pan, whether you have water in it or not. If nothing else, it works as a heat spreader. Just my $0.02


----------



## russg

I clean my 40 with "clorox cleanup",  works great.

I have not had a lick of trouble with my Sams next gen 40.  Knock on wood.













4-25-2013 2-48-41 PM.jpg



__ russg
__ Apr 25, 2013


----------



## jcadwell

I've been looking into the 40' model an found that amazon sells the 1st gen for 399 and the 2nd gen for 308... Not sute if either unit is worth it at this point. 

I really just want an additional smoker for sausage.  The Masterbuilt interested me as its large and can do temps from 120-140, perfect for snack sticks and summer sausage.  Anyone have an recommendations here?


----------



## fat_46

jcadwell said:


> I've been looking into the 40' model an found that amazon sells the 1st gen for 399 and the 2nd gen for 308... Not sute if either unit is worth it at this point.
> 
> I really just want an additional smoker for sausage. The Masterbuilt interested me as its large and can do temps from 120-140, perfect for snack sticks and summer sausage. Anyone have an recommendations here?


Check the shipping dates - the new generation shipping time is 2-4 weeks(it was 3-6 months earlier this week).  That indicates to me that Masterbuilt has told Amazon the smokers are allotted but aren't in the supply chain yet.  My old generation 40" will be here today via FedEx from Amazon, while the cover will be here today via UPS.  Gotta love Amazon Prime and their free 2 day shipping.

I also ordered the AMPS package, hoping it will get here tomorrow.  I'm planning on getting the initial burn-off of the manufacturing oils done today, and have a small brisket and a chuck roast for tomorrow's supper!


----------



## mcgallimore

I broke down and ordered this one from qvc..
http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-4-Ra...t.K35546.html?itemtId=14638570&sc=K35546-SHPL

If I don't like it I will send it back...
Good choice or not?:grilling_smilie:


----------



## Bearcarver

mcgallimore said:


> I broke down and ordered this one from qvc..
> http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-4-Ra...t.K35546.html?itemtId=14638570&sc=K35546-SHPL
> 
> If I don't like it I will send it back...
> Good choice or not?


The picture shows an old model (seems odd that they still sell that model, or the picture is wrong)---That's the one I started with-----I loved it, but it was a bit small.

I have the newer MES 40 now, and love it even more!!!

I'm sure you'll be happy with it.

Bear


----------



## gwest77

Don't buy it ! It's a piece of junk. If it's built "anything" like their Masterforge electric smoker ( and yes the same company builds both) you will have nothing but problems. Look at where the control unit is, housed in a molded plastic part just like their Masterforge smoker. Within a week of getting mine I had to replace the digital control with another and when I started to replace the unit the screw on the front right holding the molded plastic housing had busted the housing. Probably from being over tightened which I didn't notice before I started using it. Also I could set the temp control at 180 and check my oven thermometer inside the unit, it was 225 degrees, way off. The new control I put in it was much closer on it's read out. if I have the same problem with the Masterbuilt I ordered to replace it, it also will go back to Lowe's. But the one I ordered has the control unit at the back of the smoker s I hope to have better luck with it. Goes to lowe's.com at search for Masterforge digital electric smoker and see if they do not look identical.


----------



## gwest77

If you get one go for the stainless with the window.


----------



## mcgallimore

I ended up canceling my order.. I keep reading the forums on here.. 
What do u think of this one since I cannot afford the smokin I want right now :(


----------



## mcgallimore

I ended up canceling my order.. I keep reading the forums on here.. 
What do u think of this one since I cannot afford the smokin I want right now :(


----------



## mneeley490

mcgallimore said:


> I ended up canceling my order.. I keep reading the forums on here..
> What do u think of this one since I cannot afford the smokin I want right now :(


I think $400 is a bit pricey. I'd look around.


----------



## mrspike

Check Sam's Club, they had the older 40" there a month or so ago.


----------



## Bearcarver

mcgallimore said:


> I ended up canceling my order.. I keep reading the forums on here..
> What do u think of this one since I cannot afford the smokin I want right now :(


That's the one I have, and I love it dearly !!!

If you get it, order an AMNPS too, and you'll be set for some awesome, easy smoking!!

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore

​


mrspike said:


> Check Sam's Club, they had the older 40" there a month or so ago.



All the SAMs within 150 mile range don't have any of the old ones and only 1 SAMs closes to me had the new 40 inch one.. Just 1 ..a display model and really don't want that. :(


----------



## mcgallimore

​


mrspike said:


> Check Sam's Club, they had the older 40" there a month or so ago.



All the SAMs within 150 mile range don't have any of the old ones and only 1 SAMs closes to me had the new 40 inch one.. Just 1 ..a display model and really don't want that. :(


----------



## mcgallimore

Anywhere I can get the old version 40 inch MES with window and remote for less than 400.00?


----------



## bigtimtx

mneeley490 said:


> I think $400 is a bit pricey. I'd look around.


Same one is $349.00 at Academy Sports...


----------



## bigtimtx

mcgallimore said:


> I ended up canceling my order.. I keep reading the forums on here..
> What do u think of this one since I cannot afford the smokin I want right now :(


Where are you located? Academy Sport has the same one for $349.00


----------



## irishpride114

Bearcarver said:


>


Thanks.


----------



## gwest77

You can also check with Lowe's and HomeDePot now Lowe's will only show you their MasteForge smokers but their supply store 

http://www.atgstores.com/  carry the Masterbuilt also at a better price than you have now.


----------



## mcgallimore

Im in SW VA.. Wonder why the old model 40 MES is higher then the new one?


----------



## gwest77

I think IMHO that the older modles are better built than the new ones, you know like Sears,Frigidaire and Whirpool "the old good ones that were built to last." Not like the junk you buy today.


----------



## mcgallimore

I would love to buy the one Walmart has to get a extended warrentee. It's the 40 inch MES old model. It's 399.00 thou. Sams has the new 40 inch model for 299.00..
Decisions, decisions:grilling_smilie:


----------



## mcgallimore

Ok.. I am going to buy the old MES 40 inch..
Seems like it don't have as many issues as the new 40 inch MES SAMs have..

For the money I have this seems like a better choice..
What do u all think?


----------



## mcgallimore

This is the one on the sams website... Is this the model with all the problems?
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/electric-smoker/prod7080346.ip?navAction=


----------



## gwest77

If you pay very close attention to the photos you mouse over you will notice the lower photo is the older model one and the top one is the change they made in the smoker, moving the temp and time controls to the front in the same flimsy plastic housing that the Master Forge has "both built by the same company" as I said before. Don't believe me call them and ask  1- 800-489-1581

 I would find a retailer that still sells the model with the controller at the back top of the smoker. Or you can shoot Bearcarver a question about it he knows more than I do about this model smoker, plus years more experience.


----------



## Bearcarver

gwest77 said:


> If you pay very close attention to the photos you mouse over you will notice the lower photo is the older model one and the top one is the change they made in the smoker, moving the temp and time controls to the front in the same flimsy plastic housing that the Master Forge has "both built by the same company" as I said before. Don't believe me call them and ask  1- 800-489-1581
> 
> I would find a retailer that still sells the model with the controller at the back top of the smoker. Or you can shoot Bearcarver a question about it he knows more than I do about this model smoker, plus years more experience.


I don't know anything about the new model with the controls up front, other than to say it looks cool, and it has the top exhaust at a smarter place.

I will warn people though that a lot of these companies use stock photos, and the picture they show isn't necessarily the smoker you will get.

And I personally would not buy an MES from Sam's, but maybe that's just me.

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore

Can I ask why Bear? Our Sams has the new model on display.. Is Walmart any better? We don't have a lot of Big stores in this county place


----------



## Bearcarver

mcgallimore said:


> Can I ask why Bear? Our Sams has the new model on display.. Is Walmart any better? We don't have a lot of Big stores in this county place


I'll tell you, at the risk of getting some people ticked off. I have been told by many that Sam's gets special deals from China for huge orders, and they don't care if the materials are lacking, like undersize wiring, etc. Last I checked (more than a year ago) most of the problem MES came from Sam's. Sam's even has a model with their own serial number. Wally would be the same.

One of the guys who told me this was a fire inspector who found that the reason my Son's Buddy's 4 car garage burned down, with his Corvette, Cycle, and a bunch of other things, was caused by the Bike's battery charger being plugged into an outlet strip from Sam's, with undersized wiring in it.

Nobody has to believe this, but I do.

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore

Bearcarver said:


> I'll tell you, at the risk of getting some people ticked off. I have been told by many that Sam's gets special deals from China for huge orders, and they don't care if the materials are lacking, like undersize wiring, etc. Last I checked (more than a year ago) most of the problem MES came from Sam's. Sam's even has a model with their own serial number. Wally would be the same.
> 
> One of the guys who told me this was a fire inspector who found that the reason my Son's Buddy's 4 car garage burned down, with his Corvette, Cycle, and a bunch of other things, was caused by the Bike's battery charger being plugged into an outlet strip from Sam's, with undersized wiring in it.
> 
> Nobody has to believe this, but I do.
> 
> Bear



I don't know what to do...:(
I really want a smoke it but I want the 3 and its not in my price range at the moment. ;(
Lowes has there own brand (master forge), or maybe a Cajun injector. I DEFIANTLY want a extend warrantee also..
I'm allergic to charcoal. :(


----------



## Bearcarver

mcgallimore said:


> I don't know what to do...:(
> I really want a smoke it but I want the 3 and its not in my price range at the moment. ;(
> Lowes has there own brand (master forge), or maybe a Cajun injector. I DEFIANTLY want a extend warrantee also..
> I'm allergic to charcoal. :(


Don't you have a Cabelas near you?

Got mine there for $349. All stainless--inside & outside.

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore

No :( wish I did!


----------



## Bearcarver

mcgallimore said:


> No :( wish I did!


If you catch them at the right time, they have sales, and sometimes free shipping.

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore

Only one online right now is the new 40 inch.. And it's not all metal :(


----------



## mcgallimore

Only one online right now is the new 40 inch.. And it's not all metal :(


----------



## Bearcarver

mcgallimore said:


> Only one online right now is the new 40 inch.. And it's not all metal :(


There again, as I stated above, those outfits on the internet use stock pictures, and Cabelas is one of them.

When I got mine, the picture showed black exterior, but they had 44 of them there in their warehouse----All were All SS, inside & out.

The only way you know for sure, is to see it yourself, or maybe call them, and talk to the guy on the floor, and ask him about the smoker right in front of his eyes.

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore

It's a 2 hour 20 min drive closest to me...
I call the charleston WV store and find out. :)


----------



## mcgallimore

I call the closest Calbelas and they have the new one also here..
Good or bad?
Should I buy it from them?
Do they carry a extended warrantee?


----------



## Bearcarver

mcgallimore said:


> I call the closest Calbelas and they have the new one also here.. *All SS?*
> Good or bad?*???*
> Should I buy it from them?* If all SS, I would, but that's me.*
> Do they carry a extended warrantee?* Not sure. terms might be on web site.*


*Bear*


----------



## mcgallimore

Not all stainless.. 
Just like the ones at SAMs around here..
I will call back and ask tomm..


----------



## mcgallimore

It's the stainless door 40 inch they have.. Not all stainless..
I'm about ready to change my mind and go with a Bradley..
What do u think since I can't get the old MES 40 no where but sams and Walmart here :(


----------



## Bearcarver

mcgallimore said:


> It's the stainless door 40 inch they have.. Not all stainless..
> I'm about ready to change my mind and go with a Bradley..
> What do u think since I can't get the old MES 40 no where but sams and Walmart here :(


I hate to actually tell you what to get, but if I had the choice between any MES 40 and a Bradley, I'd go with the MES 40, especially with the window & the remote..

Whichever you choose, make sure it has at least a 1000 watt heating element.

Bear


----------



## roadkill cafe

Bearcarver said:


> I hate to actually tell you what to get, but if I had the choice between any MES 40 and a Bradley, I'd go with the MES 40, especially with the window & the remote..
> 
> Whichever you choose, make sure it has at least a 1000 watt heating element.
> 
> Bear


X2


----------



## mcgallimore

Thanks both of u!:yahoo:

I am going to get this one...
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mast...322261.uts?WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products

And the ammps..
I already have the maverick! :):grilling_smilie:


----------



## roadkill cafe

Same one I have except mine's the 40". Your link is to the 30". Everyone I know that's gotten the 30" has wished they had gotten the 40" before too long. And you will love the AMNPS. Get an assortment of woods so you can try different ones to find out what you like best with which meats. Oak, Peach, Pecan, Pitmaster's Choice & Apple are all standard in my inventory.

Steve


----------



## Bearcarver

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Same one I have except mine's the 40". Your link is to the 30". Everyone I know that's gotten the 30" has wished they had gotten the 40" before too long. And you will love the AMNPS. Get an assortment of woods so you can try different ones to find out what you like best with which meats. Oak, Peach, Pecan, Pitmaster's Choice & Apple are all standard in my inventory.
> 
> Steve


What Steve said.

I think you're talking about the MES 40, because it always goes to the MES 30, when you open the link. You gotta click on the other pic to get the MES 40 to show.

The MES 30 was definitely too small for me too.

Wish I'd have had my MES 40 when my Son brought me 10 fresh caught Salmon. I had to do them in 8 smokes !!!

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore

I do mean the 40 :drool
Maybe I will be lucky and get the all SS one from them :yahoo:


----------



## Bearcarver

mcgallimore said:


> I do mean the 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will be lucky and get the all SS one from them


Yup----That's what happened to me----Went to Cabelas, expecting the black one in their picture, but their picture was wrong---All of 44 of them were all SS.

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore

the closest Cabelas is 21/2 hours away!
Called and all they had was the display model and it was SS door and black..
By ordering u never knowThumbs Up


----------



## gwest77

[h2]mcgallimore,[/h2]
 What part of the country do you live in ? Is there a Bas Pro Shop near you ?


----------



## mcgallimore

SW VA.. Close to Mt Airy...


----------



## smoke slinger

I just purchased the MES 40" new model from Sams for $299 two weekends ago and used it last weekend and it works great. I will check my manual when I get home and see what is says about the wattage and re-post.


----------



## smoke slinger

Just got this from Bass Pro site;

"Updated for easier smoking the Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse now features an easy-to-read blue LED display and a built-in viewing window. Thermostat temperature controls ensure even cooking temperatures up to 275°F. Smoker includes a wireless remote that controls temperature, time, internal light, ON/OFF, and monitors meat temperature from up to 100' away. Meat probe thermometer works with the remote, allowing you to stay inside while monitoring and adjusting the smoker outside! 1200 watt element. 40" smoker has four racks and also comes with wheels, handle, and a removable drip pan. Cooking capacity: 973 square inches. Dimensions: 19.6"L x 25.73"W x 40.1"H. Weight: 72 lbs"


----------



## mcgallimore

Is yours the SS window and black or all SS?
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## bigtimtx

mcgallimore said:


> Can I ask why Bear? Our Sams has the new model on display.. Is Walmart any better? We don't have a lot of Big stores in this county place


At the risk of getting slammed...you guys DO realize that Sam's and WalMart are the same company and get their products from the same suppliers, right???


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> At the risk of getting slammed...you guys DO realize that Sam's and WalMart are the same company and get their products from the same suppliers, right???


LOL---I would imagine everybody knows that.

Good to mention though, just in case.

Bear


----------



## roadkill cafe

mcgallimore said:


> Is yours the SS window and black or all SS?


I've yet to see a 2nd Gen. all SS MES. Only the 1st Gen. Just checked Masterbuilt's website and it's not offered. Sorry.


----------



## mcgallimore

They need to! :devil: 
:drool


----------



## mcgallimore

They need to! :devil: 
:drool


----------



## roadkill cafe

mcgallimore said:


> They need to!


Agreed!!!


----------



## smoke slinger

Mine is has the s/s door and black everywhere else. I didnt use the meat probe yet so I cant way what the accuracy is on it. The temp on the smoker and my maverick is about 15-20 degrees off with the maverick being the higher temp. I have only done some St Louis style ribs so far and they came out great. Probably will doing either some shoulders or a brisket soon.


----------



## pc farmer

I have a old mes thats all ss.  No window.  Not sure what gen it is.


----------



## themole

Wow! This thread started over four months ago and since then there  have been 536 post discussing the Masterbuilt 30 & 40s.

I decided to purchase my MES 30 (2011 model)  back in February after reading what this thread had discussed up to that point. I did so knowing the flaws the Gen 1& 2 brought with it. I knew I had the skills to do the rewiring and relugging of the cheap and under size wires that came with the units. So far, I have only had the problem of inaccurate temperature readings of the digital controller.

As far as I'm concerned I have a pretty nice little smoker that my family and I have enjoyed.

I still can’t wrap my head around WHY we can’t truly calibrate the controller to compensate for the inaccurate temp. readings.

After all, the manufacturer had to calibrate it and set the parameters before they let it go to the consumer, didn’t they?

I don’t know enough about electronics to make the determination of which PID components to purchase to replace the (malfunctioning or uncalibrated) one that comes with the unit and still have it work with the remote. If I did, I would gladly be on it like stink on a polecat.


Masterbuilt, with all their good will in customer support would serve themselves well by making known how to access the code sequence to make these adjustments. It has to be there! I honestly believe it can be done through the remote provided with the unit.


----------



## Bearcarver

Themole said:


> Wow! This thread started over four months ago and since then there  have been 536 post discussing the Masterbuilt 30 & 40s.
> 
> I decided to purchase my MES 30 (2011 model)  back in February after reading what this thread had discussed up to that point. I did so knowing the flaws the Gen 1& 2 brought with it. I knew I had the skills to do the rewiring and relugging of the cheap and under size wires that came with the units. So far, I have only had the problem of inaccurate temperature readings of the digital controller.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned I have a pretty nice little smoker that my family and I have enjoyed.
> 
> I still can’t wrap my head around WHY we can’t truly calibrate the controller to compensate for the inaccurate temp. readings.
> 
> After all, the manufacturer had to calibrate it and set the parameters before they let it go to the consumer, didn’t they?
> 
> I don’t know enough about electronics to make the determination of which PID components to purchase to replace the (malfunctioning or uncalibrated) one that comes with the unit and still have it work with the remote. If I did, I would gladly be on it like stink on a polecat.
> 
> 
> Masterbuilt, with all their good will in customer support would serve themselves well by making known how to access the code sequence to make these adjustments. It has to be there! I honestly believe it can be done through the remote provided with the unit.


Are you sure the temp reading is wrong? Have you tried putting another temp probe right next to the MES sensor???

If you get 220 with a Maverick probe laying on the top shelf, on the left side, and your MES says it's 250 under the second shelf, on the right side, it could be that they are both right.

Bear


----------



## themole

Yes, I placed the placed the Taylor probe which reads 3* low, verified doing the boiling water test, about a 1/4 " from the sensor. The Taylor probe was stuck through a Tater that was at box temp also. The MES sensor probe reads 18* lower than the Taylor.

Be back shortly, my *Spare Rib* is making me go to Home Depot to pick up a few pieces of sod.


----------



## Bearcarver

Themole said:


> Yes, I placed the placed the Taylor probe which reads 3* low, verified doing the boiling water test, about a 1/4 " from the sensor. The Taylor probe was stuck through a Tater that was at box temp also. The MES sensor probe reads 18* lower than the Taylor.
> 
> Be back shortly, my *Spare Rib* is making me go to Home Depot to pick up a few pieces of sod.


OK---Just checking, because Temps vary a lot from one area to another.

Also, the Digital wireless therms go up faster & down faster than the MES---Probably because the MES sensor is built into the back wall.

So often times if the heat is rising, the Mav will be above the MES, and if the heat is dropping the Mav will be lower than the MES.

Bear


----------



## eman

Ron P got me to buy one of the original MES 40s. 800 watts . I  got the first one sold here. Sams shipped it in from a store up north.

 As of today ,i am the owner of a new 1200 watt 40". $299. from sams. $39 for the 3 year warranty.


----------



## mcgallimore

eman said:


> Ron P got me to buy one of the original MES 40s. 800 watts . I  got the first one sold here. Sams shipped it in from a store up north.
> As of today ,i am the owner of a new 1200 watt 40". $299. from sams. $39 for the 3 year warranty.


Test it out and tell me how it does this week. I have put off buying my smoker.. I don't know what I really want... I got the money now for about any one I want... Since I am a begginer I don't know what to do.. :(


----------



## themole

Thanks for the input Bear.

Just got my Maverick ET 732 from Todd last week. Both probes verified 212* on the BW test. I'll be busier than a Huey Pilot monotoring all these probes. lol

From what I have learned about the MES controller, it is a Plug & Play unit. I would really love to have it read accurately. If Maverick can do it, so can who ever puts the controllers in for the MES.


----------



## jason small

just put my new 20070213 together, and I am now seasoning it. so far so good This weekend it shall get a test.


----------



## mcgallimore

I can't wait till I get mine the end of next week :)
:grilling_smilie:
:sausage:


----------



## smoke slinger

I used the meat probe on my MES 40" this weekend and there was only a 3 degree difference between it and my Maverick. Just wanted to update and let everyone know. So far very pleased with the performance of my smoker.


----------



## mcgallimore

smoke slinger said:


> I used the meat probe on my MES 40" this weekend and there was only a 3 degree difference between it and my Maverick. Just wanted to update and let everyone know. So far very pleased with the performance of my smoker.



:sausage:
:biggrin:


----------



## gwest77

My MES 30" reads on the money after it tops out at whatever temp you set. Have an oven gauge in the smoker also at the same level as the MES temp gauge. No problems yet with mine.


----------



## greencove

Just bought a new 40" MES and it arrived today! Super excited, bought 3 B Butts, 2 racks baby backs, and two whole chickens today! Going to have a family/friends reunion this weekend and didn't want to have to to tend my Webber kettle all night! Lunch is served at noon! Got everything unpacked and opened page 2 of the directions (yes I read the directions because I want my $hit to last) and noticed a warning for proposition 65.  Almost made me want to send the thing back! But it's prob no big deal? Anyone have an idea of what could be so toxic besides the electrical cord? 













image.jpg



__ greencove
__ May 14, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver

greencove said:


> Just bought a new 40" MES and it arrived today! Super excited, bought 3 B Butts, 2 racks baby backs, and two whole chickens today! Going to have a family/friends reunion this weekend and didn't want to have to to tend my Webber kettle all night! Lunch is served at noon! Got everything unpacked and opened page 2 of the directions (yes I read the directions because I want my $hit to last) and noticed a warning for proposition 65. Almost made me want to send the thing back! But it's prob no big deal? Anyone have an idea of what could be so toxic besides the electrical cord?


I'm guessing the oil residues from manufacturing, insulation, wiring jackets, and if you use it in an enclosed area, the fumes from the burning fuel. They're just doing a little CYA.

Bear


----------



## chiefwej

Don't lick the smoker!  Other than that you should be OK.


----------



## bigtimtx

Academy Sports and Outdoors has the MES 40" ALL STAINLESS 2nd generation version for $299 + $15 shipping...(if you don't live near one) 

Not too sure how long the sale is on, but this is the same one I have and it's a keeper!


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> Academy Sports and Outdoors has the MES 40" ALL STAINLESS 2nd generation version for $299 + $15 shipping...(if you don't live near one)
> 
> Not too sure how long the sale is on, but this is the same one I have and it's a keeper!


Do you have a link to that?

I have never seen any ALL SS MES 40 for $299, of any generation.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

Bearcarver said:


> Do you have a link to that?
> 
> I have never seen any ALL SS MES 40 for $299, of any generation.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


That I do:

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_638908_-1__


----------



## bigtimtx

BigTimTX said:


> That I do:
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_638908_-1__


Let me know if you have any issues with the link...


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> That I do:
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_638908_-1__


Thanks Tim!!!-----Amazing!!!

The picture is the one I got two years ago, but at the time Cabelas was showing the black one in their ad picture.

I'm wondering if AS & O is showing the ALL SS, and selling the black one.

My ALL SS was on sale for $349 when I got it----What did you pay for your ALL SS.

Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Tim!!!-----Amazing!!!
> 
> The picture is the one I got two years ago, but at the time Cabelas was showing the black one in their ad picture.
> 
> I'm wondering if AS & O is showing the ALL SS, and selling the black one.
> 
> My ALL SS was on sale for $349 when I got it----What did you pay for your ALL SS.
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear...

Mine was $349 at the time of purchase (last October) and when I looked at both of the closest Academy stores last week, all they had in stock were the all stainless (Mod 20070311) the same as mine, at the current $299 price point...


----------



## mneeley490

Yeah, Cabela's has the 30" black on sale now for $189.99.  http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104754780;cat104582880

Up until today, Amazon had it for $177. Now they have a problem with inventory or something.


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> Hey Bear...
> 
> Mine was $349 at the time of purchase (last October) and when I looked at both of the closest Academy stores last week, all they had in stock were the all stainless (Mod 20070311) the same as mine, at the current $299 price point...


Wow!!!!


----------



## chiefwej

WOW!!!  That link shows a GEN1 MES40 at Academy for $299 +$15 shipping.  It shows the correct model and even a video of the generation one unit. That's the old tried & true model that everyone wants.  I won't be surprised if they sell out of those in no time at all.  Anyone that wants a great electric smoker better order one quick, you may never have another chance (since that model appears to have been replaced with the less reliable "new" one.

BUY ONE NOW FELLOWS!   
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_638908_-1


----------



## bigtimtx

chiefwej said:


> WOW!!! That link shows a GEN1 MES40 at Academy for $299 +$15 shipping. It shows the correct model and even a video of the generation one unit. That's the old tried & true model that everyone wants. I won't be surprised if they sell out of those in no time at all. Anyone that wants a great electric smoker better order one quick, you may never have another chance (since that model appears to have been replaced with the less reliable "new" one.
> 
> BUY ONE NOW FELLOWS!
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_638908_-1


Yep...that would be my advice too, cheifwej...

I'm actually going there later today to pick myself up a second one.

Can't resist at that price, especially since they seem to be getting a bit scarce!


----------



## chappy4o

Can anyone get a model number on this "650 watt unit"? Cause I am at same at this moment looking at the mes 40 and the model number is 20072612

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bearcarver

Chappy4o said:


> Can anyone get a model number on this "650 watt unit"? Cause I am at same at this moment looking at the mes 40 and the model number is 20072612
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


When you asked that question, my old memory went to work.

The best review I have ever seen of MES smokers & their model numbers was put together by "Texacajun". I found it & stole it from him. He won't mind---He was always one of my favorite smokers!!!

Bear
I compiled this list for all Masterbuilt Electric smokers. I need help completing all options on the model numbers.​Let me know the options and model number you have so i can update the list.

(30 inch units)

ESQ30B older recalled, black door, no adjustable damper, 650 Watt heating element, ? wood chip tray

ESQ30S older recalled, stainless steel door, no adjustable damper,  650  watt heating element, ? wood chip tray

BCESQ30B black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

70070106 ? door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

71070106 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

72070106 ? door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, large wood chip tray

72070206 ? door, 650 or 800 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

72070207 green door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070106 black door/no window,  650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070107 ? door, 650 or 800 watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070160 black door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070206 stainless steel door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray 

20070307 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070409 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070411 SS door/with window, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, remote control, wheels/handle, with heating element access door,small wood chip tray

20070507 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070509 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070511 black door, 650 or 800 watt heating element, ? heating element access door, small or large wood chip tray

20070609 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, large wood chip tray

20070709 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070809 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070910 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray 

20070110 SS door/with window, Black body, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071407 camouflage door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071507 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray (Canada)

20071607 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071610 SS door/with window, black body, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray (Canada)

20071707 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071710 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071810 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071910 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20072010 black door/no window, bass pro on door, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray
(40 inch units)​70070107 ? door, 800  Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​71070107 SS door/no window, black body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​72070107 ? door, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20070108 SS door/no window, SS body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20070208 black door/no window, black body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20070211 SS door/with window, black body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray​20070311 SS door/with window,SS body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray​20070407 SS door/no window, ? body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door,? wood chip tray​20070408 SS door, SS body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20070508 SS door/with window, black body, 800 watt heating element, no heating element access door, large wood chip tray​20070608 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20070707 SS door/? window, SS body, 800 Watt  heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20070708 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20070710 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray​20070807 black door/? window, back body,  800  Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20070810 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray​20070907 ? door, 800 Watt  heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20071009 SS door/with window, black body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20071010 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20071109 SS door/with window, SS body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20071110 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20071210 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20071310 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20071410 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​20071510 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray​ ​(30 analog/with legs)​20070210 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element​20070410 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element​20070510 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element​20070610 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element​ ​ ​(24 inch units) non digital​20070109 650 Watts heating element​20070209 650 Watts heating element​20070308 650 Watts heating element​20070309 650 Watts heating element​20071008 650 Watts heating element


----------



## roadkill cafe

Chappy4o said:


> Can anyone get a model number on this "650 watt unit"? Cause I am at same at this moment looking at the mes 40 and the model number is 20072612
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


20072612 is the 2nd Generation 40", SS Door w/window, black body, 1200 watt unit. This particular model number appears to only be used for the Sam's Club units and is the same in appearance to the 20070512 units on Masterbuilt's & Bass Pro Shop's website.


----------



## chappy4o

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Chappy4o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone get a model number on this "650 watt unit"? Cause I am at same at this moment looking at the mes 40 and the model number is 20072612
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 20072612 is the 2nd Generation 40", SS Door w/window, black body, 1200 watt unit. This particular model number appears to only be used for the Sam's Club units and is the same in appearance to the 20070512 units on Masterbuilt's & Bass Pro Shop's website.
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot. . . Looks like I'm going to be the proud owner of one of these come Friday. . . And thank goodness its a 1200w unit. . . Then again I didn't read the whole thread . . . Did we decide that there is a good reason for the 650w element??

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chappy4o

BTW bearcarver. . . Holy list!!!! Never realized they made so many. . . Well done appreciate the info

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bearcarver

Chappy4o said:


> BTW bearcarver. . . Holy list!!!! Never realized they made so many. . . Well done appreciate the info
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, but I can't take credit for that list-----"Texacajun" did a lot of work on that. There are some new models since he posted that list, like the 20072612.

I just knew where to find his list.

Here's a link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99348/all-mes-model-numbers

Bear


----------



## chappy4o

Haha its all good though

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sigmo

Yes.  Thanks for the list.



Also.  I prefer the 1200 Watt units for proper heating, but I use an amnps for the smoke.  A great combination IMO.

Phoned in.


----------



## smoking in nye

Hello. I also have the 2nd Generation "512" 40" smoker. This is unit #2, the first one did not make it through the "seasoning process" as it just died. Masterbuilt replaced it. I also bought the 2 year warranty just in case. I questioned MB about the so called internal light and all they did was apologize for it not being there with no further explanation. I cannot keep my AMNP going no matter what I do. I have been in contact with Todd from A-MAZE-N products and trying to get this thing to work. Getting back to the "internal light", has anyone gotten a better explanation from MB? I am beginning g to think I should have gotten the generation 1 instead but too late now. 

Bill


----------



## kevin13

So how does the 20072612 model compare to the equivalent GEN1 model 20070810 in terms of efficiency, heating, reliability, etc.?


----------



## bigtimtx

Kevin13 said:


> So how does the 20072612 model compare to the equivalent GEN1 model 20070810 in terms of efficiency, heating, reliability, etc.?


It 'appears' to have the same features as the 20070311. However, I'm going by the pictures and description on the Masterbuilt site...


----------



## robp421

Love the 30 but should have bought the 40!!!!


----------



## glassbender1

The controller on my 40 is100 to 275.


----------



## glassbender1

What are you guys using for wood?  Chips, pellets??


----------



## twobeanbbq

I have the 40 preceding this and the element barely puts out any smoke now. I can't see how they would change it that drastically. The only thing that seemed cool was maybe the 32 deg could be for cold smoking cheeses and fish, but that just doesn't seem possible. Why you do this to us, MB?


----------



## robp421

I use both. Long smokes I use the AMNPS for long smokes , especially middle of the night. Shorter time (uo to 6 hrs) I use wood chips. Just need to pay more attention to amt of smoke from chimney.


----------



## mak104

Holy Moly this was confusing. 













conf_zps59afe7be.jpg



__ mak104
__ Oct 19, 2013





   . The new ones were bad, but now the newer ones are better. But the REALLY new ones catch on fire, so get an old one. LOL. Is there a readers digest condensed version of what the consensus is? I guess there are really no issues with the 30 without a window? Maybe I'll just get that to keep it simple.


----------



## flyweed

Dunno about that..I retired my 30 without window LONG ago...I had the company send me two digital control units over my ownership and the thing never worked correctly. Don't get me wrong, it was OK when it worked..but I don't think I'd own another one.


----------



## mneeley490

I bought a MES 30 1st gen, black w/ no window, and have been using it regularly for over a year. Absolutely no problems or issues whatsoever.


----------



## Bearcarver

I started with an MES 30 without a window, and I loved it, but I needed more room.

Then I got a Gen #1 MES 40 with window & remote control. and after years, I still love this one. You'd have to go a long way to make a vertical electric smoker with all of it's extras for the same price.

Bear


----------



## mak104

What's the model # of a first generation?


----------



## Bearcarver

mak104 said:


> What's the model # of a first generation?


If I'm not mistaken, all of the MES 30 and 40 Model Numbers at this link (first post) are Generation #1, with the exception of the analog 30" models at the bottom.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99348/all-mes-model-numbers

Bear


----------



## fordman

20070211 is a 40 ss front with window and black sides the 20070311 ss front with window and ss sides. Sorry these are the only two I know.


----------



## pureflusher

I wanted to add my 2 cents to this forum since it really helped me to decide what smoker to buy. I ended up getting the second gen mes 30 with window model 20070312 and I love it! I got about 50 hours on it and it is still goin strong. My only complaints is the chip tray is sticky and the built in meat thermo is way off. Besides that it's great.


----------



## chief764

That's good news pureflusher. Maybe MB has resolved some of the issues with your smoker.


----------



## floridabeachnut

I am totally confused, I just purchased a MES 40 and the controls are to the back of the top and the drip pan is on the rear of the unit. Also, it has only one vent on the top. Is it an old model? If it is, is it better performing than the new model?


----------



## fordman

What it sounds like you have an older model and yes they rock compared to the new ones.


----------



## floridabeachnut

fordman said:


> What it sounds like you have an older model and yes they rock compared to the new ones.









  Well then, I am a proud MES 40 owner! It is out of the box and will be put together tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver

floridabeachnut said:


> Well then, I am a proud MES 40 owner! It is out of the box and will be put together tomorrow.


Yup!!!

You done good !!  You got a Generation #1. That's the best one so far.

Bear


----------



## jakester

TJohnson said:


> 3" Aluminum Gas Vent just slips perfectly over exhaust vent
> No need to remove anything
> I trimmed about 1" off my elbow, so it would fit a little closer to the side of the smoker
> 
> Using the MES drip pan blocks all the air, so you need to take it out and use a drip pan on the floor of your MES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF5777.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tjohnson
> __ Jan 10, 2013



Todd - when you run your MES this way do you remove the stock chip reloading tube so
More air gets in?


----------



## tinman50

The rheostat is something you have added? Tell us more please. I have been holding off on getting one of these due to the many posts of temp problems. Thanks!


----------

